# MaxOfMetal's Post Deemed "Dickish"



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

Although I wasn't a big fan of All That Remains, Oli Herbert was a very talented guitar player and died at only 44 years old. 

It seems odd that Oli died a week after signing his will, found in a pond just inches deep behind his house... The bandmates said they couldn't even get him to buy a new pair of shoes, let alone sign a will. 

I think his wife had something to do with it all.

https://metalinjection.net/shocking...bILC3hmv4K6ZNQ4rGu4QxDmSf2G5cb4VTMoUwZgoaaACI


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

Ugh, not this again. 

By all appearances, the dude was "going through stuff", mental health issues from the sounds of it. Folks in that position hurt themselves, either accidentally or on purpose. 

The thing is, mental health problems are difficult to treat and often stigmatized. 

I understand where his fans and band mates are coming from, often in such senseless tragedies we look for reason. But, it's been over two years, the police have found nothing.

It's time to drop the conspiracy theories and move on.


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ugh, not this again.
> 
> By all appearances, the dude was "going through stuff", mental health issues from the sounds of it. Folks in that position hurt themselves, either accidentally or on purpose.
> 
> ...



Dude, I know that you're one of the big names on this forum, but you can be a dick sometimes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Dude, I know that you're one of the big names on this forum, but you can be a dick sometimes.



Says the dude flouting conspiracy theories, which is all this amounts to after years of investigation, and bad-mouthing a widow. Classy.

The world doesn't revolve around you or your feelings. Shit like this hurts real flesh and blood people. Not just Oli's family, but others going through mental health crisis.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ugh, not this again.
> 
> By all appearances, the dude was "going through stuff", mental health issues from the sounds of it. Folks in that position hurt themselves, either accidentally or on purpose.
> 
> ...


Probably doesn't help that most people don't understand how drowning works physiologically either. It's not about the lungs filling with water completely, it's the act of them getting a bit of water in them, and then the airway naturally spasms to prevent further water from entering. Drowning is essentially water induced suffocation in the most reductive sense. Also there is secondary drowning which is basically where the airway spasm is delayed and happens after being in the water (not relevant to this case, but people do die from it every year).

So yes, you can absolutely drown in a few inches of water if the water gets in your lungs. Not to mention if he was using alcohol/opioids (which would depress his breathing/level of consciousness) then it's even easier to drown. I was camping a few years back and a guy got drunk at the beach next to the campsite, slid off his inner tube and drowned in 6 in of water because no one was paying attention.
One of my dad's close friends drank himself into a stupor and drowned on the beach of one of the lakes up here too.

Most adult drownings or near drownings that I've seen involve substance use (alcohol, opioids or such). 

The older statement from his wife mentions a "sleep" aid, which if he somehow got hold of benzos or other muscle relaxants, would have a comparable effect to being high on opioids or drunk (ie he'd be more susceptible to drowning). Even stuff like ambien or trazadone has weird effects on people at times.


----------



## narad (May 27, 2021)

Typical conspiracy theory: wife gets him to change his will a week before killing him. Doesn't think twice about how it'll look if his will is changed a week before his death, a trope not even worthy of a "Murder She Wrote" episode.


----------



## Demiurge (May 27, 2021)

The bit about the signing of the will is far from a smoking gun. It could be the case that his spouse observed self-destructive behavior and told him to get his estate in order if he's intent on shuffling-off and leaving her behind.


----------



## nickgray (May 27, 2021)

Demiurge said:


> It could be the case that his spouse observed self-destructive behavior and told him to get his estate in order if he's intent on shuffling-off and leaving her behind.



Too sensible. If you ask me, the butler did it. It's always the butler.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Dude, I know that you're one of the big names on this forum, but you can be a dick sometimes.


Yeah, no shit.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 27, 2021)

So you're not a fan of the band, but you feel strongly enough about the subject matter to spread speculative bullshit that has had zero substantiation other than "This feels weird"?

Like Max said, this thought line was explored and nothing really was found other than the obvious coincidences after all this time. But this is the weird side of the metal community that has so much passion for the things they love, but it creates an arbitrary attachment to the people behind the music.

Any suspicion is worth exploring if there's enough validity to it, but continuing to feed into it after it's been investigated just because is supremely weird.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

nickgray said:


> Too sensible. If you ask me, the butler did it. It's always the butler.


If it's anything like Clue (or Cluedo, if you're in foreign markets), there are multiple possible endings, and it is up to you to determine the possible finish.


----------



## manu80 (May 27, 2021)

gossipstrings.org. 
After Ellefson, a new topic....


----------



## USMarine75 (May 27, 2021)

Here's the real conspiracy. Oli was the most melodic guitarist of his generation. Absolutely sang those lead lines.

Yeah, I said it. He was metalcore's Albert King. Prove me wrong.

Tl;dr It's a c-o-n-spiracy.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (May 27, 2021)

Demiurge said:


> It could be the case that his spouse observed self-destructive behavior and told him to get his estate in order if he's intent on shuffling-off and leaving her behind.



Yep, I think so as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Here's the real conspiracy. Oli was the most melodic guitarist of his generation. Absolutely sang those lead lines.
> 
> Yeah, I said it. He was metalcore's Albert King. Prove me wrong.
> 
> Tl;dr It's a c-o-n-spiracy.





Dude had vibrato for daaaaaaayyyysss. Great note choice too.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 27, 2021)

Demiurge said:


> The bit about the signing of the will is far from a smoking gun. It could be the case that his spouse observed self-destructive behavior and told him to get his estate in order if he's intent on shuffling-off and leaving her behind.



Yep! Look at the problems Alexi has caused by not getting his will and state in order before his death.


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, no shit.



I'll admit that Max has a big ego here and I'm actually surprised that I haven't been banned from this forum - yet. 

I actually do like All That Remains. They have some good music from the 2000's era of metal.


----------



## bostjan (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> I'll admit that Max has a big ego here and I'm actually surprised that I haven't been banned from this forum - yet.
> 
> I actually do like All That Remains. They have some good music from the 2000's era of metal.



Do any of the regular users here *not* have big egos, or at least come off as having them? 

The Mods here, IMO, are extremely chill compared to the way things have been run in the past, not that I prefer either style of site moderation to the other. It's just an observation.


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Do any of the regular users here *not* have big egos, or at least come off as having them?
> 
> The Mods here, IMO, are extremely chill compared to the way things have been run in the past, not that I prefer either style of site moderation to the other. It's just an observation.



I see what you mean. Remember when the mods got soft and wanted this forum G rated and you got a week ban for swearing?


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Do any of the regular users here *not* have big egos, or at least come off as having them?


----------



## USMarine75 (May 27, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Do any of the regular users here *not* have big egos, or at least come off as having them?
> 
> The Mods here, IMO, are extremely chill compared to the way things have been run in the past, not that I prefer either style of site moderation to the other. It's just an observation.



I dont have a big ego. I'm just better than most people.


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> I see what you mean. Remember when the mods got soft and wanted this forum G rated and you got a week ban for swearing?



Profanity block came from website OWNERSHIP.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 27, 2021)

Now I've got that damned apple and onion song stuck in my head... Thanks, Randy.


----------



## bostjan (May 27, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> I dont have a big ego. I'm just better than most people.



I'm actually the most humble person in the world. 



Manurack said:


> I see what you mean. Remember when the mods got soft and wanted this forum G rated and you got a week ban for swearing?



There are also tones of other sites where the mods are happy to ban people who haven't done anything even vaguely against the TOS, just because they don't like how foreign-sounding your screen name is or the fact that you ask a question without kissing butt properly or whatever. Many of those sites are also happier to entertain the additional traffic conspiracy theories bring in.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, no shit.





Manurack said:


> I'll admit that Max has a big ego here and I'm actually surprised that I haven't been banned from this forum - yet.
> 
> I actually do like All That Remains. They have some good music from the 2000's era of metal.


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 94000



Very mature responding with a meme, Max.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Very mature responding with a meme, Max.



Oh. Should I have called a widow a murderer? Is that how we define class and civility now? It's hard to keep up.


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I'm actually the most humble person in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> There are also tones of other sites where the mods are happy to ban people who haven't done anything even vaguely against the TOS, just because they don't like how foreign-sounding your screen name is or the fact that you ask a question without kissing butt properly or whatever. Many of those sites are also happier to entertain the additional traffic conspiracy theories bring in.



This made me think of @MaxOfMetal actually. I can picture him with a magnifying glass over ants lol.


----------



## narad (May 27, 2021)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> This made me think of @MaxOfMetal actually. I can picture him with a magnifying glass over ants lol.



Imagine projecting this hard.


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Imagine projecting this hard.



Are there any SSO users here sick of Max's responses and also watch Breaking Bad? Here's a perfect response.

Here ya go, Maxie boy.


----------



## VGK17 (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Are there any SSO users here sick of Max's responses and also watch Breaking Bad? Here's a perfect response.
> 
> Here ya go, Maxie boy.
> View attachment 94003


You should figure out how to ignore people on the forum so you never see their posts.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Are there any SSO users here sick of Max's responses and also watch Breaking Bad? Here's a perfect response.
> 
> Here ya go, Maxie boy.
> View attachment 94003



You know, I went through like ten years of posts and PMs expecting "something". Like, did I ban you or did we have a disagreement about something silly, and you know what? Nothing. 

We've actually never really interacted on here, except a nice chat we had a year or two back about finishing and hunting and your heritage, which I think is great. 

So what happened?

I haven't banned you, or closed your threads, or even deleted a post. We've had zero interaction, short of you liking a handful posts or talking about guitar stuff a little. 

I think you know I was right about this situation in this thread and that makes you uncomfortable or embarrassed, which is probably why you haven't really talked about it at all. Which is fine. You can lash out at me, I have thick skin. 

But that still makes you wrong, and it's pretty childish to start name calling. 

Think, this is all over a band you don't really care about.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2021)

mmm nothing like some good ole fashioned ad hominems and strawman arguments to spice up a thread, eh manurack?


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, I went through like ten years of posts and PMs expecting "something". Like, did I ban you or did we have a disagreement about something silly, and you know what? Nothing.
> 
> We've actually never really interacted on here, except a nice chat we had a year or two back about finishing and hunting and your heritage, which I think is great.
> 
> ...



Yes. While we aren't exactly friends and don't see eye to eye, but you do act like a dick sometimes. 

Apart from my hunting and fishing threads, we've talked a bit about guitars. I do like the band, but you turned into a dick about the thread and now this thread is just us arguing back and forth, so I'm done.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (May 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, I went through like ten years of posts and PMs expecting "something". Like, did I ban you or did we have a disagreement about something silly, and you know what? Nothing.
> 
> We've actually never really interacted on here, except a nice chat we had a year or two back about finishing and hunting and your heritage, which I think is great.
> 
> ...


What happened is you didn't 100% agree with his post so he got butthurt and called you a dick. Some dude's cant handle a differing view or opinion especially when the original post wasn't even based off facts, just a hypothetical "guess"


----------



## TedEH (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> you do act like a dick sometimes


Not any more than anyone else does around here. My giant ego takes offence at your taking of offence at the slightest offence. Am I internetting right?


----------



## Mboogie7 (May 27, 2021)

I legit do not see where Max said anything Dickish. OP made a post about a conspiracy theory, Max gave his opinion. Is disagreement now considered a dick move?


----------



## BenjaminW (May 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Mind sharing some popcorn?


----------



## USMarine75 (May 27, 2021)

Last time I saw this many richards I was at a party at Kevin Spacey's house.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 27, 2021)

The funny thing is that people don't know how good they have it, all communities have their issues. But I'm not going to pretend that I don't appreciate discourse with all members of the forum including moderation without having to worry about getting booted over non-sensical shit.

That's part of the charm, you don't get shadow banned because you disagreed with someone who has the ability to moderate, they'll just respond to you and tell you why what you said was wrong/stupid/explicative 

But yeah I'm actually in agreement with how Max assessed it even moreso now, since OP's backpedaled on his few points but now won't continue the conversation about the topic he started.

I might have felt differently about this conversation if you had posted the thought a few weeks after Oli's passing. But all you're doing is opening the wound years later without any new information or revelations to such an on-the-nose conspiracy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

*whistles nonchalantly*


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

Randy said:


>


"You, you're okay. This one? Real fuckin' ugly!"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I'm actually the most humble person in the world.


Very 'eavy, very 'umble.


----------



## SpaceDock (May 27, 2021)

I thought I read that the official cause of death was drowning but he drowned because he was bit by a snake and was all messed up from it.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 27, 2021)

Thanks I just literally LOL'd due to the thread title...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Mind sharing some popcorn?


Get your own, freeloader!



In all seriousness, there is some in the rec room next to the microwave.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Thanks I just literally LOL'd due to the thread title...


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Yes. While we aren't exactly friends and don't see eye to eye, but you do act like a dick sometimes.
> 
> Apart from my hunting and fishing threads, we've talked a bit about guitars. I do like the band, but you turned into a dick about the thread and now this thread is just us arguing back and forth, so I'm done.


hey man, remember when you made transphobic comments in the trans thread and then called us "pansies" when you got called out?

maybe you should shut your mouth and think before you speak every once in a while.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

Title change...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Title change...



"Just have fun with it"

- Confucius...probably


----------



## nightflameauto (May 27, 2021)

I would like to thank all involved for a happy little thread to read while I finished up my lunch. The title intrigued, the content kept me. Hi fives all around, boys. Good work.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> I would like to thank all involved for a happy little thread to read while I finished up my lunch. The title intrigued, the content kept me. Hi fives all around, boys. Good work.



Try reading it on the can. Hits different.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 27, 2021)

So I came into this thread and clicked the article expecting some kind of new announcement. All this is is basically repeating the same story from before.
Sure, I find the whole situation pretty suspicious and if the people that knew him best think the wife had something to do with it, I'm somewhat inclined to point that direction as well- but the cops investigated and to my knowledge found nothing. IMO, that's pretty much case closed. If she did have a hand in it, I'm sure she would have left some sort of evidence given that the timing of his death is comically close the the signing of the will. Somebody without the discipline to wait longer to avoid suspicion also wouldn't have the discipline to pull that off without any evidence.



Manurack said:


> Very mature responding with a meme, Max.



What did you expect, dude?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (May 27, 2021)

Man, i thought we had drama covered in the Abasi megathread, but this delivers. 10/10.


----------



## TedEH (May 27, 2021)

Between that one, this thread, and the Megafap thread, it's been a spicy week.


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

So, I post about a deceased guitar player, then the thread title gets changed to this? Wow.


----------



## possumkiller (May 27, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Between that one, this thread, and the Megafap thread, it's been a spicy week.


Eh Ellefson should just go start his own band. With blackjack. 

And hookers.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> So I came into this thread and clicked the article expecting some kind of new announcement. All this is is basically repeating the same story from before.
> Sure, I find the whole situation pretty suspicious and if the people that knew him best think the wife had something to do with it, I'm somewhat inclined to point that direction as well- but the cops investigated and to my knowledge found nothing. IMO, that's pretty much case closed. If she did have a hand in it, I'm sure she would have left some sort of evidence given that the timing of his death is comically close the the signing of the will. Somebody without the discipline to wait longer to avoid suspicion also wouldn't have the discipline to pull that off without any evidence.


I could be mistaken, but didn't one of the band members state she had a friend or friends in the police department? Or perhaps I'm mixing things up with something else.



TedEH said:


> Between that one, this thread, and the Megafap thread, it's been a spicy week.


What happened with Tossin Wasabi?


----------



## possumkiller (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> So, I post about a deceased guitar player, then the thread title gets changed to this? Wow.


You should have seen the title change on my pointless thread to celebrate my first gay experience.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> but you turned into a dick about the thread and now this thread is just us arguing back and forth, so I'm done



He simply said, "It's time to drop the conspiracy theories and move on." and you resort to calling him a dick and acting like he's the problem...


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 27, 2021)

Are we not (mostly) men here? Since when was “being a dick” necessarily a bad thing? If the shoe fits

Speaking from experience here - I’ve been a total dick to the few close friends I’ve made over the years, and it usually endeared me to them.

Not talking about screwing someone over or being a weasel, just calling it like one sees it/being genuine.


----------



## BenjaminW (May 27, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Get your own, freeloader!
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, there is some in the rec room next to the microwave.


Alright, sweet. I'll leave some out incase you wanna take some when you go on break.


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 27, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Mind sharing some popcorn?



Careful. I bet he cut a hole in the bottom of the bucket...


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

Seriously though. I post about Oli Herbert, have an argument with one of the moderators, have a disagreement with said moderator Max of Metal and they change the thread title. 

Just like I said, he proved that he's a kid with a magnifying glass on ants.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> So, I post about a deceased guitar player, then the thread title gets changed to this? Wow.



I always forget that people lack self awareness to this degree from time to time


----------



## Mboogie7 (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Seriously though. I post about Oli Herbert, have an argument with one of the moderators, have a disagreement with said moderator Max of Metal and they change the thread title.
> 
> Just like I said, he proved that he's a kid with a magnifying glass on ants.
> 
> View attachment 94004



there was no “argument” though. He gave his opinion and you immediately called him a dick. That’s not how arguments typically go.


----------



## Drew (May 27, 2021)

Mboogie7 said:


> there was no “argument” though. He gave his opinion and you immediately called him a dick. That’s not how arguments typically go.


I mean it makes perfect sense if you read "being a dick" as "not immediately agreeing with my opinion whenever we disagree" I guess.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> Are we not (mostly) men here?


Are we not men? We are Devo.
Are we not MEN!? We are DEVO! D-E-V-O!


----------



## jaxadam (May 27, 2021)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 27, 2021)

I heard he died from huffing chemtrails out of George Soros' vape pen.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I heard he died from huffing chemtrails out of George Soros' vape pen.


Is there any low Soros won't stoop to?


----------



## bostjan (May 27, 2021)

How many users in this thread remember the Richard Simmons avatar punishment?


----------



## sakeido (May 27, 2021)

bostjan said:


> How many users in this thread remember the Richard Simmons avatar punishment?


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

Also, I've been on this guitar forum for 10 years now. Max is quite knowledgeable of gear and guitars, I'll give him that. 

But damn, from what I've seen and observed over the ten years on here? I'll stick with my first response to him.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

bostjan said:


> How many users in this thread remember the Richard Simmons avatar punishment?



Unfortunately Simmons went away in The Great Sense of Humor Purge of 2012.


----------



## jaxadam (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Also, I've been on this guitar forum for 10 years now.



8.75 yrs


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> 8.75 yrs



Okay, so like many, many members here - I started browsing on here as a lurker, then officially joined _precisely_ 8.75 years ago.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 27, 2021)

@Manurack - As a community, we're given a team of people with an ultimate goal of keeping this forum running strong. No one moderator is ever going to appeal to everyone all of the time. But these dudes are volunteering their time to do what they do here and although I can't speak for anyone, I'd guess that they continue to do what they do out of affection for the community. Moderators are just dudes that love guitar/ love music so I'd say that SSO Admin as well as the community itself, has been pretty fortunate to retain all of these current mods.

No one is always going to agree with everyone on every topic. I look at what the mods do here across a very broad spectrum and I'd say that given all of the various hoops that they are asked to jump thru, that they do a damn good job. They have to appeal to the community overall and make decisions based on what's best for the forum... not each individual member. What I respect most about @MaxOfMetal is that I've always felt as though he's very transparent. To me, that's one of the most valuable assets of any moderator. It's not easy to rub elbows with the heard, constantly try to lend tech help, appeal to your own conscience, and to put out fires before they get out of control. 

All of that is a lot to ask or expect of someone and if you're going to consider all of these aspects, I'd hope that at least overall, you feel that Max has done a damn good job of helping to keep this place an active and fun place to hang out.


----------



## bostjan (May 27, 2021)

8.69315068493150684... years, to be precise.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

bostjan said:


> 8.69315068493150684... years, to be precise.


Thank you for being precise. We here at GossipString.org prefer precision over pure guesstimation!


----------



## jaxadam (May 27, 2021)

bostjan said:


> 8.69315068493150684... years, to be precise.



:highfive:


----------



## jaxadam (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Okay, so like many, many members here - I started browsing on here as a lurker, then officially joined _precisely_ 8.75 years ago.



I've been lurking since before this shit was even a url bro, when it was on microfiche!


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


> @Manurack - As a community, we're given a team of people with an ultimate goal of keeping this forum running strong. No one moderator is ever going to appeal to everyone all of the time. But these dudes are volunteering their time to do what they do here and although I can't speak for anyone, I'd guess that they continue to do what they do out of affection for the community. Moderators are just dudes that love guitar/ love music so I'd say that SSO Admin as well as the community itself, has been pretty fortunate to retain all of these current mods.
> 
> No one is always going to agree with everyone on every topic. I look at what the mods do here across a very broad spectrum and I'd say that given all of the various hoops that they are asked to jump thru, that they do a damn good job. They have to appeal to the community overall and make decisions based on what's best for the forum... not each individual member. What I respect most about @MaxOfMetal is that I've always felt as though he's very transparent. To me, that's one of the most valuable assets of any moderator. It's not easy to rub elbows with the heard, constantly try to lend tech help, appeal to your own conscience, and to put out fires before they get out of control.
> 
> All of that is a lot to ask or expect of someone and if you're going to consider all of these aspects, I'd hope that at least overall, you feel that Max has done a damn good job of helping to keep this place an active and fun place to hang out.



He is a good moderator and quite knowledgable. But I simply said something that I think _a lot_ of people have wanted to say and call him out for a long time.


----------



## TedEH (May 27, 2021)

There's lots of things I _want_ to say, but that doesn't make them true. 

Also...


bostjan said:


> 8.*69*


Nice.


----------



## BenjaminW (May 27, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> I've been lurking since before this shit was even a url bro, when it was on microfiche!


Woah, woah, woah, woah, woah. Slow down there buddy. I've been lurking since the times of cavemen when people would make cave paintings of our NGDs and what they were GASing over.


----------



## bostjan (May 27, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> I've been lurking since before this shit was even a url bro, when it was on microfiche!


Before that, it was written on cuneiform tablets, before there were even guitars. We used to argue about which string gauge to use on our lyres, well, actually, mostly about Babylonian politics and how much of a dick Nebuchadnezzar was when he moderated the site.


----------



## Necky379 (May 27, 2021)

What’s everyone think about Fauci and these vaccines?


----------



## gunshow86de (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

@MaxOfMetal thanks for turning this into a big shit show.


----------



## TedEH (May 27, 2021)

It was clearly a team effort.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> He is a good moderator and quite knowledgable. But I simply said something that I think _a lot_ of people have wanted to say and call him out for a long time.



Implying I haven't gotten called a dick (as well as a rainbow of various things trying to question my intelligence or masculinity) on a nigh weekly basis the last 13+ years is simply _adorable_. 

Like, genuinely so naive it's cute. 

Heck, a non-insignificant amount of folks in this thread that happen to be defending me now have at one point in time. 

That's how it rolls. It wouldn't be the internet without outbursts of impotent rage at perceived authority.


----------



## jaxadam (May 27, 2021)

Necky379 said:


> What’s everyone think about Fauci and these vaccines?



Bro, I have been vaccining before vaccines were even a thing doggie, back when it was restriction endonucleases!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 27, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> hey man, remember when you made transphobic comments in the trans thread and then called us "pansies" when you got called out?
> 
> maybe you should shut your mouth and think before you speak every once in a while.


Pepperidge Farms remembers.


----------



## StevenC (May 27, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Between that one, this thread, and the Megafap thread, it's been a spicy week.


Calling it now: Thread of the Year


----------



## bostjan (May 27, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Bro, I have been vaccining before vaccines were even a thing doggie, back when it was restriction endonucleases!


I didn't get the vaccine until 8.4206969 weeks ago, but I've been lurking around the clinic for 10.0 ± 0.2 years.


----------



## Matt08642 (May 27, 2021)

I miss that "Unpopular opinions about gear" thread where _every_ post was a whole ass argument about the tiniest things.


----------



## Drew (May 27, 2021)

bostjan said:


> How many users in this thread remember the Richard Simmons avatar punishment?


*whistles innocently*


Manurack said:


> He is a good moderator and quite knowledgable. But I simply said something that I think _a lot_ of people have wanted to say and call him out for a long time.


I mean, Max and I have certainly disagreed on occasion, but I've never really seen that as him being a dick, so much as not seeing eye to eye with me. And you kind of came out swinging in your second post because he committed the unforgivable sin of, um, calling your theory a "conspiracy theory." Might be a good time to just quietly back out of this thread and call it a day, man. 

-signed, a man who's been a member of this forum longer than some members have been alive, since we're swinging e-peen about how long we've been here, evidently.


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 27, 2021)

I feel like the most appropriate response at this point is…


----------



## gunshow86de (May 27, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> I miss that "Unpopular opinions about gear" thread where _every_ post was a whole ass argument about the tiniest things.



I'll cheer you up.


----------



## Mendez (May 27, 2021)

This is quality content right here, it's why I roll with the SSO crew


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> I miss that "Unpopular opinions about gear" thread where _every_ post was a whole ass argument about the tiniest things.


pineapple belongs on pizza, anyone who disagrees with me is wacisttttttrtrrt


----------



## StevenC (May 27, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Eh Ellefson should just go start his own band. With blackjack.
> 
> And hookers.


Manurack should start his own moderation team. With blackjack, and hookers.

In fact forget the mod team and the blackjack.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (May 27, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> I've been lurking since before this shit was even a url bro, when it was on *microfiche*!


There's probably quite a few people on here so young they'll have to google what this is.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

Necky379 said:


> What’s everyone think about Fauci and these vaccines?


He's spiking them with MT-2 PCBs so all of us have terrible tone.


----------



## BenjaminW (May 27, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> He's spiking them with MT-2 PCBs so all of us have terrible tone.


You sure it’s not in vaccines we’ve had as kids because my tone has been terrible my entire life.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 27, 2021)

@Manurack are you feeling... yellow?



High Plains Drifter said:


> @Manurack - As a community, we're given a team of people with an ultimate goal of keeping this forum running strong. No one moderator is ever going to appeal to everyone all of the time. But these dudes are volunteering their time to do what they do here and although I can't speak for anyone, I'd guess that they continue to do what they do out of affection for the community. Moderators are just dudes that love guitar/ love music so I'd say that SSO Admin as well as the community itself, has been pretty fortunate to retain all of these current mods.
> 
> No one is always going to agree with everyone on every topic. I look at what the mods do here across a very broad spectrum and I'd say that given all of the various hoops that they are asked to jump thru, that they do a damn good job. They have to appeal to the community overall and make decisions based on what's best for the forum... not each individual member. What I respect most about @MaxOfMetal is that I've always felt as though he's very transparent. To me, that's one of the most valuable assets of any moderator. It's not easy to rub elbows with the heard, constantly try to lend tech help, appeal to your own conscience, and to put out fires before they get out of control.
> 
> All of that is a lot to ask or expect of someone and if you're going to consider all of these aspects, I'd hope that at least overall, you feel that Max has done a damn good job of helping to keep this place an active and fun place to hang out.



Sheesh... get a room already.





bostjan said:


> 8.69315068493150684... years, to be precise.



Ah yes. Otherwise known as Penis Pi.


----------



## sirbuh (May 27, 2021)

Necky379 said:


> What’s everyone think about Fauci and these vaccines?



a pro has entered the chat


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 27, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> @Manurack are you feeling... yellow?
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh... get a room already.



Sometimes I lie awake at night and imagine his aroma... in a 'bicycle built for two' kind of moment.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 27, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Sometimes I lie awake at night and imagine his aroma... in a 'bicycle built for two' kind of moment.



Make it built for three. I'm in.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> @MaxOfMetal thanks for turning this into a big shit show.


I think your very dramatic response to a differing opinion is what turned this into a "shit show"


----------



## Leviathus (May 27, 2021)

Jeez, the tomfoolery that transpires on here while i'm sleeping.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 27, 2021)

I'm sorry...I just saw this thread. From what I gather it's a conspiracy theory involving a guy who was suicidal and now Manurack is in here on a feels trip because Max told him to get it together. When a guitar forum is causing you turmoil, it's time to log off and go outside.

Manny...hun..you need some milk.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 27, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> I've been lurking since before this shit was even a url bro, when it was on microfiche!


I BUILT THE HOUSE I WAS BORN IN!


----------



## beerandbeards (May 27, 2021)

@USMarine75 works for NSA

@bostjan is an alien

@DrakkarTyrannis does not like Black Metal

@KnightBrolaire likes smooth guitars with minimal shapes


----------



## Dayn (May 27, 2021)

My favourite part of this thread is the unwitting self-insert as an ant murdered by a child.


----------



## xzyryabx (May 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> He is a good moderator and quite knowledgable. But I simply said something that I think _a lot_ of people have wanted to say and call him out for a long time.


You've basically been saying the same thing again and again again. 
This is the internet, if you post something you will get reactions. You will not always like the reactions.
Put on your big boy pants and get over it.


----------



## jaxadam (May 27, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I BUILT THE HOUSE I WAS BORN IN!



I can remember so far back, I can remember going to the prom with my dad and coming home with my mom!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> You sure it’s not in vaccines we’ve had as kids because my tone has been terrible my entire life.


You just got Maggie's drawers for ears, mate.


----------



## beerandbeards (May 27, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> I can remember so far back, I can remember going to the prom with my dad and coming home with my mom!



I remember you playing “Johnny B Goode” at the Enchantment Under The Sea


----------



## odibrom (May 27, 2021)

... who here has never been a dick before may raise his/hers/whatever hand! I know I have, even here, although I try my best not to be so. One gets a hit, one learns. If the hit leaves a scar, it becomes a memory not to forget.


----------



## BenjaminW (May 27, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> I remember you playing “Johnny B Goode” at the Enchantment Under The Sea


Yeah and you sounded kinda sloppy at the end. What the hell was going on there?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ugh, not this again.
> 
> By all appearances, the dude was "going through stuff", mental health issues from the sounds of it. Folks in that position hurt themselves, either accidentally or on purpose.
> 
> ...


Literally nothing about this comment was "dickish" though.


----------



## jaxadam (May 27, 2021)

TOTY


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2021)

I'm just gonna comment and say it. Guys, this is how I really feel.








...







Free Shono.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 27, 2021)

Xaios said:


> Free Shono.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> pineapple belongs on pizza, anyone who disagrees with me is wacisttttttrtrrt



We've already established this board can't handle this nuclear take; don't get the new meme thread closed too.


----------



## davemeistro (May 27, 2021)

This thread makes me want to start a petition to bring back the rep system. Clearly we have all matured so much during its absence that it would never be misused again.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 27, 2021)

Why did Kentaro Miura have to leave us?  

Now we will never get the ending to the story that he envisioned.


----------



## jaxadam (May 27, 2021)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2021)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> We've already established this board can't handle this nuclear take; don't get the new meme thread closed too.


I will defend pineapple on pizza to the death. 
Also bc rich has one good shape, and it's the ironbird. 
Blackmachines are overpriced superstrats with a parker fly headstock built in a dude's garage . 
Whataburger and InNOut are both trash.
All gun laws are infringements


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Also bc rich has one good shape, and it's the ironbird.



Listen here you Bich


----------



## jaxadam (May 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I will defend pineapple on pizza to the death.
> Also bc rich has one good shape, and it's the ironbird.
> Blackmachines are overpriced superstrats with a parker fly headstock built in a dude's garage .
> Whataburger and InNOut are both trash.
> All gun laws are infringements



Clearly you’ve never been to Whataburger at 2 AM and gotten a #3 no fries no drink.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 27, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Clearly you’ve never been to Whataburger at 2 AM and gotten a #3 no fries no drink.


Whataburger is just a redneck Burger King.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Clearly you’ve never been to Whataburger at 2 AM and gotten a #3 no fries no drink.


I lived in dallas and san antonio for years, drunk Whataburger aint got shit on drunk Culvers. It's all about that double deluxe butterburger w cheese curds smashed on top 

Texans just had a hard on for their regional shittier burger king


----------



## jaxadam (May 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I lived in dallas and san antonio for years, drunk Whataburger aint got shit on drunk Culvers. It's all about that double deluxe butterburger w cheese curds smashed on top
> 
> Texans just had a hard on for their regional shittier burger king



Whataburger is way better than Burger King here, but Culver’s DESTROYS them all. They just built a new one uncomfortably close to me, and I’m only allowed to eat there once a year.


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I will defend pineapple on pizza to the death.
> Also bc rich has one good shape, and it's the ironbird.
> Blackmachines are overpriced superstrats with a parker fly headstock built in a dude's garage .
> Whataburger and InNOut are both trash.
> All gun laws are infringements


1) ambivalent
2) wrong
3) true
4) can't speak to Whataburger, but wrong
5) 232 american mass shootings since 2013


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 27, 2021)

I'm seeing double here, 4 peni related threads on SS.org?


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 27, 2021)

ZXIIIT said:


> I'm seeing double here, 4 peni related threads on SS.org?


and yet none of them are Rudimentary Peni related. sad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Whataburger is way better than Burger King here, but Culver’s DESTROYS them all. They just built a new one uncomfortably close to me, and I’m only allowed to eat there once a year.


Whataburger sold out a few years back too, so they're totally dead to me. 

Culvers>>>>>>any other fast food place imo
Shake Shack is the only even slightly comparable chain I can think of, but they lean way more towards dining in.


eggy in a bready said:


> 1) ambivalent
> 2) wrong
> 3) true
> 4) can't speak to Whataburger, but wrong
> 5) 232 american mass shootings since 2013


1- acid+sweetness of pineapple perfectly complements the umami and fat of pizza. Fact.

2- all of their other shapes look like shit besides the eagle
4- in n out is mediocre at best
5- go away


----------



## BusinessMan (May 27, 2021)

10/10 read


----------



## USMarine75 (May 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Whataburger sold out a few years back too, so they're totally dead to me.
> 
> Culvers>>>>>>any other fast food place imo
> Shake Shack is the only even slightly comparable chain I can think of, but they lean way more towards dining in.
> ...




We prefer the same thing your mom does...

5 Guys.


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Listen here you Bich



That's Rich B to you, buddy.


----------



## budda (May 27, 2021)

It's almost like the old days.

Nudeman.


----------



## StevenC (May 27, 2021)

.........


----------



## Wucan (May 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I will defend pineapple on pizza to the death.
> Also bc rich has one good shape, and it's the ironbird.
> Blackmachines are overpriced superstrats with a parker fly headstock built in a dude's garage .
> Whataburger and InNOut are both trash.
> All gun laws are infringements


I used to be a BIG Hawaiian pizza hater, then I accepted its existence, and now I find it fantastic because it means I don't need to share any of my slices when I eat pizza with my elitist family


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whataburger is just a redneck Burger King.


Whataburger > Burger King


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Whataburger > Burger King



I'll go a step further:

Whataburger > Culver's


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 27, 2021)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Why did Kentaro Miura have to leave us?
> 
> Now we will never get the ending to the story that he envisioned.



Kentaro Miura died as he lived.... never finishing Berserk.


----------



## MFB (May 27, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> [USER=6577]@DrakkarTyrannis does not like Black Metal[/USER]



I don't think Drakkar has ever weighed in on how he feels about Living Colour


----------



## USMarine75 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll go a step further:
> 
> Whataburger > Culver's


How about this: Braum's > Burger King, Whataburger, Chik FilA, Five Guys, In n Out, White whatever the fuck, etc.


----------



## arasys (May 27, 2021)

despite the sheer number of infidels who dare to like pinapple on pizza, this is probably the best thread I read on SS.org.

Thus; Knightbrolaire

Dude, I know that you're one of the big names on this forum, but you can be gross sometimes. (*followed by a background mmm hmmm sound effect*)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> How about this: Braum's > Burger King, Whataburger, Chik FilA, Five Guys, In n Out, White whatever the fuck, etc.



Yeah, but who the fuck wants to go to Oklahoma?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2021)

MFB said:


> I don't think Drakkar has ever weighed in on how he feels about Living Colour


or God Forbid/ Sevendust


----------



## technomancer (May 27, 2021)

Oh hell no, pineapple does not belong on pizza. That is all.

But what you choose to eat is between you and the 'zza god.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

Wucan said:


> I used to be a BIG Hawaiian pizza hater, then I accepted its existence, and now I find it fantastic because it means I don't need to share any of my slices when I eat pizza with my elitist family


This is definitely a plus. I'll eat Hawaiian pizza now, and when people change their tune, they can fuck off because I am not sharing.


----------



## budda (May 27, 2021)

"I eat hawaiian pizza so I don't have to share" is big "We don't buy the amount of pizza we consume" energy.


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, but who the fuck wants to go to Oklahoma?


i'd go just to check out that huge-ass liquor store in OKC, Byron's.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2021)

arasys said:


> despite the sheer number of infidels who dare to like pinapple on pizza, this is probably the best thread I read on SS.org.
> 
> Thus; Knightbrolaire
> 
> Dude, I know that you're one of the big names on this forum, but you can be gross sometimes. (*followed by a background mmm hmmm sound effect*)


 
Hah I tone down the grossness here compared to irl. This is the milquetoast version of me. Have a meme you filthy pineapple hating scum


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I will defend pineapple on pizza to the death.
> Also bc rich has one good shape, and it's the ironbird.
> Blackmachines are overpriced superstrats with a parker fly headstock built in a dude's garage .
> Whataburger and InNOut are both trash.
> All gun laws are infringements


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> or God Forbid/ Sevendust



I mean, if we’re going “quarter black” (20%-40%) then what about…
King’s X? (33% and only occasionally kinda-sorta metal)
New Sep? (25%)
OS Stuck Mojo? (25%)
Skindred? (hed)PE? AAL? (definitely not metal, but hey)

Oh - and Hawaiian’s aite, but hawaiian w/ decent hot sauce or jalapeños is where it’s at!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 27, 2021)

Savoury, salty, sweet, sour, AND spicy. Finally, the one true prophet appears!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> I mean, if we’re going “quarter black” (20%-40%) then what about…
> King’s X? (33% and only occasionally kinda-sorta metal)
> New Sep? (25%)
> OS Stuck Mojo? (25%)
> ...


Funny you say that, one of my go to pizzas I make is pineapple, prosciutto, jalapeños and sriracha. 
Or sub in dates for you pineapple hating heathens.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Funny you say that, one of my go to pizzas I make is pineapple, prosciutto, jalapeños and sriracha.
> *Or sub in dates* for you pineapple hating heathens.



bro calm down we're your friends


----------



## narad (May 27, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Kentaro Miura died as he lived.... never finishing Berserk.



He's not finishing mangas with the angels now


----------



## NickS (May 27, 2021)

Pepperoni, pineapple and jalapeno is one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## bostjan (May 27, 2021)

Pineapple on pizza can be good, but it's option 50, so be careful guys and gals, etc...

I have no idea what burger places are, but anybody ever had Wahoo's Tacos? I'm surprised there aren't more of those around.


----------



## works0fheart (May 27, 2021)

Just came here to say MaxofMetal is a poopoo head. The end.


----------



## Manurack (May 27, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> Just came here to say MaxofMetal is a poopoo head. The end.



Finally someone (and the others who agreed with my second post in this thread) actually fucking agrees that Max has his head up his ass half the time!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, but who the fuck wants to go to Oklahoma?


True. Southern hospitality? Not in fucking Oklahoma!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 27, 2021)

It took a few years, but Max has finally gone heel turn.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 27, 2021)

Better to have one's head up their ass, than to have their ass up their head.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 27, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It took a few years, but Max has finally gone heel turn.



I still have, "GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY! GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY! That killed him!" and "Somebody stop the damn match!" engrained in my brain.


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2021)

NGD - Roter/Agile collab SeXXXiverse CST-Killer (56k = Basswood + Rosewood through a Metalzone + Line 6 Spider)


----------



## r33per (May 27, 2021)

Well, it's the wee'an's 4am feed so i woke up to this outstanding 9 pages of content.

You don't eat fruit with meat. And if you have to ditch one, it's the fruit. No Pineapple on pizza.

Weirdos...


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 27, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It took a few years, but Max has finally gone heel turn.




Except it'll be more like...


----------



## chipchappy (May 27, 2021)

this was great. happy to be here. y'all wild 

ps. get those pineapples off the pizza!


----------



## davemeistro (May 27, 2021)

Anyone who isn't turned on by a buffalo sauce pizza with sausage, onion, and pineapple is a monster


----------



## possumkiller (May 28, 2021)

Fuck burger king and whataburger. Freddie's is where the fuck it's at.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 28, 2021)

r33per said:


> Well, it's the wee'an's 4am feed so i woke up to this outstanding 9 pages of content.
> 
> You don't eat fruit with meat. And if you have to ditch one, it's the fruit. No Pineapple on pizza.
> 
> Weirdos...



TOMATOES ARE FRUITS YOU DUMMY


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 28, 2021)

i don't care what anyone says my favorite fast type burger is still fatburger.

ate a lot of 5 guys in new york. that's also acceptable.

While we are on the subject of food, how come there aren't more fast artisanal hotdog sausage places around.

The only one i've ever been too is Top Dog in berkeley.

I'd take a bratwurst, a hot link, and a smoked apple sausage over 2 burgers any day.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 28, 2021)

davemeistro said:


> Anyone who isn't turned on by a buffalo sauce pizza with sausage, onion, and pineapple is a monster


Barf...


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 28, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> i don't care what anyone says my favorite fast type burger is still fatburger.
> 
> ate a lot of 5 guys in new york. that's also acceptable.
> 
> ...


Top Dog is kinda trash. next time you're in the bay, go to Casper's.


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 28, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> TOMATOES ARE FRUITS YOU DUMMY


bell peppers, too.


----------



## BenjaminW (May 28, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> How about this: Braum's > Burger King, Whataburger, Chik FilA, Five Guys, In n Out, White whatever the fuck, etc.


I'm sorry, but Chick Fil-A, Five Guys, and In n Out are the shit. I will die on that hill.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 28, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> I'm sorry, but Chick Fil-A, Five Guys, and In n Out are the shit. I will die on that hill.


Hold on, lemme grab a shovel.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 28, 2021)

sonic has tater tots

I mean, I don't go there. but they have them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 28, 2021)

No one ever talks about Nathan's. Is that just an East Coast thing? Damn those are some good fries.


----------



## Xaios (May 28, 2021)

Personally, burgers have never been a revelatory culinary experience. While I have my preferences like everyone else and certainly heartily enjoy a good burger, if I eat one out of the house, it's primarily either because a) it's quick calories, or b) there's nothing else on the menu that I find preferable at the time. At that point, I'm having a burger no matter what, and as long as the flavor and texture profile roughly matches the historically popular hamburger archetype, I'm happy.

Except for that one time my dad ordered me a burger with blue cheese on it. Fuck that. And it was at the family get-together _after my great uncle's funeral_. Talk about insult to injury.


----------



## Necky379 (May 28, 2021)

Two for 6$ Whoppers

Taco Bell, #6 and one of whatever special new thing they put on the sign, Baja Blast only

McDonalds, just fries. Drunk, fries and many McDoubles



NYC pizza is overrated, New Haven has the best pizza. Pineapple pizza is for teenagers who have been waiting to say “oh it’s soooo good, I _always_ get pineapple on my pizza” since the last time they said it. Greek style, pepperoni, extra cheese and Tabasco is the natural ED cure doctors don’t want you to know about.


----------



## BenjaminW (May 28, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hold on, lemme grab a shovel.





Wassup? Wassup?


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (May 28, 2021)

Fucking hell I wish I had as many fast food places to choose from here but NOOOOO


----------



## spudmunkey (May 28, 2021)

I'm definitely over almost any "thick" burger. Steakhouse burgers, etc. Give me smash-style burgers, or give me death.

I'm one of those who couldn't tell the difference between grocery store ground chuck and super premium ground brisket and prime rib. But give me that ground chuck with, like, 39 toppings, and I'm a happy guy. Mushrooms cooked in horseradish mustard, sweet pickle relish, a honey Sriracha BBQ sauce, bacon, crispy onion strings and a fried egg on chiabatta with a parmesean frico? I'll take that over a 1/2lb thick steakhouse burger any day of the week.

For those who are so offended by pineapple on pizza, let's take a couple steps back. OK, so have you ever had a honey Calabrese sausage pizza? That touch of sweetness with the spicy is fan-fucking-tastic. Next time you have pepperoni or a spicy sausage pizza, add some honey. So to go the next step, ever have banana peppers/peperonchinis? They also bring a bit of tartness. Tart+sweet=pineapple. The best al pastor I've ever had also had pineapple. Not "traditional", but not uncommon, and amazing when done right. But I'd agree that MOST pineapple pizza is trash. Grilled fresh pineapple, and some GOOD ham? Yum. Canned pineapple and basically Oscar mayer lunchmeat? Gag.

As much as I generally dislike Burger King, mostly because nothing ever seems fresh...(i worked at one in 1995 and can proudly say it was night and day different than today). I gotta say, except for Popeyes, they are winning the fast food chicken sandwich war with their new hand-breaded chicken sandwiches. They need to get their Canada Only "Nashville Hot" version down here to the states ASAP. At McDonald's I'd rather have 2 McChickens. And on average, I like Wendyxs chicken sandwiches more then McD's or any of Burger King's previous chicken offerings. I'm not familiar enough with Carl's Jr/Hardee's offerings. Jack-in-the-box has too many other things to get to settle for their chicken. Not as many as Sonic, but still.


----------



## Dooky (May 28, 2021)

I'm confused. Why is this thread allowed to continue and yet my thread about David Ellefson playing his skin flute over the internet was locked? My thread was much more music related and I was really enjoying coming up with euphemism for penis' and wanking.


----------



## metaljohn (May 28, 2021)

This is the best thread I've read on here in a long time

I both love and hate myself for reading the whole thing


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 28, 2021)

Dooky said:


> I'm confused. Why is this thread allowed to continue and yet my thread about David Ellefson playing his skin flute over the internet was locked? My thread was much more music related and I was really enjoying coming up with euphemism for penis' and wanking.


I’m gonna take a stab at this and say:
A. All jabs at this point have nothing to do whatsoever with the original topic (hence the title change)
2. There’s every chance it’ll get locked (or perhaps moved) any moment now
D. Because SSO

I’ve never felt more connected to this online community - dicks unite!!
…er, you know what I mean… GET OFF MY LAWN!


P.S. I’d say sliders ftw, but I’ve yet to find any good ones in the PNW. And while we’re talking about burgers and pineapple…

I had a teriyaki burger with a big ol’ slab of grilled pineapple like 30 years ago while on vacation with my family in Hawaii and it was dope (possibly because I’d never had anything like it). Every similar combination since has been nothing but soggy, too salty (or too sweet) sadness.

Lets get down to brass tacks with this shiz... LOCO MOCO; grilled onions or no?


----------



## r33per (May 28, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> TOMATOES ARE FRUITS YOU DUMMY


----------



## spudmunkey (May 28, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> I’m gonna take a stab at this and say:
> A. All jabs at this point have nothing to do whatsoever with the original topic (hence the title change)
> 2. There’s every chance it’ll get locked (or perhaps moved) any moment now
> D. Because SSO
> ...


Yes. A couple times per year I'll cook down a dozen onions for about an hour to make caramelized onions, and freeze them in ice cube trays. Putting them on burgers and in grilled cheese is awesome, but on loco moco is better.

Or...by "grilled" to you mean, like...a whole slice on a grill? Then no...too much "onion" for me.


----------



## budda (May 28, 2021)

Am I the only one who mostly rates fast food burgers by how large the burger is for my money?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 28, 2021)

budda said:


> Am I the only one who mostly rates fast food burgers by how large the burger is for my money?



Quality > Quantity 

Except fries. Pile on the fucking fries.


----------



## budda (May 28, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Quality > Quantity
> 
> Except fries. Pile on the fucking fries.



If I wanted quality, I would be grilling at home .

At $10+ for most combos these days, I want to feel full for as little as possible .


----------



## Supernaut (May 28, 2021)

Dooky said:


> I'm confused. Why is this thread allowed to continue and yet my thread about David Ellefson playing his skin flute over the internet was locked? My thread was much more music related and I was really enjoying coming up with euphemism for penis' and wanking.



Honestly, just come here to look at the nice gear pics then move on. Otherwise it's just a circle-jerk and men in their 30's and 40's shouting at clouds.


----------



## Edika (May 28, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> except a nice chat we had a year or two back about *finishing* and hunting and your heritage, which I think is great.



Do we even want to know what you two were chatting about? Should we probe more and potentially end up on either of your trophy walls? What is the SSO dark, conspiracy, underground, hunting people for sport, ring all about? 

Seriously though, and before going into reading the next 10 pages that have appeared in this thread overnight, even though sometimes Max's initial responses seem a bit blunt and contradictory, he tends to discuss quite extensively and in a level headed manner. I mean you won't be banned (or hunted for sport) for having a different opinion with him or even have an intense argument, unless the discussion is going nowhere and it ends up being name calling which most of the times will end up getting a thread closed instead of banning (or hunting) people.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 28, 2021)

Supernaut said:


> Honestly, just come here to look at the nice gear pics then move on. Otherwise it's just a circle-jerk and men in their 30's and 40's shouting at clouds.



or circle jerking into the cloud

badabing


----------



## possumkiller (May 28, 2021)

budda said:


> Am I the only one who mostly rates fast food burgers by how large the burger is for my money?


quality over quantity for me. also, i cant stand the trend of burgers being stacked so fucking high you cant even take a bite. i like burgers with good meat and minimal extra bullshit.


----------



## possumkiller (May 28, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Quality > Quantity
> 
> Except fries. Pile on the fucking fries.


I used to say the same thing about fries until I had Freddie's fries.


----------



## jaxadam (May 28, 2021)

Cook Out > *

/thread


----------



## possumkiller (May 28, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Cook Out > *
> 
> /thread


Eh. Depends on who's cooking.


----------



## jaxadam (May 28, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Eh. Depends on who's cooking.



https://cookout.com/


----------



## Musiscience (May 28, 2021)

budda said:


> If I wanted quality, I would be grilling at home .
> 
> At $10+ for most combos these days, I want to feel full for as little as possible .



*Crying in Canadian currency*


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 28, 2021)

Steak. Treat yourself if you're eating out 

Edit: 5 seconds after looking at this thread and I'm already getting burger ads on my Facebook


----------



## possumkiller (May 28, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Steak. Treat yourself if you're eating out
> 
> Edit: 5 seconds after looking at this thread and I'm already getting burger ads on my Facebook


Wtf is anyone supposed to do with that? Take it apart and eat with a knife and fork? If I can't hold it in my hand and fit it in my mouth, it's not a burger.


----------



## Demiurge (May 28, 2021)

^Any food is a finger-food if you just don't give a fuck.


----------



## beerandbeards (May 28, 2021)

New York Pizza:
John’s Pizza a few blocks down from Grand Central is the best. I would take the train into the city just to walk down and grab a pizza, and take the train immediately home. Lombardi’s is over rated.

CT:
I prefer Frank Pepe’s, but I generally get a local because distance. Not going to drive to far for it, but if I’m near a location I would.

wildcard:
If you ever find yourself in the tristate area of the Ohio valley, they have an unconventional way to serve pizza. It’s what I grew up on so it’s my favorite all time.


----------



## Wc707 (May 28, 2021)

Why are hamburgers sometimes just an option?

BURGERS NEEEED TOPPINGZ.

Crisp lettuce, tomato, mustard, ketchup [not catsup ,psychos], a fried egg, pineapple.


----------



## TedEH (May 28, 2021)

I'm saddened that nobody ever talks about how broccoli belongs on pizza. Take or leave your pineapple, just gimme the broccoli pizza.
The only bad pizza is the attempts at making gluten-free pizza. You'd be better off chewing on a cardboard box.



Supernaut said:


> men in their 30's and 40's shouting at clouds


We're all stuck at home alone, so there's no real-life people to shout at instead.


----------



## possumkiller (May 28, 2021)

TedEH said:


> We're all stuck at home alone, so there's no real-life people to shout at instead.


Speak for yourself. I shout at my wife and kids all the time.


----------



## TedEH (May 28, 2021)

Wow, I deem that behaviour dickish.


----------



## budda (May 28, 2021)

Demiurge said:


> ^Any food is a finger-food if you just don't give a fuck.



Baby logic


----------



## possumkiller (May 28, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Wow, I deem that behaviour dickish.


Come on now, Ted. I don't think you're the one to be deeming behaviors bad here. I still remember all your racism and LGBTQ+phobia from the other threads.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 28, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I will defend pineapple on pizza to the death.
> *Also bc rich has one good shape, and it's the ironbird.*
> Blackmachines are overpriced superstrats with a parker fly headstock built in a dude's garage .
> Whataburger and InNOut are both trash.
> All gun laws are infringements



OK BUDDY NOW YOU'VE GONE TOO FAR

I'VE SAT AND READ THIS THING FOR TOO LONG AND FINALLY SOMETHING HAS GOT ME


----------



## Spicypickles (May 28, 2021)

Unpopular opinions v2.0


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 28, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Also bc rich has one good shape, and it's the ironbird.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 28, 2021)

budda said:


> If I wanted quality, I would be grilling at home .
> 
> At $10+ for most combos these days, I want to feel full for as little as possible .



Then at that point every meal is a load of McDonald's Cheeseburgers, then stack em up.



jaxadam said:


> Cook Out > *
> 
> /thread



^^^ The only acceptable answer other than cooking all this shit yourself 

I still remember giving that place a try on my trip up to the northeast, we turned around for seconds  No one could have prepared us for the Burger and Float experience.


----------



## budda (May 28, 2021)

Cook out rules. A tour highlight.


----------



## odibrom (May 28, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Wow, I deem that behaviour dickish.



This is the thread...


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 28, 2021)

I live right next to a cookout and it's fantastic. You can get a different milk shake for every day of the month and still not have them all by the end of the month. The burgers are great, and the Cajun fries slap so hard.

I also like shake shack. Best "settling" purchase I made since we didn't have a five guys. I now prefer shake shack.

Anyway, I like Max. Which if he's a dick, I guess that means I've been wrong all along. Time to divorce the wife, as I'm not a lesbian. 

Speaking of dickish mods, this place is definitely the best I've experienced. It allows people to share their shitty opinions, and the members are free to debate (largely) without being censored. They're allowed to have their shitty opinions, and people are afforded the opportunity to slap that shit into the ground. Beats that one forum I was in a while back where the one in charge (admin) poked fun at the fact that I took offense to a rape joke and proceeded to berate me for being both gay and a woman.

Yeah, this forum is nice. Also, I love this thread. It made my day. Thanks sso. Never change.


----------



## beerandbeards (May 28, 2021)

I eat Impossible, Beyond, and Gardein burgers


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 28, 2021)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> bro calm down we're your friends


ay dates are awesome on pizza. Persians were putting dates on cooked flatbread as far back as the battle of thermopylae. 


Besides, the true crime is bananas or peas like the swedes put on pizza. Also selling a cut up strat with a 2x4 neck as ergonomic (strandberg is trash).



beerandbeards said:


> I eat Impossible, Beyond, and Gardein burgers


anyone who eats a "burger" made of bean/soy/beets/coconut has zero room to diss pineapple on a pizza.

Yall eatin a fruit salad and calling it a burger


----------



## Rev2010 (May 28, 2021)

Hamsters are cute... until one bites you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 28, 2021)

Rev2010 said:


> Hamsters are cute... until one bites you.


just bite it back


----------



## narad (May 28, 2021)

This thread reminds me that moderating is a lot less like restricting speech and a lot more like DMing (dungeon mastering/D&D). Sometimes you just have to let the players run wild for a moment.


----------



## NoodleFace (May 28, 2021)

I moderated a very, very large forum for many years.. it was simply the worst job I've ever had, and I worked at Burger King before.


----------



## Wc707 (May 28, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> just bite it back


Assert dominance. Just eat the hamster


----------



## jaxadam (May 28, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> I moderated a very, very large forum for many years.. it was simply the worst job I've ever had, and I worked at Burger King before.



I think at this point there's now 3 of us that have worked at Burger King. I worked there back in 1994 and loved it, but they sent me home early every night for acting too wild. I have so many stories...

Just let me know, and we can change the title of this thread to jaxadam's Burger King Work Stories Extravaganza.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 28, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> Assert dominance. Just eat the hamster


You ever try cui? basically hamsters (technically guinea pig). Not bad tbh.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 28, 2021)

I wonder how you all would react to Brazilian Rodizio Pizzas and the dessert options 






I'm not gonna lie though, there's some banger options if you ever find a place that does Pizza Rodizio






The Shredded Chicken/Catupiry/Olive combo is NUTTY.


----------



## Metropolis (May 28, 2021)

You guys are drunk, go home


----------



## Mendez (May 28, 2021)

Speaking of burgers, whatcha guys think of Smashburger?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 28, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I wonder how you all would react to Brazilian Rodizio Pizzas and the dessert options


i mean historically pizza and pasta were noblemen desserts and didn't become savory til like the 1700s. Seriously there was one spaghetti recipe from the 1600s which was basically orange zest and sugar glazed noodles with some butter.
So there's plenty of precedent for it.
That said sprinkles are an abomination on anything. They're the coward's choice of dessert toppings.


----------



## TedEH (May 28, 2021)

That's exactly the problem: We _are_ at home. With nothing better to do.


----------



## Metropolis (May 28, 2021)

TedEH said:


> That's exactly the problem: We _are_ at home. With nothing better to do.



Only reason why this thread still exists. I get it...


----------



## SpaceDock (May 28, 2021)

Mendez said:


> Speaking of burgers, whatcha guys think of Smashburger?



love me some smash burger!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 28, 2021)

Mendez said:


> Speaking of burgers, whatcha guys think of Smashburger?



Good stuff. Love the thin, crispy edged patties and the buns are nice too. Fries are just okay. 

Reminds me of a better Steak-N-Shake.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 28, 2021)

Look at these American capitalist pigdogs discussing all the degenerate food of proletariat exploitation. Disgraceful.

PS - I still love In'n'Out - one of the finest "hungover / still half smashed" remedies prior to a NAMM demo.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 28, 2021)

TedEH said:


> That's exactly the problem: We _are_ at home. With nothing better to do.


The absolute truth and purpose behind this entire thread.



Fred the Shred said:


> In'n'Out - one of the finest "hungover / still half smashed" remedies prior to a NAMM demo.


Also the absolute truth and purpose behind this entire thread.


----------



## Necky379 (May 28, 2021)

budda said:


> Am I the only one who mostly rates fast food burgers by how large the burger is for my money?



Tellin ya, two for 6$ Whoppers are an unbeatable deal. If it’s size you crave stack them on top of each other.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 28, 2021)

Necky379 said:


> Tellin ya, two for 6$ Whoppers are an unbeatable deal. If it’s size you crave stack them on top of each other.


mmkay size queen


----------



## beerandbeards (May 28, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> anyone who eats a "burger" made of bean/soy/beets/coconut has zero room to diss pineapple on a pizza.
> 
> Yall eatin a fruit salad and calling it a burger



you’ll never find me hating on pineapple on pizza, as long has you have a salty, savory counterpart. 

I love pickles on pizza as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 28, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> OK BUDDY NOW YOU'VE GONE TOO FAR
> 
> I'VE SAT AND READ THIS THING FOR TOO LONG AND FINALLY SOMETHING HAS GOT ME


----------



## Wildebeest (May 28, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Very mature responding with a meme, Max.


Spot on. This place is a cool kids club for the most part. You committed a modern no-no by being in proximity to a "conspiracy theory" and now a thread that would have normally just been locked has devolved into 13 pages of nothingness all of the sake of trying to make you feel bad.


----------



## NickS (May 28, 2021)

Speaking of savory and sweet, another really good choice is dutch apple pie with a slice of sharp cheddar cheese melted on top!!!


----------



## possumkiller (May 28, 2021)

I worked at burger king for a few weeks in 2001-2. I was just a stupid kid then so when my manager was having me come in at 0430 to prep for breakfast and then letting me clock in when she got there at 0630, I thought that was just how it was.


----------



## Xaios (May 28, 2021)

Rev2010 said:


> Hamsters are cute... until one bites you.


I've been bitten by a hamster, can confirm. The teeth on those suckers is no joke.

Also, it's not so much the taste of pineapple on pizza that bothers me as the texture. Cooked pineapple has this leather, almost skin-like texture that I just can't deal with. Raw pineapple is, of course, great.


----------



## VGK17 (May 28, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> I love pickles on pizza as well.



Ok now I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Manurack (May 28, 2021)

Wildebeest said:


> Spot on. This place is a cool kids club for the most part. You committed a modern no-no by being in proximity to a "conspiracy theory" and now a thread that would have normally just been locked has devolved into 13 pages of nothingness all of the sake of trying to make you feel bad.



Exactly. I started this thread about Oli Herbert, now _all that remains of this thread_ are pages and pages of bullshit thanks to Max. 

And to the guy who said his thread about Megadeth's Dave Ellefson being fired and had more musical depth to it, I agree because Max is being Max - acting as a Richard.


----------



## Wc707 (May 28, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> You ever try cui? basically hamsters (technically guinea pig). Not bad tbh.


Never. How do they prepare it and what spices they use?


----------



## Wc707 (May 28, 2021)

Xaios said:


> I've been bitten by a hamster, can confirm. The teeth on those suckers is no joke



I've been bitten by hamster, rats, macaws, cockatiels, dogs, cats, bunny's [believe it or not, they can be very territorial in a cage] monitors, turtles [never a tortoise]. I was a vet tech for 6 years. Some bites were through gloves, some my bare skin.


----------



## Wc707 (May 28, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Exactly. I started this thread about Oli Herbert, now _all that remains of this thread_ are pages and pages of bullshit thanks to Max.
> 
> And to the guy who said his thread about Megadeth's Dave Ellefson being fired and had more musical depth to it, I agree because Max is being Max - acting as a Richard.


Pretty sure he locked it because some guy posted how having relations with underage humans is okay. 

Gross


----------



## Manurack (May 28, 2021)

Xaios said:


> I've been bitten by a hamster, can confirm. The teeth on those suckers is no joke.
> 
> Also, it's not so much the taste of pineapple on pizza that bothers me as the texture. Cooked pineapple has this leather, almost skin-like texture that I just can't deal with. Raw pineapple is, of course, great.



Hey @Xaios since we're on the topic of pretty much anything and everything now with this thread, are you still living in Whitehorse, Yukon? 

I remember after I posted that I live near the Canada - USA border now, you said you're SSO's sole person to live in the highest part of North America lol I definitely miss the 24 of sun in the summer! Hope all is well, dude.


----------



## Manurack (May 28, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> Pretty sure he locked it because some guy posted how having relations with underage humans is okay.
> 
> Gross



That is true. I remember scrolling through it a few days ago and the pedophile user admitted to saying that.

Chris Hansen, his TV crew and the police should be knocking on his door any minute now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 28, 2021)

Wildebeest said:


> by being in proximity to a "conspiracy theory"



What a weird way to switch to the passive voice. 

I'm not a dick, I'm just in proximity to being a dick. 

See how weird that sounds? 



Wc707 said:


> Pretty sure he locked it because some guy posted how having relations with underage humans is okay.
> 
> Gross



Correct. 

Didn't think I'd have to explain that. 

It's very against ToS. 

But don't let little things like reality get in the way of impotent rage.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 28, 2021)

Wildebeest said:


> Spot on. This place is a cool kids club for the most part. You committed a modern no-no by being in proximity to a "conspiracy theory" and now a thread that would have normally just been locked has devolved into 13 pages of nothingness all of the sake of trying to make you feel bad.





Yeah I will agree with that. I've been on plenty of forums and most if not all have drawn the line at the name and shame, and banned people over derailing a thread. There's also a lot of OP bashing present in this place and it's not a look I like to be involved with and certainly not beneficial for a place that is otherwise a shining light for our community. Like we can all be so chill sometimes and have some great, productive discussion. I've made a fair amount of music and gear related decisions based off of advice I got here, but it can get into some childish stuff quick.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (May 28, 2021)

narad said:


> moderating is a lot less like restricting speech and a lot more like DMing (dungeon mastering/D&D).



I love your optimism. As if the 30-something dad-bod demographic of this thread that's presently debating pizza toppings and burger joints was ever going to confuse your initialism for "direct messaging"


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 28, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ay dates are awesome on pizza. Persians were putting dates on cooked flatbread as far back as the battle of thermopylae.
> 
> 
> Besides, the true crime is bananas or peas like the swedes put on pizza. Also selling a cut up strat with a 2x4 neck as ergonomic (strandberg is trash).
> ...



you don't even wanna know the tragedy of Chinese pizza.


----------



## possumkiller (May 28, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> Pretty sure he locked it because some guy posted how having relations with underage humans is okay.
> 
> Gross


Gross


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 28, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> you don't even wanna know the tragedy of Chinese pizza.



Ah come on, now you have to.


----------



## Wc707 (May 28, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What a weird way to switch to the passive voice.
> 
> I'm not a dick, I'm just in proximity to being a dick.
> 
> ...


Some people cant read between the lines.

Or read‍


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 28, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Exactly. I started this thread about Oli Herbert, now _all that remains of this thread_ are pages and pages of bullshit thanks to Max.
> 
> And to the guy who said his thread about Megadeth's Dave Ellefson being fired and had more musical depth to it, I agree because Max is being Max - acting as a Richard.



you mean that third that was 50 percent pedophilia 50 percent weird christian pearl-clutching.

that was a good thread.


----------



## Wc707 (May 28, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> you don't even wanna know the tragedy of Chinese pizza.


----------



## ElRay (May 28, 2021)

Manurack said:


> ... It seems odd that Oli died a week after signing his will, found in a pond just inches deep behind his house...


He was on the FOB (Friends of Bill) List and was killed by Sleepy Joe, Crooked Hillary and Dr. Fauci. He was part of the most successful, zero evidence discovered, voter fraud event in the history of the world, committed by the most incompetent, pizza shop owning, child molesters evah.

This is all truv. I know somebody that knows somebody that has access to the private MOD forum here and it was all discussed. Even Chris was involved and him selling SS.o was how they laundered the money.


----------



## Manurack (May 28, 2021)

Since this thread has turned to shit and on topics of food now, how do you guys BBQ your steak? 

I do medium rare, with Back Eddy's seasoning salt and BBQ sauce with a good old fashioned, Hank Hill approved propane BBQ I tell you hwat.


----------



## TedEH (May 28, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> in proximity to being a dick





MaxOfMetal said:


> impotent rage


I'm sure there's a joke here.



TheBolivianSniper said:


> a lot of OP bashing


99% of bashing that I see on this forum is usually the result of the OP dishing it out first. Don't want to get picked on? Don't call people dicks for no good reason.


----------



## Manurack (May 28, 2021)

And butane is a bastard gas.


----------



## TedEH (May 28, 2021)

Manurack said:


> how do you guys BBQ your steak?


When it comes to steak, anything but blue, but preferably trying to get as close to it as possible. Not quite "any good doctor could bring it back", but maybe the worlds best doctor could take a crack at it.


----------



## narad (May 28, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> I love your optimism. As if the 30-something dad-bod demographic of this thread that's presently debating pizza toppings and burger joints was ever going to confuse your initialism for "direct messaging"



Nah, with the sites this demographic visits, I assumed it's probably someone's pornhub category of interest too.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 28, 2021)

TedEH said:


> 99% of bashing that I see on this forum is usually the result of the OP dishing it out first. Don't want to get picked on? Don't call people dicks for no good reason.




I mean yeah but let the guy get what's coming for him and move on. This shitshow has been one of the most active threads that's been on here for a while and it's massive.

To be honest, I don't see anything wrong with what Max said, and I think he's a little abrasive, but I very much appreciate all his knowledge and he's helped me out a few times. I just think this thread is too far.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 28, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ah come on, now you have to.





Desert Pizza. Actually I really like desert pizza. But this is just umm. Ya it's cherries and cream.



Potato wedges..Because why not?


That sure is eel.




ayyy. who feels like pickles and meat bits




This abomination is shrimp, octopus, and LARGE CHUNKS OF FISH


also Chinese people don't like tomato sauce. SO NONE OF THESE SHITS HAS SAUCE.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 28, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> View attachment 94028
> 
> Desert Pizza. Actually I really like desert pizza. But this is just umm. Ya it's cherries and cream.
> 
> ...



Some of those actually sound.....good? Like there's potential.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 28, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> Never. How do they prepare it and what spices they use?


depends on the recipe but the way I had it was basically a dry rub of garlic, cumin, chili powder, then grilled and shredded into tacos.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 28, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Some of those actually sound.....good? Like there's potential.



there's no sauce hoss. it's a piece of bread with cheese and toppings.


----------



## StevenC (May 28, 2021)

Wildebeest said:


> Spot on. This place is a cool kids club for the most part. You committed a modern no-no by being in proximity to a "conspiracy theory" and now a thread that would have normally just been locked has devolved into 13 pages of nothingness all of the sake of trying to make you feel bad.


Is there a way to find out who is on this cool kids list?


----------



## possumkiller (May 28, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> View attachment 94028
> 
> 
> View attachment 94030
> That sure is eel.



When the moon hits your eye like a Chinese pizza pie, that's a Moray!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 28, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> there's no sauce hoss. it's a piece of bread with cheese and toppings.



Not even on the side?


----------



## Wc707 (May 28, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> depends on the recipe but the way I had it was basically a dry rub of garlic, cumin, chili powder, then grilled and shredded into tacos.


That combo sounds nice. Where is this dish from?


----------



## odibrom (May 28, 2021)

... The Italians have Nutella pizzas...


----------



## Wc707 (May 28, 2021)

odibrom said:


> ... The Italians have Nutella pizzas...


----------



## Xaios (May 28, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> Pretty sure he locked it because some guy posted how having relations with underage humans is okay.
> 
> Gross


Wait, since when was the singer of Trapt a member of SSO?


Manurack said:


> Hey @Xaios since we're on the topic of pretty much anything and everything now with this thread, are you still living in Whitehorse, Yukon?
> 
> I remember after I posted that I live near the Canada - USA border now, you said you're SSO's sole person to live in the highest part of North America lol I definitely miss the 24 of sun in the summer! Hope all is well, dude.


I am indeed. I actually went back to Kelowna (I grew up there) for a couple years to go back to school, but I've been back in Whitehorse for 3 years now.

IIRC, you moved to... Castlegar...? And then your wife at the time went insane? I hope you came out of that saga alright.


----------



## Mendez (May 28, 2021)

Not sure if I want tentacles on my pizza....


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 28, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> That combo sounds nice. Where is this dish from?


traditionally it's peruvian and served with potatoes/rice, not in tacos. The place I had it at was a central american fusion place. The owner said they shred it because most people are grossed out by what looks like a cooked rat in front of them, which is fair. 



Mendez said:


> Not sure if I want tentacles on my pizza....


squid (or octopus) pizza is great if you do it right.


----------



## StevenC (May 28, 2021)

You guys haven't lived until you've had Irish pizza.

Sliced tomato and cheese on a soda farl.

Lorcan gets it.


----------



## odibrom (May 28, 2021)

Nutella on pizzas... and some additional fruits and, obviously powder sugar. More ideas here: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=nutella+pizza&atb=v260-1&iax=images&ia=images


----------



## Rev2010 (May 28, 2021)

Manurack said:


> And butane is a bastard gas.



Hey now, I light my cigars with butane torch lighters! Don't you try to take away my butane! I know my first & third amendamunts rights! Don't tread on me.


----------



## jaxadam (May 28, 2021)

This thread is still going places… will it outpace the BRJ thread?


----------



## r33per (May 28, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Is there a way to find out who is on this cool kids list?


Yes, but because you had to ask you do not need to follow up with asking if your name is on it.


----------



## LostTheTone (May 28, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Also bc rich has one good shape, and it's the ironbird.



You shut your filthy mouth! 

The only good BC Rich shape is OBVIOUSLY the Warlock, fooking fight me!


----------



## Manurack (May 28, 2021)

Xaios said:


> Wait, since when was the singer of Trapt a member of SSO?
> 
> I am indeed. I actually went back to Kelowna (I grew up there) for a couple years to go back to school, but I've been back in Whitehorse for 3 years now.
> 
> IIRC, you moved to... Castlegar...? And then your wife at the time went insane? I hope you came out of that saga alright.



Kelowna is just a 3 hour drive away from Castlegar! Kelowna is a nice town, quite a few of my Castlegar friends moved to Kelowna and Penticton in the past few years.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 28, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> You shut your filthy mouth!
> 
> The only good BC Rich shape is OBVIOUSLY the Warlock, fooking fight me!



Warbeast > warlock


----------



## jaxadam (May 28, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Is there a way to find out who is on this cool kids list?



I’m not only the president, I’m also a client.


----------



## Manurack (May 28, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> You shut your filthy mouth!
> 
> The only good BC Rich shape is OBVIOUSLY the Warlock, fooking fight me!



The Mockingbird has a sweet Explorer/Kelly feel to it.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 28, 2021)

Mendez said:


> Not sure if I want tentacles on my pizza....



how chewy do you want your pizza. 

chewy
or super chewy


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 28, 2021)

Manurack said:


> The Mockingbird has a sweet Explorer/Kelly feel to it.
> 
> View attachment 94035



YEEEEAAAAHHHHH BUDDY


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 28, 2021)

Every time you claim the Ironbird is the only proper BC Rich Lil Wayne goes on stage and plays a solo. Think of the children!


----------



## Manurack (May 28, 2021)

Does anyone know what the original Thread title was? I am the OP and Max turned this into a stupid wankfest.


----------



## narad (May 28, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Does anyone know what the original Thread title was? I am the OP and Max turned this into a stupid wankfest.



"Thoughts on my Oli Herbert murder fan fiction?" IIRC


----------



## LostTheTone (May 28, 2021)

Manurack said:


> The Mockingbird has a sweet Explorer/Kelly feel to it.



If you want an explorer BUY AN EXPLORER. I did that, it made a man of me. I feel like James Hetfield every day. 

If you want a pointy guitar, you need a properly pointy guitar, not one with these filthy curves.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 28, 2021)

Alice Cooper's guitarist used a Mockingbird when his played in Wayne's World. That forever makes it the coolest BC Rich shape.


----------



## TedEH (May 28, 2021)

There are so many conversations going on - this is basically just the whole forum rolled into a mono-thread now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 28, 2021)

TedEH said:


> There are so many conversations going on - this is basically just the whole forum rolled into a mono-thread now.



Whats your favorite BC Rich shape, pizza topping, burger joint, BBQ spice, and conspiracy theory?


----------



## LostTheTone (May 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats your favorite BC Rich shape, pizza topping, burger joint, BBQ spice, and conspiracy theory?



Man you really have this speed dating thing down...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats your favorite BC Rich shape, pizza topping, burger joint, BBQ spice, and conspiracy theory?


Mockingbird, Mac and cheese, the restaurant I work at, local sauce I snagged in the strip district, sports leagues being rigged


----------



## chipchappy (May 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats your favorite BC Rich shape, pizza topping, burger joint, BBQ spice, and conspiracy theory?



also, don't ever forget that Periphery is a kinda small band that exists


----------



## TedEH (May 28, 2021)

None of them, cause they're all either gaudy or boring with nothing in between,
broccoli,
This local place named Chucks nearby since I've never heard of most of the places mentioned so far,
I don't bbq much so have no real opinion,
I'm still blown away that people actually believe that a bunch of rich people eat babies to stay young


----------



## TedEH (May 28, 2021)

I feel like we've all finally learned the true meaning of _just have fun with it_.


----------



## StevenC (May 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats your favorite BC Rich shape, pizza topping, burger joint, BBQ spice, and conspiracy theory?


Stealth, peppers, skip, skip, Stevie Wonder isn't blind


----------



## possumkiller (May 28, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I'm still blown away that people actually believe that a bunch of rich people eat babies to stay young


Honestly, after seeing how absolutely fucking moronic rich people and politicians are, I would not be surprised if they thought they could. I mean, there is a new GOP politician getting caught up in pedophile sex trafficking or child molestation cases almost daily now so I don't think it's that big of a stretch. After all, these people believe in an old ghost man in the sky so who knows wtf they are capable of.


----------



## LostTheTone (May 28, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Stealth, peppers, skip, skip, Stevie Wonder isn't blind



Urgh those are the worst takes of all time. Who the hell wants an explorer as drawn by a six year old? And who the hell asks for peppers? Peppers are what you get because the Big Meaty comes with them and it costs a dollar more to make changes so you leave them on.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 28, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Hey @Xaios you said you're SSO's sole person to live in the highest part of North America lol I definitely miss the 24 of sun in the summer! Hope all is well, dude.



I've got him beat by 4 degrees of latitude, but I spend a lot of the year lurking. Also there's little debating who's "highest" between us. 



Fred the Shred said:


> Look at these American capitalist pigdogs discussing all the degenerate food of proletariat exploitation. Disgraceful.
> 
> PS - I still love In'n'Out - one of the finest "hungover / still half smashed" remedies prior to a NAMM demo.



This is me. "Let's burn a bank. I'm hungry for McMuffins."



And since we're posting hot takes, my black bean burgers and vegan french onion soup are miles better than the "real" thing.


----------



## Wc707 (May 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats your favorite BC Rich shape, pizza topping, burger joint, BBQ spice, and conspiracy theory?


Shredzilla, pineapple, The Burger Local in Geneva, IL, honey, peoples knees


----------



## beerandbeards (May 28, 2021)

Rev2010 said:


> Hey now, I light my cigars with butane torch lighters! Don't you try to take away my butane! I know my first & third amendamunts rights! Don't tread on me.


 What cigars do you like? My go to are Fuentes. I like to hunt down Opus X. I know they’re overhyped but I think they’re amazing.


----------



## beerandbeards (May 28, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Mockingbird, Mac and cheese, the restaurant I work at, local sauce I snagged in the strip district, sports leagues being rigged


 Where dahntahn? Primantis and at? Chip chop ham?


----------



## LostTheTone (May 28, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> What cigars do you like? My go to are Fuentes. I like to hunt down Opus X. I know they’re overhyped but I think they’re amazing.



Romeo y Julietta Churchills are where it's at.


----------



## DudeManBrother (May 28, 2021)

All BC Rich shapes are ugly. 

(Seattle area response) I think Dick’s has the best fries, Red Mill has the best burgers, Philly’s has the only cheesesteak worth eating around here (Ishkabibbles is my favorite in Philly) and Brooklyn Bros (Mukilteo) for pizza. They don’t even allow pineapple in their pies, so you can trust them. For hotdogs: Any of the downtown carts that sell the cream cheese bagel dogs (with caramelized onion and jalapeños) is pure mouth magic. 

Fav ConTheo: currently probably that the Q anon conspiracy theory was actually a modern reboot of a conspiracy created by Bolshevik Cointel in the 1920’s called Operation Trust. It’s like a conspiracy inside a conspiracy. One theory is just too basic anymore.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats your favorite BC Rich shape, pizza topping, burger joint, BBQ spice, and conspiracy theory?



Shredzilla or Ironbird depending on my mood, anchovies and capers like a proper Putanesca just as Zod intended, McDonalds due to the sheer number of times it saved my ass on tour, homemade hot sauce an Argentinian couple made, the space race "hoax".


----------



## LostTheTone (May 28, 2021)

Fred the Shred said:


> Shredzilla or Ironbird depending on my mood, anchovies and capers like a proper Putanesca just as Zod intended, McDonalds due to the sheer number of times it saved my ass on tour, homemade hot sauce an Argentinian couple made, the space race "hoax".



I will allow your poor BC Rich taste because anchovies are the only correct answer for pizza toppings. I don't insist on the classics, they make everything taste better.


----------



## Demiurge (May 28, 2021)

My favorite music conspiracy theory is "Paul is dead". Germane to the original spirit of the thread, rock & roll is so full of deaths that get spun as mysterious/suspicious, people felt the need to make one up!


----------



## Manurack (May 28, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I've got him beat by 4 degrees of latitude, but I spend a lot of the year lurking. Also there's little debating who's "highest" between us.



Oh nice! Where you at? I'm originally from Nunavut.


----------



## NickS (May 28, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> All BC Rich shapes are ugly.
> 
> (Seattle area response) I think Dick’s has the best fries, Red Mill has the best burgers, Philly’s has the only cheesesteak worth eating around here (Ishkabibbles is my favorite in Philly) and Brooklyn Bros (Mukilteo) for pizza. They don’t even allow pineapple in their pies, so you can trust them. For hotdogs: Any of the downtown carts that sell the cream cheese bagel dogs (with caramelized onion and jalapeños) is pure mouth magic.
> 
> Fav ConTheo: currently probably that the Q anon conspiracy theory was actually a modern reboot of a conspiracy created by Bolshevik Cointel in the 1920’s called Operation Trust. It’s like a conspiracy inside a conspiracy. One theory is just too basic anymore.



Red Mill is probably my favorite burger, but a good ole Dicks cheeseburger (or Deluxe) is hard to beat too. And yes, the cream cheese Seattle dog (with onions and Sriracha) is also amazing!


----------



## Manurack (May 28, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> If you want an explorer BUY AN EXPLORER. I did that, it made a man of me. I feel like James Hetfield every day.
> 
> If you want a pointy guitar, you need a properly pointy guitar, not one with these filthy curves.



Had a 93' Gibson Explorer once, I didn't really care for it, so I sold it. I actually bought it because of James Hetfield lol but I love the exotic look of the Mockingbird.


----------



## John (May 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats your favorite BC Rich shape, pizza topping, burger joint, BBQ spice, and conspiracy theory?



-They made a handful of Explorer type guitars from way back, so I'll go with that.






-Mushrooms

-In N Out

-Honey

-Harambe was an inside job.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 28, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> What cigars do you like? My go to are Fuentes. I like to hunt down Opus X. I know they’re overhyped but I think they’re amazing.



Padron's are my top favorite. I prefer full bodied cigars and top favorite tobacco is Nicaraguan. My other favorites are Oliva Masterblends III, Alec Bradley Prensado, La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero, Torano Exodus, and some Rockey Patel's. I do like Fuentes as well.


----------



## TedEH (May 28, 2021)

John said:


> They made a handful of Explorer type guitars from way back, so I'll go with that.


I change my answer to this. Explorers are the best guitars.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (May 28, 2021)

What is even going on and why does this thread exist?


----------



## BenjaminW (May 28, 2021)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> What is even going on and why does this thread exist?


Originally it was supposed to be about Oli Herbert's cause of death, which Max said was nothing more than just conspiracy theories. But OP called Max a dick for it (which in my opinion doesn't really constitute dickish behavior) and it just descended into mass shitposting I guess.

The real question we should be asking ourselves is if Max is truly a dick, wouldn't he have closed this thread already and/or moved it to a different section of the forum?


----------



## ElRay (May 28, 2021)

TedEH said:


> MaxOfMetal said:
> 
> 
> > ... impotent rage.
> ...


How about a song lyric?


> *Neurotica
> by Rush*
> You just don't get it
> What it is, well, you're not really sure
> ...


----------



## LostTheTone (May 28, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Had a 93' Gibson Explorer once, I didn't really care for it, so I sold it. I actually bought it because of James Hetfield lol but I love the exotic look of the Mockingbird.



My explorer is also inspired by Hetfield, although weirdly almost by accident. It was custom built by someone (not me) and the body is hand built as best I can tell. Not any standard explorer shape I've ever been able to find, it's a bit curvier and slightly smaller than most. 

Anyway, built maybe 20ish years ago. I bought it off eBay maybe 15 years ago, so I never met the guy who built it, but he had vintage PAF pickups in there and didn't seem to realize he had made something that is a dead ringer for Hetfield's natural finish explorer that he is seen playing on S&M. Think I paid about £250 for it. I always meant to put EMGs in it, but I was always too broke, so it's been stuck with one Invader and a blank for ages.

Still, she's my baby and it's the only guitar I'm genuinely sentimental about.


----------



## ElRay (May 28, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> ... if Max is truly a dick, wouldn't he have closed this thread already and/or moved it to a different section of the forum?



These are not mutually exclusive. 

The real question is if Max has Arizona Election Ballots, TX BBQ and/or Asian Pizza Recipies written on bamboo or rice paper in his basement.


----------



## c7spheres (May 28, 2021)

Necky379 said:


> Tellin ya, two for 6$ Whoppers are an unbeatable deal. If it’s size you crave stack them on top of each other.



Burger King's conspiracy; 

The bacon cheesburger for $1.40 is a much better deal.
- Being the same size, how can a Whopper Jr. cost $3.50 if it only has a tomato slice, lettuce etc on it? They charge an extra $0.50 for a slice of cheese on it. 
- For $2.00 less you get the same burger with cheese and bacon but no lettuce or tomato. Since when does cheese and bacon cost less than a slice of tomoato, lettuce and mayo?
- There's no way the meat is better. It's all garbage. It's all emergency food when you really can't wait. 

Now all these places are getting those LCD display menus that cycle the pictures and no prices on most items too. The deals are found in the one's they only flash for a second every few menu rotation cycles. 



narad said:


> Nah, with the sites this demographic visits, I assumed it's probably someone's pornhub category of interest too.



What's PornHub? I'll have to check into that. 

* Edit.. I'm uh, busy. Something came up. I'll be back in a while : )




beerandbeards said:


> What cigars do you like? My go to are Fuentes. I like to hunt down Opus X. I know they’re overhyped but I think they’re amazing.


 To bad Nat Shermans closed down. Anyone know of a maduro wrapped cigarette out there in the U.S. ? I can't get my MCD's anymore and I'll probably just quit at this point. Everything else out here is garbage in comparison.


----------



## sirbuh (May 28, 2021)

what happened to the "i haz a serious" thread? had some serious things to serious there


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (May 28, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Oh nice! Where you at? I'm originally from Nunavut.



Hey! I've been wondering about the North Pole for a while, I've had my eyes set on a town called Resolute for a while now.. My idea (one of them) was to finish my studies and fuck off to the North Pole where no one will bother me. I know a couple languages but not French (which I know part of Canada speaks), do many people speak English or Russian? How's the job situation there, for someone with computer network admin or hospitality skills (hotels). Is there proper electricity if I wanted to set up a small studio for example? Maybe that far up north is a bit extreme for a complete foreigner but I would sure like to try living in one of those towns in the north for a while (for the experience at least)...


----------



## Mboogie7 (May 28, 2021)

How has nobody mentioned Hardee’s / Carl’s Jr. yet?


----------



## Manurack (May 28, 2021)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Hey! I've been wondering about the North Pole for a while, I've had my eyes set on a town called Resolute for a while now.. My idea (one of them) was to finish my studies and fuck off to the North Pole where no one will bother me. I know a couple languages but not French (which I know part of Canada speaks), do many people speak English or Russian? How's the job situation there, for someone with computer network admin or hospitality skills (hotels). Is there proper electricity if I wanted to set up a small studio for example? Maybe that far up north is a bit extreme for a complete foreigner but I would sure like to try living in one of those towns in the north for a while (for the experience at least)...



Resolute Bay, I've heard there's a lot of polar bears there. Most people speak English, a lot of Inuit speak mainly Inuktitut in the eastern Arctic. I grew up speaking Inuinnaqtun, the Copper Inuit dialect. 

You can get jobs with the Government of Nunavut if you're good with computers and also grocery stores. One of my best friends that I grew up with in Kugluktuk is living in Edmonton now and just signed on with the Northwest Company, he's going to manage the Northern convenience store in Pond Inlet soon. The electricity is good, all the small, isolated towns there run on diesel power generator plants that power each town. 

But also, the towns are very isolated with no highways around and the food is expensive as fuck. 

Best of luck!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (May 28, 2021)

Mboogie7 said:


> How has nobody mentioned Hardee’s / Carl’s Jr. yet?



I wanted too, but then I couldn't decide between that and Sonic.... so i stayed quiet.


----------



## bostjan (May 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats your favorite BC Rich shape, pizza topping, burger joint, BBQ spice, and conspiracy theory?



Mockingbird
Mushrooms
There was a cool burger joint in this tiny town in VT, but it shut down probably 5-6 years ago
Curry
My favourite conspiracy theory is that MaxOfMetal is a dick.


----------



## LostTheTone (May 28, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Mockingbird
> Mushrooms
> There was a cool burger joint in this tiny town in VT, but it shut down probably 5-6 years ago
> Curry
> My favourite conspiracy theory is that MaxOfMetal is a dick.



I am noticing that people who like terrible Mockingbirds also have appalling taste in pizza toppings.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 28, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> I am noticing that people who like terrible Mockingbirds also have appalling taste in pizza toppings.



Mac and cheese with bacon on pizza is just about the best thing you can do with your clothes on so


----------



## LostTheTone (May 28, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Mac and cheese with bacon on pizza is just about the best thing you can do with your clothes on so



Mac and cheese with bacon is a spectacular foodstuff (although sadly not keto so I can't eat it until I cease being a fat fuck) but putting that on a pizza is a great way to ruin the pizza and the Mac and cheese.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 28, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> Mac and cheese with bacon is a spectacular foodstuff (although sadly not keto so I can't eat it until I cease being a fat fuck) but putting that on a pizza is a great way to ruin the pizza and the Mac and cheese.



it's kind of my once a year I wanna stop caring about my health sorta thing but if you've got a particular pizza built around it it's glorious. I will agree that just dumping it on shit sucks, unless it's a good pulled pork sandwich. That's the one food I very much miss. 


Fuck I shouldn't be on here when I'm hungry


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2021)

For the ultimate in bougé meals, I like to add some lobster in with my 4-cheese mac and cheese; shit is the epitome of bomb.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 28, 2021)

I like yellow mustard on some things and I like White Castle... There, I said it.


----------



## Xaios (May 28, 2021)

So... anyone else disc golf these days?


----------



## Mboogie7 (May 28, 2021)

Xaios said:


> So... anyone else disc golf these days?



haven’t gotten out yet this year, but yeah. I dabble from time to time


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 28, 2021)

Me trying to keep up with this thread:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 28, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Me trying to keep up with this thread:


I came back after doing a shit ton of stuff around the house for six hours, only to find like 8 new pages. Jesus.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 28, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> Where dahntahn? Primantis and at? Chip chop ham?



nah we in Shadyside, lil place on walnut


----------



## TedEH (May 28, 2021)

What's a disc golf?


----------



## Xaios (May 28, 2021)

TedEH said:


> What's a disc golf?


A golf, but with disc.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 28, 2021)

Jack in the Crack is the only true answer for 2am cravings.



Mboogie7 said:


> How has nobody mentioned Hardee’s / Carl’s Jr. yet?



Because the topic of diarrhea hadn't come up?


----------



## spudmunkey (May 28, 2021)

Mboogie7 said:


> How has nobody mentioned Hardee’s / Carl’s Jr. yet?


'member when they had fried chicken years ago? I did genuinely liked it better than KFC, at the time. 

Now, if I find myself there, it's just because it's on my route. If I end up there, I appreciate that their jalapeno poppers have cheddar and not just cream cheese like Jack in the Box. I usually end up getting the zucchini slices because I think I remember liking them and it's something different, but then am always disappointed. None of my local locations ever started the "hand made in-house" breakfast biscuits, so that's a bummer. But if I'm getting a fast food burger, I'm going to Wendy's or the Sourdough Jack from JITB. If I'm getting chicken sandwiches, I'm going elsewhere. If I'm fast food getting chicken strips...then maybe I'd pick Carl's.

*prepares for flying tomatoes* I used to actually enjoy Arby's (at least certain things), but fuck, man...they got SOOO expensive. Now the closest one to me is almost 30 miles away.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 28, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I like yellow mustard on some things and I like White Castle... There, I said it.


 yellow mustard > ketchup


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 28, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Jack in the Crack is the only true answer for


There is something very wrong with Jack in the box food. Shakes are good tho.


----------



## bostjan (May 28, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> I am noticing that people who like terrible Mockingbirds also have appalling taste in pizza toppings.


I deem that post slightly dickish


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 28, 2021)

Mboogie7 said:


> How has nobody mentioned Hardee’s / Carl’s Jr. yet?



Back when I toured US around 2012-2013 my old band loved going to Carl's Jr and my bassist got all of us to fill the surveys telling them to bring Carl's Jr to Australia at every restaurant we went to acoss America. It took a few years but Carl's Jr stared showing up here.

Now I'd imagine our contributions are extremely minuscule in retrospect but I'd still like to think we helped with the push. I regret nothing.


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Me trying to keep up with this thread:



Replace "kid" with "thread" and this is how I look


----------



## Ralyks (May 28, 2021)

Ok, last time I checked this thread, it was about Oli from All That Remains, Max being called a dick, and it was two pages.
The fuck happened in that time?!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 28, 2021)

Ralyks said:


> Ok, last time I checked this thread, it was about Oli from All That Remains, Max being called a dick, and it was two pages.
> The fuck happened in that time?!


Everyone got hungry.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 28, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> There is something very wrong with Jack in the box food. Shakes are good tho.


jack in the box bare qualifies as food. shit is barely one step above an mre imo


----------



## jaxadam (May 28, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> jack in the box bare qualifies as food. shit is barely one step above an mre imo



I don't know man, I've had some bomb ass mre's.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 28, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> I don't know man, I've had some bomb ass mre's.


ehh I don't know if I 'd go that far. MREs are hit or miss, but definitely less than they used to be even a few years ago, with some being pretty solid.
Jalapeno Burger, chili mac, basically all of the pastas and the southwest/breakfast stuff is all solid. I love the chili mac and the southwest stuff. I'd kill for ranger bars. 

Brisket, pizza, Chicken with feta, asian beef strips, veggie omelette are basically inedible.


----------



## jaxadam (May 28, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ehh I don't know if I 'd go that far. MREs are hit or miss, but definitely less than they used to be even a few years ago, with some being pretty solid.
> Jalapeno Burger, chili mac, basically all of the pastas and the southwest/breakfast stuff is all solid. I love the chili mac and the southwest stuff. I'd kill for ranger bars.
> 
> Brisket, pizza, Chicken with feta, asian beef strips, veggie omelette are basically inedible.



Chicken fajita was where it's at, but those damn crackers...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 28, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Chicken fajita was where it's at, but those damn crackers...


the cracker challenge was a challenge for a reason lol 

but yeah most of the chicken based ones are good. I liked the buffalo chicken a lot


----------



## Xaios (May 28, 2021)

Ralyks said:


> The fuck happened in that time?!


Read your signature, and you'll realize that Hunter Thompson was really talking about SSO.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 28, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Now I'd imagine our contributions are extremely minuscule in retrospect but I'd still like to think we helped with the push. I regret nothing.



Back when I used to work retail, I worked for a company for 9 years. Every time someone didn't want to give their own zip code for a transaction, I memorized a Honolulu, HI zip code, and entered that for every transaction like that. They said they used that data to make sure they had stores where people lived who shopped there, and I thought if they EVER were going to open a Hawaii store, they would _of course_ send the person who's helped the most customers from there...right? yeah, that never happened.


----------



## vilk (May 29, 2021)

Tuna
Corn
Mayo
Pizza
Tuna corn mayonnaise pizza

I first had it at the _Shakey's _in Kyoto. Yes, you read that correctly. They have (or at least had, it better still be there...) a Shakey's (the last Shakey's on Earth?) in the ancient capitol of Japan. It's not the best pizza (though it is all you can eat (and drink (beer!!))), but I've since started making tuna corn mayo pizza at home for maximum deliciousness.

Another pizza related unpop-op: I'm from Chicago, I love a big fat pie... But NY style is better. I mean come on, who are we kidding?

Asking me to choose a favorite burger joint is like asking me to choose a favorite subgenre of metal: am I stoned, angry, depressed, or nostalgic? Because the answer is McD, BK (it's next to the post office), Schoops (it's similar to Culver's), Redamaks, in that order.


BC Rich is whatever and all but Warlocks have the worst balance of any guitar shape I've ever played.


----------



## LostTheTone (May 29, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I deem that post slightly dickish



It's only dickish if it's not true


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 29, 2021)

vilk said:


> Tuna
> Corn
> Mayo
> Pizza
> ...



New York is better if you just want a slice of pizza....

but I looove deep dish. that's like an entire meal.


----------



## vilk (May 29, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> New York is better if you just want a slice of pizza....
> 
> but I looove deep dish. that's like an entire meal.


Honestly, it's a pie. Not figuratively, as slang, but a freaking flour based pie shaped crust filled with cheese. Since I'm not into sweets that much, I'd take a Chicago style deep dish over some bullshit fruit sugar pie any day of the week... But at the end of that week, it wasn't really pizza, was it... What I'm about to write is some peak American fat-assery, but in total honestly do have the memory of having eaten Chicago deep dish pizza and then moments later felt "man I could go for some actual pizza."


----------



## TedEH (May 29, 2021)

I have been inspired by all the burger talk and got a big ol greasy burger from the place across the street. It was the right decision. Maybe it works like those Snickers commercials: we're not dickish, we're just peckish.


----------



## Randy (May 29, 2021)

vilk said:


> Honestly, it's a pie. Not figuratively, as slang, but a freaking flour based pie shaped crust filled with cheese. Since I'm not into sweets that much, I'd take a Chicago style deep dish over some bullshit fruit sugar pie any day of the week... But at the end of that week, it wasn't really pizza, was it... What I'm about to write is some peak American fat-assery, but in total honestly do have the memory of having eaten Chicago deep dish pizza and then moments later felt "man I could go for some actual pizza."



Yeah deep dish and a NY style pizza are two wildly different things. Chicago is like a casserole with pizza crust as a dish, a NY style pizza is really supposed to be three layers combined into one sheet, one bite.


----------



## jaxadam (May 29, 2021)

Burgers and steaks are the one thing I have a hard time getting out, because I just prefer the way I cook them.

There is a pizza place down the road that makes the best deep dish I have ever had. I can only have one “slice” or whatever it is. Since I’m only allowed to eat pizza twice a year I’ll be damned if I’m fucking it up with pineapple.


----------



## Wc707 (May 29, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Burgers and steaks are the one thing I have a hard time getting out, because I just prefer the way I cook them.
> 
> There is a pizza place down the road that makes the best deep dish I have ever had. I can only have one “slice” or whatever it is. Since I’m only allowed to eat pizza twice a year I’ll be damned if I’m fucking it up with pineapple.


Twice a year? Man you really gotta make it count


----------



## gunshow86de (May 29, 2021)

This thread could use some Saturday morning cartoons...


----------



## LostTheTone (May 29, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Burgers and steaks are the one thing I have a hard time getting out, because I just prefer the way I cook them.



I would definitely take my cooking over any chain-restaurant. Not because they can't cook. But because they all come out of a freezer, supplied by a big company and they have a set recipe which is fine, but it's not the same as making it yourself.

Burgers I like to decide what goes in; put in some jalapenos or whatever if I'm feeling spicy. Steaks, I like to pick one out and make my own sides.

Now a swanky restaurant is something else, but that's basically because you have some dude who knows about meat picking it out for you at the supplier.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 29, 2021)

My local Whole Foods in New York used to have a burger bar. actually preferred it to shake shack.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 29, 2021)

I'm from Southern Ontario, so top fast food burgers are A&W, but fuck are they pricey. Quality is way better than McDonald's or BK. There's a few small local spots that do them right and don't try to turn it into a skyscraper.


----------



## DudeManBrother (May 29, 2021)

Dairy Queen burgers are probably the best of the major chain restaurants.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 29, 2021)

Used to cruise thru the A&W in Akron Ohio for great burgers... long time ago. 

Homemade burgers aren't always best but I'll take them over any restaurant or FF place if they're done really well.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 29, 2021)

I've only tried a burger from DQ once and thought it was awful. I also know that A&W in Canada is a separate corporation and could be different than what's in the US. Some coworkers in Michigan say that A&W there is terrible. 

Fries I find vary so much from location to location even in the same chain. The one Arby's by my house never changes the oil in their deep fryers and they ruin the curly fries.


----------



## Necky379 (May 29, 2021)

You know who has a delicious, no frills hamburger? Friendly’s. I consider that the standard really. They’re very good.


----------



## p0ke (May 29, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Used to cruise thru the A&W in Akron Ohio for great burgers... long time ago.
> 
> Homemade burgers aren't always best but I'll take them over any restaurant or FF place if they're done really well.



I made chicken burgers in the grill the other day, they turned out really good. I had bought some chicken fillets in garlic and thyme oil, so then I figured why not put them in buns together with some bacon and cheese. Very good and very quick!


----------



## beerandbeards (May 29, 2021)

Necky379 said:


> You know who has a delicious, no frills hamburger? Friendly’s. I consider that the standard really. They’re very good.



theyre going away here in CT


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 29, 2021)

Was kinda surprised that Rax hasn't been mentioned but I guess it's an Ohio thing and there's not many of em still around now. That was where I tried curly-fries for the first time and holy shit they were wonderful. Their roast beef sandwiches on corn-meal rolls were delicious too. 



BlackMastodon said:


> I've only tried a burger from DQ once and thought it was awful.
> 
> Fries I find vary so much from location to location even in the same chain. The one Arby's by my house never changes the oil in their deep fryers and they ruin the curly fries.



Same regarding Dairy Queen, at least the DQ local to me... pretty bad although not as horrid as our local Burger King. And I used to really like BK back in the day... used to get a Whopper w/ double cheese, then stack onion rings on top... was killer. 




Necky379 said:


> You know who has a delicious, no frills hamburger? Friendly’s. I consider that the standard really. They’re very good.



Damn, dude.. I haven't heard that name in forever. Friendly's was great... Their sandwiches, burgers, and especially their shakes. Was always super busy whenever I went. 



p0ke said:


> I made chicken burgers in the grill the other day, they turned out really good. I had bought some chicken fillets in garlic and thyme oil, so then I figured why not put them in buns together with some bacon and cheese. Very good and very quick!



That sounds delicious.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 29, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> I've only tried a burger from DQ once and thought it was awful. I also know that A&W in Canada is a separate corporation and could be different than what's in the US. Some coworkers in Michigan say that A&W there is terrible.
> 
> Fries I find vary so much from location to location even in the same chain. The one Arby's by my house never changes the oil in their deep fryers and they ruin the curly fries.



Yeah, Arby's often smells like old oil. Like... the air feels greasy.

IMO, the only thing worth getting at A&W in the US is the corn dog nuggets, and the fried cheese curds. Fries, burgers and hot dogs all suck.


----------



## Hollowway (May 29, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Since I’m only allowed to eat pizza twice a year I’ll be damned if I’m fucking it up with pineapple.


Why is that? High cholesterol or something like that?


----------



## spudmunkey (May 29, 2021)

vilk said:


> Tuna
> Corn
> Mayo
> Pizza
> Tuna corn mayonnaise pizza



I could be wrong, but I *think* tuna, mayo and corn is a reasonably common baked potato topping in the UK. At least tuna is, I may be misremembwring the corn and mayo.

In Germany in 1996, McDonald's was promoting an "All American Days" menu to celebrate the Atlanta Olympic games. One of the LTO entres was pizza with corn on it.


----------



## LostTheTone (May 29, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> I could be wrong, but I *think* tuna, mayo and corn is a reasonably common baked potato topping in the UK. At least tuna is, I may be misremembwring the corn and mayo.



You are correct.

Tuna and sweetcorn (mayo just added to get them to stick together) is a common baked potato topping and sandwich filler. Can't say exactly why we have it, but probably because a work/school kitchen can make a big batch for cheap, and the ingredients all come in shelf stable cans.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 29, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> Twice a year? Man you really gotta make it count



Is that cat in your avatar trained to use the shitter? Might consider a cat if its reasonable.


----------



## technomancer (May 29, 2021)

p0ke said:


> I made chicken burgers in the grill the other day, they turned out really good. I had bought some chicken fillets in garlic and thyme oil, so then I figured why not put them in buns together with some bacon and cheese. Very good and very quick!



That sounds good, but it's a chicken sandwich not a burger


----------



## Wc707 (May 29, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is that cat in your avatar trained to use the shitter? Might consider a cat if its reasonable.


No shes not toilet trained. Just caught her drinking out the toilet one day haha. Sorry, I hear it's pretty easy to do [I work as a vet tech for 6ish years and people have told me they learn fast when young].


----------



## jaxadam (May 29, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> No shes not toilet trained. Just caught her drinking out the toilet one day haha. Sorry, I hear it's pretty easy to do [I work as a vet tech for 6ish years and people have told me they learn fast when young].



You know what they say…. If you can’t get into Vet school, go to med school!


----------



## Necky379 (May 29, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> theyre going away here in CT



Ugh, say it ain’t so. I hope that’s not nationwide, maybe they’ll come back. I just googled locations, the one near the old folks in Southbury is permanently closed, I figured that’d outlast me. Shame.


----------



## DudeManBrother (May 29, 2021)

Corn cob coated in Mayo, covered in cotija cheese and chili powder is one of the worlds most underrated delights.


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 29, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> Corn cob coated in Mayo, covered in cotija cheese and chili powder is one of the worlds most underrated delights.


I have yet to try that but would very much like to.

Neither here nor there, but if I’m desperate I’ll throw mayo, kimchi, and furikake on a hotdog for kicks (have yet to try a full-on Japadog either).


----------



## NickS (May 29, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> Corn cob coated in Mayo, covered in cotija cheese and chili powder is one of the worlds most underrated delights.



Lime juice/fresh lime is a must with that too....


----------



## NoodleFace (May 29, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> I think at this point there's now 3 of us that have worked at Burger King. I worked there back in 1994 and loved it, but they sent me home early every night for acting too wild. I have so many stories...
> 
> Just let me know, and we can change the title of this thread to jaxadam's Burger King Work Stories Extravaganza.


I must've worked there somewhere around... Hmmm.... 1998? We just had a real dick for a manager. 

Funny thing, when I quit I cited him specifically as the reason. I had balls I guess. They told me I should stay as he'd be leaving soon. Went to that burger king recently and that cocksucker is still there. 

Fuck you Tom


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 29, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> Corn cob coated in Mayo, covered in cotija cheese and chili powder is one of the worlds most underrated delights.


Elote carts all over this town. I need to get some of that.


----------



## DudeManBrother (May 29, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> I have yet to try that but would very much like to.
> 
> Neither here nor there, but if I’m desperate I’ll throw mayo, kimchi, and furikake on a hotdog for kicks (have yet to try a full-on Japadog either).


Kimchi is another gem. I usually just eat it with steamed rice but kimchi soup is awesome too.


----------



## Avedas (May 29, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> I've only tried a burger from DQ once and thought it was awful. I also know that A&W in Canada is a separate corporation and could be different than what's in the US. Some coworkers in Michigan say that A&W there is terrible.


A&W Canada is so much better than in the US. We have American A&W in Okinawa as well which was such a disappointment.


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 29, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> Kimchi is another gem. I usually just eat it with steamed rice but kimchi soup is awesome too.


It (kimchi, along with furikake again) is a quick way to make instant ramen a bit more edible too, sometimes with a dash of sriracha.


----------



## DudeManBrother (May 29, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> It (kimchi, along with furikake again) is a quick way to make instant ramen a bit more edible too, sometimes with a dash of sriracha.


If by _dash _you mean 1/4 of the bottle: then heck yes!


----------



## works0fheart (May 29, 2021)

I can't keep up with this page, but in regards to the deep dish/NY style pizza thing. I really like Chicago deep dish. It's freaking delicious but it's pretty much not a pizza. It's literally a pie/calzone pretty much, just with pizza toppings. NY style pizza I can't stand though. Paper thin, greasy as hell, and not enough sauce. I just don't get it. It tastes cheap to me. So if I had to choose between the two, I'd go for the Chicago style, but at the end of the day neither are really what I want when I think to get pizza.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 30, 2021)

just had a burger that smokes the fuck out of anything I've had in pretty much ever, rare beef, pimento cheese, fried green tomatoes, spicy maple spread, and pickled red onion 

I only ate it bc I know damn well if I do I won't have to eat as much tomorrow and can get away with cereal for breakfast and salad for combined lunch/dinner before work, it's been saving me a shit ton of cooking and cleaning time and money bc working nights makes finding time for music a lil harder


----------



## DudeManBrother (May 30, 2021)

We have another Seattle area burger place that’s pretty damn high end. It’s called Lunchbox Lab and their basic burger is Kobe beef. They make a cool Bahn Mi inspired burger made from duck and pork, and they also do Bison and lamb. It’s like $30 for a burger, tots, and shake though.


----------



## fantom (May 30, 2021)

Manurack said:


> @MaxOfMetal thanks for turning this into a big shit show.



TL;DR Accept you are in the wrong here.

I don't know either of you. I only read like 4 pages. I am pretty sure your initial reaction is what turned this into a shitshow. Ya Max changing the title didn't help, but you calling him a dick over and over was unwarranted and instigated. Honestly, he should have just banned you.

We all hear your opinion loud and clear. Unless you know the guitar player and either witnessed him die or his widow doing shady things, you are spreading conspiracy. How can you expect no pushback? You got called out. Your best move was to put on your man pants and move on. Or you could have had a conversation that didn't involve attacking someone over and over.

The sad part is you repeatedly derailed the thread from honoring this guitar player by not dropping your own ego.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 30, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> We have another Seattle area burger place that’s pretty damn high end. It’s called Lunchbox Lab and their basic burger is Kobe beef. They make a cool Bahn Mi inspired burger made from duck and pork, and they also do Bison and lamb. It’s like $30 for a burger, tots, and shake though.


There was this good, random place I'd never heard of in Tri Cities (I think) that I liked a lot. It wasn't $30, but it was damn sure good. I can't even remember the name.


----------



## DudeManBrother (May 30, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> There was this good, random place I'd never heard of in Tri Cities (I think) that I liked a lot. It wasn't $30, but it was damn sure good. I can't even remember the name.


Maybe Foodies? I have heard that’s a good burger place, when playing shows over there in the past.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 30, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> Maybe Foodies? I have heard that’s a good burger place, when playing shows over there in the past.


I'm not sure, honestly. I think it had a yellow sign.


----------



## LostTheTone (May 30, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm not sure, honestly. I think it had a yellow sign.



Probably not a review they'll put up in the window.


----------



## technomancer (May 30, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> I can't keep up with this page, but in regards to the deep dish/NY style pizza thing. I really like Chicago deep dish. It's freaking delicious but it's pretty much not a pizza. It's literally a pie/calzone pretty much, just with pizza toppings. NY style pizza I can't stand though. Paper thin, greasy as hell, and not enough sauce. I just don't get it. It tastes cheap to me. So if I had to choose between the two, I'd go for the Chicago style, but at the end of the day neither are really what I want when I think to get pizza.



NY pizza is a bad knockoff of actual Neapolitan pizza which has a thin light crust, fresh crushed tomatoes and basil and fresh mozzarella and is absolutely amazing. We had a place here that actually made the real thing for a few years, but sadly the guy closed down his shop to open a school teaching how to make it.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (May 30, 2021)

Thin crust pizza is nothing more than a big cracker.

Deep dish is true pizza lol


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 30, 2021)

technomancer said:


> NY pizza is a bad knockoff of actual Neapolitan pizza which has a thin light crust, fresh crushed tomatoes and basil and fresh mozzarella and is absolutely amazing. We had a place here that actually made the real thing for a few years, but sadly the guy closed down his shop to open a school teaching how to make it.



i have had this, guy who ran the joint went to Naples, IIRC, to learn it. Sadly he closed the store by me during Covid. Great stuff. Fermented dough, etc.


----------



## technomancer (May 30, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> i have had this, guy who ran the joint went to Naples, IIRC, to learn it. Sadly he closed the store by me during Covid. Great stuff. Fermented dough, etc.



Yeah the guy here was actually from Naples and brought a HUGE wood-fired oven over with him... they actually had to remove the entire front of the store to move it in then rebuilt it afterwards.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 30, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Thin crust pizza is nothing more than a big cracker.
> 
> Deep dish is true pizza lol


Hard disagree. Thin crust is great when done in a wood fire/stone oven. 

Deep dish is a pile of dough with sauce and cheese on it that Chicagoans (?) will fight over that it's the superior pie. 

Back to pizza toppings, Greek style is my preference. Tomato, feta , olives, spinach, red onions. Fuck yeah.


----------



## p0ke (May 30, 2021)

technomancer said:


> That sounds good, but it's a chicken sandwich not a burger



Whatever you say  Over here anything that includes a burger bun is a burger.


----------



## LostTheTone (May 30, 2021)

p0ke said:


> Whatever you say  Over here anything that includes a burger bun is a burger.



I suspect this is a weird vocabulary thing... Over here a "sandwich" would only ever mean something constructed from two actual slices of bread from a load. We would never have called a "submarine sandwich" a sandwich until Subway showed up here; we would always have called it a "roll" (cuz it's made on a bread roll). So, a bacon roll is distinct from a bacon sandwich. 

The burger bun doesn't not alone make for a burger, IMHO, but we would never call something in a bun a sandwich.


----------



## works0fheart (May 30, 2021)

p0ke said:


> Whatever you say  Over here anything that includes a burger bun is a burger.



I too hear this same thing a lot, but really when I say I want a burger I'm referring to the meat. Otherwise, if I want a chicken sandwich, I call it just that. To each their own. Tomayto, tomahto.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 30, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Hard disagree. Thin crust is great when done in a wood fire/stone oven.
> 
> Deep dish is a pile of dough with sauce and cheese on it that Chicagoans (?) will fight over that it's the superior pie.
> 
> Back to pizza toppings, Greek style is my preference. Tomato, feta , olives, spinach, red onions. Fuck yeah.


nobody actually from illinois/the midwest is going to choose deep dish over thin cracker crust. Plus Detroit style>>>>>NY or Chicago pizza


----------



## BeyonThe7thSeal (May 30, 2021)

I’m from the Quad Cities in Illinois/Iowa and there’s a style of pizza from here no one has mentioned where the cheese is on top of all the toppings and the crust is super thin and everything usually just falls off, basically I think it’s ok but will take Chicago deep dish over others.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 30, 2021)

BeyonThe7thSeal said:


> I’m from the Quad Cities in Illinois/Iowa and there’s a style of pizza from here no one has mentioned where the cheese is on top of all the toppings and the crust is super thin and everything usually just falls off, basically I think it’s ok but will take Chicago deep dish over others.



Are you referring to the "real" Chicago style pizza, the sort of "bar style" thin crust?


----------



## Gmork (May 30, 2021)

.... What a weird thread lolol.
Personally ive always found max to be super helpful when ive had any site issues and has always had great comments etc for the 5 years or so ive been here. Nothin but a stand up feller!
I dont get it lol.


----------



## Gmork (May 30, 2021)

Im only on page 10 of this thread, LOTS of fast food talk.. i just wanna say that Arbys hand down is the best! Their little roastbeef sandwiches with nothing but a bun and meat is god like. Im crushed as there are no arbys on the island i live on and in other parts of Canada they seem to be dwindling..... Sigh


----------



## thebeesknees22 (May 30, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> nobody actually from illinois/the midwest is going to choose deep dish over thin cracker crust. Plus Detroit style>>>>>NY or Chicago pizza



duuude....dude.. Midwesterners will totally choose deep dish over some tiny thin crust pizza. Have you seen the size of people in there? haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 30, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> duuude....dude.. Midwesterners will totally choose deep dish over some tiny thin crust pizza. Have you seen the size of people in there? haha


I'm literally from the midwest and nobody except tourists in chicago eat deep dish. Thin crust or more of a neapolitan/ny crust are far more prevalent ime.


----------



## jaxadam (May 30, 2021)

Gmork said:


> for the 5 years or so ive been here.



7.1561 yrs


----------



## thebeesknees22 (May 30, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm literally from the midwest and nobody except tourists in chicago eat deep dish. Thin crust or more of a neapolitan/ny crust are far more prevalent ime.



You must be from that northern Midwest. Come down to Missourah! lol

...and don't you dare call it the South. it's not the south lol


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 30, 2021)

Everybody that hates on deep dish usually is thinking of a stuffed pizza. A regular deep dish ala Lou Mal's is less stupidly proportioned.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (May 30, 2021)

Actually... don't go to Missourah. People are mean there....and kinda crazy.


----------



## BeyonThe7thSeal (May 30, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> Are you referring to the "real" Chicago style pizza, the sort of "bar style" thin crust?


Definitely deep dish, I’m not too into thin crust pizza. Pizza is pizza, usually, but IMO deep dish is superior.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 30, 2021)

if a pizza is good... like if the sauce, veggies, and meat are fresh, it has the perfect blend of herbs and seasonings, and the crust tastes good, I couldn't care less if it's deep dish, stuffed, paper thin, "traditional"... whatever. Imma eat it. I'll even ignore going skimpy on the cheese as long as the whole thing tastes good and fresh.


----------



## jaxadam (May 30, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Yeah the guy here was actually from Naples and brought a HUGE wood-fired oven over with him... they actually had to remove the entire front of the store to move it in then rebuilt it afterwards.



That's how these guys do it. I never even really knew Neapolitan pizza was a thing... Apparently you either love it or hate it. I find this place and everything they make amazing, but the only thing is it just doesn't seem to hold up very well at all for take-out. 

https://www.vpizza.com/history


----------



## technomancer (May 30, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> That's how these guys do it. I never even really knew Neapolitan pizza was a thing... Apparently you either love it or hate it. I find this place and everything they make amazing, but the only thing is it just doesn't seem to hold up very well at all for take-out.
> 
> https://www.vpizza.com/history



Yep that's the one downside... it really doesn't work for takeout.


----------



## groverj3 (May 30, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> nobody actually from illinois/the midwest is going to choose deep dish over thin cracker crust. Plus Detroit style>>>>>NY or Chicago pizza


Detroit style is the best pizza and it is a scientific fact.


----------



## groverj3 (May 30, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm literally from the midwest and nobody except tourists in chicago eat deep dish. Thin crust or more of a neapolitan/ny crust are far more prevalent ime.


For real. It's the sort of thing you get when your friend has never been to Chicago and you force them to ride the L for 45 minutes from O'hare to get a generic dinner at Giodano's while hiding from the -20F wind chill. That's literally the only time you get it. When you want to get someone sick, after freezing their ass off. That's the Real Chicago Tourist Experience (TM). Follow it up with touching The Bean and drunk/stoned wandering around the Field Museum.

Bam.

Actually, that doesn't sound half bad...


----------



## spudmunkey (May 30, 2021)

Here in SF we have "Tony" of Tony's pizza and Capo's. Capo's is my favorite pizza, but Tony's has a bigger variety. Their menu is broken up by how the pizza is cooked. Coal-fired, wood fired, 550F gas, 500F gas, 700F electric,, and the different styles that cook that way.

Capo's has a "Quattro forni" where the crust/pizza is cooked 4 different ways through the process of making the pizza. One of those steps is deep-frying. They only make 20 a day because the crust needs so much time to proof. The pizza looks like it's 80% bread, but it's SO fluffy, crispy in the outside..like a not-sweet doughnut. So damn good...


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 30, 2021)

i never thought Tony's was all that great. Square Pie Guys, though...


----------



## MFB (May 30, 2021)

Careful now, you praise Capos crust too much praise and it might catch Rev2010's singer's attention and he'll tell you crusts are lame and no real pizza place keeps the crust on anymore since it degrades the quality of the slice.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 31, 2021)

vilk said:


> Honestly, it's a pie. Not figuratively, as slang, but a freaking flour based pie shaped crust filled with cheese. Since I'm not into sweets that much, I'd take a Chicago style deep dish over some bullshit fruit sugar pie any day of the week... But at the end of that week, it wasn't really pizza, was it... What I'm about to write is some peak American fat-assery, but in total honestly do have the memory of having eaten Chicago deep dish pizza and then moments later felt "man I could go for some actual pizza."



I agree with this.

On that topic. Why not more meat pies.

Shephard's pie. Chicken Pot pie. 

I think there should be more meat filled pastries. 

Also I'd kill for a Boston's Market right now.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 31, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> i never thought Tony's was all that great. Square Pie Guys, though...


I've not been thrilled with Tony's, except for the neopolotain style (of it's what you want). Capo's is my fave. The 'stuffed' is where it's at.

Havent had Square Pie Guys, but Pizza Squared near 888 Brannan has a caramelized onion pizza...so damn good. Slices on Townsend has a brisket and sausage/peppers that's pretty good, and a few with broccolini and "cuppy" pepperoni.



diagrammatiks said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> On that topic. Why not more meat pies.
> 
> ...



There's a few empananda places around, but so damn expensive.


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 31, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> Havent had Square Pie Guys, but Pizza Squared near 888 Brannan has a caramelized onion pizza...so damn good. Slices on Townsend has a brisket and sausage/peppers that's pretty good, and a few with broccolini and "cuppy" pepperoni.


back when they were still operating out of Vinyl on diviz, they had one with broccoli and drizzled with honey that made me a true believer.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 31, 2021)

At one point in my life, a warmed up frozen Tombstone ordered at the same bar I was drinking several beers at was the best pizza. Beat the hell out of the pickled egg from the big jar.


----------



## LostTheTone (May 31, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> At one point in my life, a warmed up frozen Tombstone ordered at the same bar I was drinking several beers at was the best pizza. Beat the hell out of the pickled egg from the big jar.



When I was a lad, one of the pubs we used to hang out at was specifically because they had a baller selection of bar snacks. It was otherwise really quite normie and unremarkable but they had every imaginable flavour of nuts, crisps, cracklins', jerky and some other stuff I can't even remember.


----------



## narad (May 31, 2021)

Honestly I gotta take back what I/we said about OP's murder conspiracy. A 'whodunnit' is relatively tame in the level of unjustified leaps of reasoning he was using, compared to _some other guitar forum_s where apparently people now believe that native americans fought of a race of giants, and the smithsonian had the giants' bones on display until there was a coverup for some reason (can't let the people know about the giants... it changes everything... no one will take their covid shots and become mind-controllable).


----------



## p0ke (May 31, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> I too hear this same thing a lot, but really when I say I want a burger I'm referring to the meat. Otherwise, if I want a chicken sandwich, I call it just that. To each their own. Tomayto, tomahto.



Yeah it's not exactly something I'd start an argument about  

Regarding pizza crust - if I'm making it in the grill on a pizza stone, thinner is generally better, but if there's lots of toppings then it's better if the crust is also a bit thicker. If I make it in the oven without the pizza stone, then I just make it thicker, almost like a focaccia with toppings on it. In general though, I make better pizza than pretty much any pizzeria I know of...


----------



## Vyn (May 31, 2021)

I haven't been viewing or posting much in threads lately in the last few months however that was 23 pages of peak fucking SSO. Please never change. Love you @MaxOfMetal <3


----------



## MFB (May 31, 2021)

narad said:


> Honestly I gotta take back what I/we said about OP's murder conspiracy. A 'whodunnit' is relatively tame in the level of unjustified leaps of reasoning he was using, compared to _some other guitar forum_s where apparently people now believe that native americans fought of a race of giants, and the smithsonian had the giants' bones on display until there was a coverup for some reason (can't let the people know about the giants... it changes everything... no one will take their covid shots and become mind-controllable).



Holy shit I need links for this plz


----------



## Gmork (May 31, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> 7.1561 yrs


Haha.. coulda sworn i joined in 2016.


----------



## Necky379 (May 31, 2021)

You guys hear the Navajo’s saved Tupac?

https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/02/12/tupac-is-alive-and-living-with-the-navajo-new-film-will-argue


----------



## groverj3 (May 31, 2021)

narad said:


> Honestly I gotta take back what I/we said about OP's murder conspiracy. A 'whodunnit' is relatively tame in the level of unjustified leaps of reasoning he was using, compared to _some other guitar forum_s where apparently people now believe that native americans fought of a race of giants, and the smithsonian had the giants' bones on display until there was a coverup for some reason (can't let the people know about the giants... it changes everything... no one will take their covid shots and become mind-controllable).


Which forum is that?

It reads like the plot of those highly mediocre Iced Earth concept albums.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 31, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> Which forum is that?
> 
> It reads like the plot of those highly mediocre Iced Earth concept albums.


Won't be anymore of those, as it appears he is going into witness protection or some shit? Lol.


----------



## Xaios (May 31, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Won't be anymore of those, as it appears he is going into witness protection or some shit? Lol.


PRESS RELEASE: Nuclear Blast signs new old-school heavy metal act, Frozen Terra.


----------



## Bodes (May 31, 2021)

Oh man, pizza toppings again! *rolls eyes*

Smoked oysters, salami, chicken, multiple cheeses, good ham/bacon on a medium-thickness base, minimal crust. Drizzle of BBQ sauce, if not too sugary. Fight me!


----------



## lurè (May 31, 2021)

Bodes said:


> Smoked oysters





Bodes said:


> chicken


----------



## works0fheart (May 31, 2021)

But what cheese is the best cheese?

Gouda boys arise


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 31, 2021)

I love petite smoked oysters but on a pizza... ugh. Chicken is great on pizza imo but only with a white/ Alfredo sauce.

EDIT> Herb encrusted mozzarella or fresh mozzarella. Smoked gouda kicks ass but I'd only want a small amt of it on a pizza paired with the mozzarella.


----------



## jaxadam (May 31, 2021)

I am actually a big fan of sardines, mushroom, and sausage on pizza but for my wife that is a major no go.


----------



## lurè (May 31, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Chicken is great on pizza imo but only with a white/ Alfredo sauce.


----------



## Xaios (May 31, 2021)

Last night I made a pizza. Spicy pepperoni, hot genoa salami, mushrooms and artichoke hearts. Lovely.


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 31, 2021)

Bodes said:


> Oh man, pizza toppings again! *rolls eyes*
> 
> Smoked oysters, salami, chicken, multiple cheeses, good ham/bacon on a medium-thickness base, minimal crust. Drizzle of BBQ sauce, if not too sugary. Fight me!


bro, you can't eyeroll at pizza topping discussion and then post this shit. fucking aussies.


----------



## Bodes (May 31, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> bro, you can't eyeroll at pizza topping discussion and then post this shit. fucking aussies.





I can, and I will!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 31, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> But what cheese is the best cheese?
> 
> Gouda boys arise


Cheese on pizza? Mozzarella is the way. 

Cheese on a board or with sandwiches? Love me some Gouda (smoked or with spices). Havarti is also great in all its forms. Stinky cheeses don't do it for me.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 31, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> But what cheese is the best cheese?
> 
> Gouda boys arise



Parmeseano-reggiano can suck my taint. Pecorino, baby. I'm kidding (not kidding).

Gouda us a great cracker cheese, especially when smoked, or with caramelized onions. Otherwise, mozzarella. Full-fat, low-moisture.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 31, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> I am actually a big fan of sardines, mushroom, and sausage on pizza but for my wife that is a major no go.


You know I really need to get some sardines on a pizza.


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 31, 2021)

Bodes said:


> I can, and I will!


actually i take it back, it doesn't sound that bad. i just can't get behind mixing seafood and cheese.


----------



## Bodes (May 31, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> actually i take it back, it doesn't sound that bad. i just can't get behind mixing seafood and cheese.



Each to their own.


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 31, 2021)

Cambozola is the (funky) nectar of the gods. That and loukanika.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 31, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> . i just can't get behind mixing seafood and cheese.



How about a tuna melt? Crab Rangoon? Lobster mac & cheese? Salmon with a tarragon cream sauce?


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 31, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> How about a tuna melt? Crab Rangoon? Lobster mac & cheese? Salmon with a tarragon cream sauce?


damn you're right, those all slap.


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 31, 2021)

still, fuck oysters on a pizza.


----------



## Bodes (Jun 1, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> still, fuck oysters on a pizza.



I can see you trying out oysters on pizza very soon. It will nag at you. You know you want to!

Do it!


----------



## eggy in a bready (Jun 1, 2021)

Bodes said:


> I can see you trying out oysters on pizza very soon. It will nag at you. You know you want to!
> 
> Do it!


can we hold hands when i do?


----------



## Bodes (Jun 1, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> can we hold hands when i do?



Sure. What ever you need. Uncle Bodes is here for you!


----------



## eggy in a bready (Jun 1, 2021)

Bodes said:


> Sure. What ever you need. Uncle Bodes is here for you!


good. i think i'm ready.


----------



## Bodes (Jun 1, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> good. i think i'm ready.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 1, 2021)

Question from someone who doesn't/never will eat seafood: would oysters in a pizza be any different than clams?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 1, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> actually i take it back, it doesn't sound that bad. i just can't get behind mixing seafood and cheese.


New Haven style white clam pies are pretty good tbh, though those are traditionally pretty light on cheese.


----------



## LostTheTone (Jun 1, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> But what cheese is the best cheese?
> 
> Gouda boys arise



Ädelost, obviously. Served on gingerbread.

Vikings man, they know how to party.


----------



## Edika (Jun 1, 2021)

Mozarella, unless on a pizza, is a rubbery, tasteless ball that should be used for anything else than eating .

Even though I can't stand most fermented, mouldy and stinky French cheese, after 5 years in France I'd occasionally get cravings for Camambert or Brie. Just because some people left their cheese to long and in a cave, it went bad and had to it eat it anyway because they were starving, does not make it high quality cheese (French people are going to just looooove me ).

But I love me some Gouda, Edam, some types of Cheddar (more mature), Pecorino, Parmigiano, Feta, Kasseri (Kaşar), Kefalotyri and a few more I forget.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 1, 2021)

all cheese is best cheese. except cheap blu cheese.


----------



## LostTheTone (Jun 1, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> all cheese is best cheese. except cheap blu cheese.



Heretic! Exactly like blue jokes and blue movies, blue cheese is the best.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 1, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> Heretic! Exactly like blue jokes and blue movies, blue cheese is the best.



good complex blu cheese is good. the cheap stuff is just like a smelly sock.


----------



## LostTheTone (Jun 1, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> good complex blu cheese is good. the cheap stuff is just like a smelly sock.



Ah, that's alright then. Carry on!


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 1, 2021)

25 pages. Did we determine if Max is a dick?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 1, 2021)

I forgot about paneer! Love me some palak paneer.


----------



## LostTheTone (Jun 1, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> 25 pages. Did we determine if Max is a dick?



Yet to be determined. Both sides have made some compelling arguments. Check back in 25 more pages.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 1, 2021)

I tried. I really tried to keep up. Then some bastard said something about dates on pizza and I had to take a knee. Before I could get up I read somebody hated blue cheese on a burger and the next thing I know I'm at the end of the thread, stunned, and confused. WTF, people?


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 1, 2021)

Edika said:


> Mozarella, unless on a pizza, is a rubbery, tasteless ball that should be used for anything else than eating .



Normally, I'm also not a big fan. But, have you tried mixing fresh Mozzarella with some sliced tomato and basil? Add a little salt, pepper, drizzle of olive oil. Mama mia!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 1, 2021)

Edika said:


> Mozarella, unless on a pizza, is a rubbery, tasteless ball that should be used for anything else than eating .


Quality fresh mozzarella melted over a big juicy burger is underappreciated. Really nice mouthfeel.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 1, 2021)

Danukenator said:


> Normally, I'm also not a big fan. But, have you tried mixing fresh Mozzarella with some sliced tomato and basil? Add a little salt, pepper, drizzle of olive oil. Mama mia!



The salt, pepper, and olive oil are what you are tasting. The cheese is just for chewing.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 1, 2021)

I went into the mountains for three days, glad to see y'all still at it. 

I grew up on an island, I love eating raw oysters. I have even eaten raw oysters at the local chinese buffet that gets closed semi-regularly for health code violations. I'm not recommending or endorsing that kind of decision making, but we were all (more or less) drunk 22 year olds once. 

This seafood place around here used to do these oyster shooters, you'd get a fresh oyster and a dollop of house made cocktail sauce with a shot of house horseradish vodka over it. It must not have been very popular because they're not on the menu anymore but holy shit were they amazing.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 1, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I went into the mountains for three days, glad to see y'all still at it.
> 
> I grew up on an island, I love eating raw oysters. I have even eaten raw oysters at the local chinese buffet that gets closed semi-regularly for health code violations. I'm not recommending or endorsing that kind of decision making, but we were all (more or less) drunk 22 year olds once.
> 
> This seafood place around here used to do these oyster shooters, you'd get a fresh oyster and a dollop of house made cocktail sauce with a shot of house horseradish vodka over it. It must not have been very popular because they're not on the menu anymore but holy shit were they amazing.



I don't mind oysters raw, but I prefer lightly pan frying them, then serving on a saltine cracker with horseradish and tabasco. Also, a New Year's Eve tradition is making a cream-based oyster stew that'll knock your socks off.


----------



## lurè (Jun 1, 2021)

I've tried raw oysters with just some lemon juice on top. 
It was like taking a shot of pure sea water.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 1, 2021)

Raw oysters are like the only thing I miss about being a vegetarian. 10/10 hoping they become vegan friendly soon.


----------



## LostTheTone (Jun 1, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Raw oysters are like the only thing I miss about being a vegetarian. 10/10 hoping they become vegan friendly soon.



I guess oysters are in a weird position in the veggie hierarchy. Like, they aren't mammals, and they are barely more alive than a plant, but we all kinda know they are.

I'm not veggie, but my wife is, and she has a strict "I don't care about fishs' feelings" policy. Sea food is fine, as long as it doesn't have legs. A woman has to have a code, right?


----------



## StevenC (Jun 1, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> I guess oysters are in a weird position in the veggie hierarchy. Like, they aren't mammals, and they are barely more alive than a plant, but we all kinda know they are.
> 
> I'm not veggie, but my wife is, and she has a strict "I don't care about fishs' feelings" policy. Sea food is fine, as long as it doesn't have legs. A woman has to have a code, right?


I don't eat fish because a) disgusting and b) they are one of the worst industries for pollution and environmental harm. And that's the second from main reason for my diet other than trying not to rust guitar strings.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 1, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> I guess oysters are in a weird position in the veggie hierarchy. Like, they aren't mammals, and they are barely more alive than a plant, but we all kinda know they are.
> 
> I'm not veggie, but my wife is, and she has a strict "I don't care about fishs' feelings" policy. Sea food is fine, as long as it doesn't have legs. A woman has to have a code, right?


People who eat fish are pescatarians. Vegetarian means not eating any animals. Neither is morally better or whatever, but the distinction is important to keep clear to avoid confusion around those who have strict dietary restrictions. 

I'm a vegetarian, not because I love animals, but because I really hate plants.


----------



## LostTheTone (Jun 1, 2021)

bostjan said:


> People who eat fish are pescatarians.



Preaching to the choir dude, but if you want to have that fight with my wife then you're a braver man than I am. She's small but she's viking and she fights dirty.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 1, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Raw oysters are like the only thing I miss about being a vegetarian. 10/10 hoping they become vegan friendly soon.



Oysters are the ocean's snot. You can eat boogers, can't you?


----------



## TedEH (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm not creative enough or a good enough cook to find suitable substitutes to be able to just cut meat out and not feel like garbage. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for lots of fruit and veg, but it's _much _harder to sustain yourself on _just_ those things, IMO.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 1, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> Preaching to the choir dude, but if you want to have that fight with my wife then you're a braver man than I am. She's small but she's viking and she fights dirty.


Yeah, probably best not to start something with someone whose diet consists of whatever heavy metals big corporations are dumping into the ocean.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 1, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I'm not creative enough or a good enough cook to find suitable substitutes to be able to just cut meat out and not feel like garbage. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for lots of fruit and veg, but it's _much _harder to sustain yourself on _just_ those things, IMO.


I don't know if you get them over there, but a good way to start is the vegetarian replacement food brands. Linda McCartney and Naked are the two best ones I've found, and Quorn to a lesser extent. 

Again, maybe not a thing across the pond like it is here, but Linda McCartney sausage rolls are the best sausage rolls available in my opinion. And I come from a town that is famous for sausage and pork products.

Also Linda McCartney meatless meatballs are 10/10 and Naked Glory burger patties are as good as I've found so far and I don't really feel like I'm missing out.

Things like bacon or wings are far harder to replicate. Cauliflower just doesn't cut it, but the bacon is getting close if still a bit dog food smelling. Poultry substitutes are basically as good as at this point.


----------



## LostTheTone (Jun 1, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, probably best not to start something with someone whose diet consists of whatever heavy metals big corporations are dumping into the ocean.



To be fair, she doesn't eat fish often...

So she's just hormonally imbalanced from all the soy products 

I keep telling her that killing animals is both fun and delicious but she's having none of it.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 1, 2021)

StevenC said:


> I don't know if you get them over there, but a good way to start is the vegetarian replacement food brands. Linda McCartney and Naked are the two best ones I've found, and Quorn to a lesser extent.
> 
> Again, maybe not a thing across the pond like it is here, but Linda McCartney sausage rolls are the best sausage rolls available in my opinion. And I come from a town that is famous for sausage and pork products.
> 
> ...



Linda McCartney brand??? Weird. Here we have the "Impossible" branded stuff that's actually pretty good. I've had the burgers a few times. I have some of the meatballs right now but haven't tried them yet.

I use Quorn on pizzas sometimes. It's a very good substitute for ground, spicy sausage.

I'm not a vegetarian, but I'll occasionally get this stuff instead. Hey, it might be the future, better get used to it!


----------



## LostTheTone (Jun 1, 2021)

wankerness said:


> Linda McCartney brand??? Weird. Here we have the "Impossible" branded stuff that's actually pretty good. I've had the burgers a few times. I have some of the meatballs right now but haven't tried them yet.
> 
> I use Quorn on pizzas sometimes. It's a very good substitute for ground, spicy sausage.
> 
> I'm not a vegetarian, but I'll occasionally get this stuff instead. Hey, it might be the future, better get used to it!



Yeah, it's a real thing. Not sure how well distributed they are but yes, it is THAT McCartney. 

I eat a good deal of Quorn (I do most of the cooking because I have STANDARDS) and honestly its not even something I notice any more. It's just fine. Not spectacular but fine.

Naked are the best by absolutely miles though, but pricey enough that you wouldn't want to buy it just to throw in something else. Great as a proper meat substitute though.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 1, 2021)

wankerness said:


> Linda McCartney brand??? Weird. Here we have the "Impossible" branded stuff that's actually pretty good. I've had the burgers a few times. I have some of the meatballs right now but haven't tried them yet.
> 
> I use Quorn on pizzas sometimes. It's a very good substitute for ground, spicy sausage.
> 
> I'm not a vegetarian, but I'll occasionally get this stuff instead. Hey, it might be the future, better get used to it!


Yeah, in the 70s Paul and Linda became vegetarian and realised there was almost no choice or variety for vegetarian food, so she created the brand in the 90s. I guess it's mostly owned by Heinz these days.

Wicked is another good brand here, but we don't have Impossible yet.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 1, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Yeah, in the 70s Paul and Linda became vegetarian and realised there was almost no choice or variety for vegetarian food, so she created the brand in the 90s. I guess it's mostly owned by Heinz these days.
> 
> Wicked is another good brand here, but we don't have Impossible yet.


Most likely because you have standards for food products that can't be bought over there just yet. My understanding of Impossible branded products is they're worse for human consumption than the actual meat they replace in some instances. Now, they can arguably be better for the environment, but if I'm eating meat substitutes, I want to at least be on-par with, if not far better than meat for my own purposes.

The two bugaboos for me with Impossible products is the saturated fats and sodium.

I haven't managed to find a way to get at the McCartney products in the states. Here our choices are real meat, meat substitutes that are . . . questionable on the quality side of things, or tofu.

Not that I have anything against tofu. It just doesn't cut it when I'm in the mood for a burger.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 1, 2021)

Here in Northern New England, we have several brands of highly processed vegetable "meat," none of which are horrible, but they have their uses. I think Impossible might be the only widely available one that you can pretty much swap for meat.

For me, though, it's more about enjoying real veg dishes than making fake meat. It's like the solid state amps of the 1990's... rather than trying to push the thing to pose for something else, it's advisable to just embrace the harsh crunchy and meatless tone. Impossible is sort of like the early Roland modellers that did an okay enough job for rehearsal, but you wouldn't really want to lean into it too much live, because it still has it'slittle funkiness.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 1, 2021)

bostjan said:


> For me, though, it's more about enjoying real veg dishes than making fake meat. It's like the solid state amps of the 1990's... rather than trying to push the thing to pose for something else, it's advisable to just embrace the harsh crunchy and meatless tone.



This is how I feel, and a lot of my vegan and vegetarian friends embrace it as well. If I want a vegetarian dish, I don’t want a bunch of tofurkey, boca burgers, and fake meat.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 1, 2021)

So, I go the opposite when it comes to eating less meat. [edit: actually, reading the most recent posts since I started writing this one, it looks like I'm on the same page as some here]. There have only been a handful of times where I haven't been painfully aware that what i was eating was a "meat substitute", and it was so much worse. I'd rather have no "meat replacements" than bad ones. I've had some BOMB meat-free burgers what weren't sold that way...they were just "veggie burgers". Why does it have to be a fake chicken nugget? Why can't it just be tempura/pakora vegetables?

Stock up on spices, don't be afraid of adding fat and salt, and try to get browning on everything. I've had some digestion issues for 6 weeks, and have been on a very restricted doctor-prescribed diet. While there are some meats that are supposed to be OK in limited quantities, I've almost all but skipped them completely in favor of just eating more vegetables. Unfortunately this prescribed diet is very limited and I can't include many things that would help with complete nutrition, so I have to take supplements for complete proteins (for example, i can't have any beans/legumes/pulses or mushrooms). But I'll take an oiled-up and heavily-salted sweet potato, baked at 425F for 50 minutes, served with maple syrup (and butter, if you can have it...I can't) over almost any boneless skinless chicken breast. If I could eat them right now, I'd take my Moroccan chickpea, lime and raisin stew over a shitty beef stew. i have this awesome butternut squash, ricotta cheese, lentil back with a basil lime drizzle that is one of my favorite recipies, and there's no meat.

Now...make no mistake...I don't think I could go full vegan.

Going back to the meat alternatives, the only one I can regularly get behind is something like Soy-rizo, a soy-based chorizo. Chorizo's texture, heavy seasoning and general oiliness make it a perfect candidate for replacing it with something ground up, heavily seasoned, and plant-based oils/fats can give similar "grease" experiences.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 1, 2021)

Not a vegetarian whatsoever, but Indian food (generalizing here I know - there’s a lot of ground to cover!) showed me I happily could be if it came down to it.


----------



## Edika (Jun 1, 2021)

Danukenator said:


> Normally, I'm also not a big fan. But, have you tried mixing fresh Mozzarella with some sliced tomato and basil? Add a little salt, pepper, drizzle of olive oil. Mama mia!



In some salads it works but I'd prefer to use more flavorful cheeses



InfinityCollision said:


> Quality fresh mozzarella melted over a big juicy burger is underappreciated. Really nice mouthfeel.



I haven't tried it on a burger but that is a good idea. In general I like mozzarella melted but not "raw".


----------



## Edika (Jun 1, 2021)

StevenC said:


> I don't eat fish because a) disgusting and b) they are one of the worst industries for pollution and environmental harm. And that's the second from main reason for my diet other than trying not to rust guitar strings.



I never understood how in a big island such as Ireland, with a lot of fishing, people just don't care for fish and seafood. Now regardless of your views of fishing industry and the fact you're vegetarian, I don't blame you for not liking fish here. I'm sorry to say that I have not been impressed in the slightest of how Irish people cook fish!


----------



## StevenC (Jun 1, 2021)

Edika said:


> I never understood how in a big island such as Ireland, with a lot of fishing, people just don't care for fish and seafood. Now regardless of your views of fishing industry and the fact you're vegetarian, I don't blame you for not liking fish here. I'm sorry to say that I have not been impressed in the slightest of how Irish people cook fish!


I don't really like fish, but I love seafood. People here are really snobby about quality salmon, and obviously langoustines are a big deal. But yeah, unless you're at the coast properly (within eyeshot of water) people don't get excited about it. Sort of like how the beach of the Costa del Sol is lined completely with seafood restaurants, but it's not such a big thing in Madrid. Go out to anywhere on the Dublin coast and it's all seashells and saltwater dining. We also get fairly unimpressive sized seafood, which people seem to correlate with quality. What's a lobster but a very big shrimp after all? 

All that said the best prawns I ever had anywhere were in a landlocked part of the county and they were imported. 

I live on a river and people do eat what they catch around here. So I don't know, I think seafood and fish needs some experience along with it for some reason.

I don't like basically any fish I've had anywhere in the world, except maybe cuttlefish dim sum. But I used to be down for everything else: oysters, clams, mussels, scallops, crayfish, prawns, lobster, crabs, squid. Now I'm just eating seaweed.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 1, 2021)

And to everyone else:

Totally agree actual vegetable based meals are the goal, but I just wanted to give some guidance on what can be done to reduce or remove meat intake without rocking your world too much going straight to plants only.

Veggie stir fries, rice and curry, pasta and vegetables are all easy honest plant meals for anyone to make. But sometimes you want a burger and veggie burgers all suck and I will die on this hill.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 1, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> Before I could get up I read somebody hated blue cheese on a burger


I said it and I stand by it. Come at me bro.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 1, 2021)

Edika said:


> I haven't tried it on a burger but that is a good idea. In general I like mozzarella melted but not "raw".


Melted is definitely better for mozzarella. Pizza place I used to frequent made me a believer; if you ordered a burger with mozzarella they'd melt a couple big dollops of the stuff over the patty.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 1, 2021)

Edika said:


> I never understood how in a big island such as Ireland, with a lot of fishing, people just don't care for fish and seafood. Now regardless of your views of fishing industry and the fact you're vegetarian, I don't blame you for not liking fish here. I'm sorry to say that I have not been impressed in the slightest of how Irish people cook fish!



I would imagine that being surrounded by it all your life would make you LESS inclined to be impressed by it. 

For example, I live in Wisconsin and can't stand cheese.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 1, 2021)

wankerness said:


> For example, I live in Wisconsin and can't stand cheese.


get out. now.


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2021)

wankerness said:


> I would imagine that being surrounded by it all your life would make you LESS inclined to be impressed by it.



My mother is from the Caribbean, and she along with most of her side of the family don't know how to swim despite it be an island country. I've only been there to visit a handful of times and always want to go to the beach, and when I asked my family the last time they went to the beach they said "when was the last time you were here? 8 years ago? Last time we went was 8 years ago."


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 1, 2021)

StevenC said:


> But sometimes you want a burger and veggie burgers all suck and I will die on this hill.



Those Beyond Burgers are actually pretty good. They don't fill you up like a big ol' meat pie, but they deliver on taste and texture.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 2, 2021)

the island where i live is all about seafood buffets.
my parents love seafood.
I hate the food here.






So there's just like crazy shit. like scallops. abalone. craps. all sorts of stuff i don't even have names for.

Not a single brazilian bbq place in the whole city.

i'm going to die in this food desert.

actually screw it. its lunch time. seafood buffet it is.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 2, 2021)

Xaios said:


> I said it and I stand by it. Come at me bro.


DIE IN A FIRE!

*COUGH* 

Now that that's out of the way.

Blue Cheese definitely has different qualities. I worked a farm that, for a big chunk of my life, provided all dairy output to a blue cheese place. So I got to taste all sorts of different "levels" of blue/bleu cheese. Some of it is fairly atrocious, with smells of feet and sweat and tastes to match, but some of it is amazing.

You get a good blackened / cajun seasoning on a hunk of meat and toss some high quality mild blue cheese on it? FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU and get outta the way.

Gorgonzola from the right place is probably top of the heap as far as blue cheeses go. It's a milder flavor, very smooth, and with proper aging can get a nice tang to it without getting pungent. That on a good leafy salad hits the spot for me too.



wankerness said:


> I would imagine that being surrounded by it all your life would make you LESS inclined to be impressed by it.
> 
> For example, I live in Wisconsin and can't stand cheese.


This. . . divide by zero error.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 2, 2021)

wankerness said:


> I would imagine that being surrounded by it all your life would make you LESS inclined to be impressed by it.
> 
> For example, I live in Wisconsin and can't stand cheese.



OT: Your username compels me to sing it to this tune in my head. I don't know why.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 2, 2021)

Randy said:


> My mother is from the Caribbean, and she along with most of her side of the family don't know how to swim despite it be an island country. I've only been there to visit a handful of times and always want to go to the beach, and when I asked my family the last time they went to the beach they said "when was the last time you were here? 8 years ago? Last time we went was 8 years ago."



I had a friend, originally from New Jersey, that was living for a number of years in Hawaii (Oahu) as he was given a choice since he was in the Army Reserves. I visited him my first time there and he said he's not once been in the ocean or to the beach. His thing was mountain biking which he did a lot of but it blew my mind that he was there for years and never went in the ocean. I asked if knew how to swim and he said he does, so I dunno what was up there.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 2, 2021)

Back in the Day, like 1800s or something, the ocean was considered a pretty bad place to be in. Probably the raw sewage outlets along the coasts? IDK, vague history memories. 
Anyway, I like a good oyster/clam but limit my intake of the bivalve as they seem to filter and retain the worst of what's on the seabed. 

OOT: Anyone old enough to remember the totally insane overnight demonization of coconut/palm oil? It was bizarre, all over the news, everyone converted to canola and veggie oils and couldn't be pious enough about it. I remember movie theaters were on the hot seat for dealing deadly popcorn, suddenly.


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 2, 2021)

I just got some red palm oil for a batch of my jerk chicken and I’m not giving it back.


----------



## LostTheTone (Jun 2, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> OOT: Anyone old enough to remember the totally insane overnight demonization of coconut/palm oil? It was bizarre, all over the news, everyone converted to canola and veggie oils and couldn't be pious enough about it. I remember movie theaters were on the hot seat for dealing deadly popcorn, suddenly.



Yeah... Such a sudden shift can only be explained by a very large cheque from a lobbyist clearing. Maybe I am just cynical, but when I see a billion dollar industry that stands to gain a vast amount of money by this sudden lurch in tastes it seems... Incredible... That such a fortunate thing happened. Like, it's literally not credible. Someone got paid. 

Still, it keeps the money circulating, and that's the main thing. Imagine those poor luxury yacht manufacturers who would be out of business without corruption?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jun 2, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Back in the Day, like 1800s or something, the ocean was considered a pretty bad place to be in.



when I lived in LA, I felt like the ocean was a bad place to be in. Anytime I'd go surfing I'd get sick, or in general just feel gross afterwards. 

Santa monica and Venice beaches were nice to hang out on, but going in the water ....m.mmm....I stopped that after a while haha


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 2, 2021)

@StevenC when you decide to give vegetarianism a break, you can delight in one of these masterpieces known as the post-Memorial Day cookout hotdog cheese wrap. Don't worry, those tortillas are low carb.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 2, 2021)

As a mod, my real question is "why is this in General Music Discussion" when it's clearly about Max being a dick.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 2, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> @StevenC when you decide to give vegetarianism a break, you can delight in one of these masterpieces known as the post-Memorial Day cookout hotdog cheese wrap. Don't worry, those tortillas are low carb.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 2, 2021)

Totally not reading 27 pages of this bullshit, but what kind of drama queen starts a thread about this shit? Turn off the computer/phone/tablet and go outside, man. 
I’m not even Team Max. Dude can be a real dick sometimes.


----------



## LostTheTone (Jun 2, 2021)

Jeff said:


> Totally not reading 27 pages of this bullshit, but what kind of drama queen starts a thread about this shit? Turn off the computer/phone/tablet and go outside, man.
> I’m not even Team Max. Dude can be a real dick sometimes.



The discussion broadened out somewhat.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 2, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> The discussion broadened out somewhat.



I’ll take your word for it.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 2, 2021)

Jeff said:


> I’ll take your word for it.



You're really missing out. At least jump to page 4 or 5.


----------



## budda (Jun 2, 2021)

Jeff said:


> I’ll take your word for it.



Being in Chicago, you should weigh in on the pizza debate


----------



## Jeff (Jun 2, 2021)

budda said:


> Being in Chicago, you should weigh in on the pizza debate



I’d love to, but there are already so many heathens in this thread, and I see Drew weighed in, so there’s no point. You can’t salvage that kind of poor taste.

I’ll say: Chicago - pizza, NY - cardboard with tomato paste. Anyone bringing up anything else is just kidding themselves, and probably think Tombstone Pizza is classy.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 2, 2021)

I worked at a pizza place for a short while and had the great privilege of trying their attempts to make gluten-free pizzas. THAT's cardboard. It may be a really low bar, but anything above that is at least acceptable. It's just pizza, even bad pizza is better than some other food categories.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 2, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> The discussion broadened out somewhat.


For reals, it’s been a great community builder! Thanks @Manurack and @MaxOfMetal!

EDIT: While I am being an ass here I’m also being sincere - this is the (long-winded) shit-shooting I miss from hanging out with people other than my wife and grandkids (whom I love dearly, but y’know).

That’s what’s fun (and occasionally frustrating) about this place - at the end of the day every thread is just an open-ended conversation (titles and post-editing notwithstanding).


----------



## TedEH (Jun 2, 2021)

In the spirit of the open-endedness of the topic, I'll take the extra opportunity to express just how frustrated I am with the windows store. What a mess.

But anyway, something something pizza.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 2, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> The discussion broadened out somewhat.


We upgraded the thread.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 2, 2021)

TedEH said:


> In the spirit of the open-endedness of the topic, I'll take the extra opportunity to express just how frustrated I am with the windows store. What a mess.
> 
> But anyway, something something pizza.



Up next: PC vs Mac


----------



## brector (Jun 2, 2021)

I like dogs


----------



## TedEH (Jun 2, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Up next: PC vs Mac


I prefer to just say all computers suck.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 2, 2021)

brector said:


> I like dogs


I feel like this post needs some clarification given the current context…


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 2, 2021)

I just realized that this has become the new "unpopular opinions" thread.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 2, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I worked at a pizza place for a short while and had the great privilege of trying their attempts to make gluten-free pizzas. THAT's cardboard. It may be a really low bar, but anything above that is at least acceptable. It's just pizza, even bad pizza is better than some other food categories.


I used to think that. Really, really wanted to believe it. Then, in my first apartment, way back in 93-94 somewhere in there, there was a pizza place right beneath it. So, being a pizza scarfing fool in my early twenties I ordered from them.

Bad pizza is not always better than other food. It was so bad I threw it out. Didn't even bother waiting to see if it was better the next day for breakfast.

I thought they must have fucked something up, so I gave them one more chance a couple months later. Big mistake. That shit was the most bland thing I've ever had in my mouth. Literally no flavor whatsoever. And this was their "all in" pizza that had everything but mushrooms on it. Even the pepperoni was blah. It was like eating a pizza textured rice cake. Fucking terrible. I'm still horrified by it today, and that's fast approaching thirty years ago.


TedEH said:


> I prefer to just say all computers suck.


Can I get an AMEN!?

Windows? Sucks.

Mac OS? Blows.

Linux? So fucking moody you'd swear it was a teenage girl.

FreeBSD? I know it well enough to run it, but that's a learning curve that would make most college professors blush.

OpenBSD? Think FreeBSD and amplify everything negative, then stick your nose in the air and twirl your moustach while declaring security every thirty seconds.

I could go on, as I've been playing the computer game for a long, long time, but I'll stop there.

I will say BeOS had some real potential before it fizzled on the vine. Had somebody with the big bucks taken that concept and streamlined it for usability, that would have been something. A real modern take on OS design from the filesystem and kernel on up. Granted, I'm sure they would have fucked it up too by the time they made it to the mainstream. I get to be nostalgic over it because it's like Firefly. One season so even the actors can remember it fondly instead of talking about what a shit-show the later seasons were.

God damn it, what was I ranting about?

Oh right, homemade deep crust pizza cooked in a well seasoned cast iron skillet is tough to beat. Only had one authentic Chicago pizza in my life and it made me so sick I thought I was gonna die. Never again. Besides, it's not really pizza in Chicago. It's a fucking casserole with a crust.


----------



## efiltsohg (Jun 2, 2021)

homemade pizza is so easy that there's no point in ever buying an inferior product unless you want italian style and don't have a stone oven


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 2, 2021)

efiltsohg said:


> homemade pizza is so easy that there's no point in ever buying an inferior product unless you want italian style and don't have a stone oven



Publix here sells a whole wheat pizza dough that is absolutely incredible, and we'll make three or so "styles" of pizza (meat, margherita, white) and put them on the grill.


----------



## efiltsohg (Jun 2, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Publix here sells a whole wheat pizza dough that is absolutely incredible, and we'll make three or so "styles" of pizza (meat, margherita, white) and put them on the grill.



I like homemade dough

Here is the recipe I use:

2.5 cups warm water
1 tbsp sugar
1 tsp active dry yeast
2 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp salt
5 cups bread flour

-combine yeast, water, sugar
-add olive oil, salt, flour
-knead until stretchable (can add more flour at this stage if it's too sticky)
-rise on counter for 1-3 hours or in fridge for 1-7 days

versatile, used it for everything from frying pan deep dish to stuffed crust to campfire bush pies (highly recommended)


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 2, 2021)

This thread is reminding me that it's been way too long since I made deep dish pizza in my cast iron.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 2, 2021)

I have so many different pizza crust recipes I couldn't even start to sort them out. My current two favorites are a thin crust fast-prep recipe that takes me about ten minutes to toss together and roll out, and my multi-grain sourdough long-rise crust that takes a minimum of 16 hours to rise before use. Rye, whole wheat, non-bleached white, rice and high gluten flours combined with small amounts of my non-bleached white based starter, mixed and left to rise. Separate, form, let sit in the fridge for an hour or five (until a slight drying occurs on the outside), top while cold and toss in the oven. It's a completely different experience to the common pizza crust. Soft on the inside, crunchy and hearty on the outside.

Dammit! Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 2, 2021)

budda said:


> Being in Chicago, you should weigh in on the pizza debate


I'd love to join this one as someone from Chicago. 

- Deep dish is the best style of pizza.
- Pequod's is not deep dish, it's literally pan pizza. Okay at best.
- Giordanos is bland and not that good. It's more so just touristy.
- Lou Malnati's is the best deep dish around.
- Even though it's a Chicago thing to cut pizza in squares, it's dumb and wrong. It's called a pizza "pie" not a pizza checkerboard.
- Pineapple belongs on pizza. The mix of sweet and savory makes it my go to alternative pizza. Blows my mind people actually get upset at this one... to those people, you know pizza was just garbage food when it was invented, right? Anything went on it.
- Places like Dominos, Pizza Hut, and Papa Johns are not considered pizza to me in the same sense I don't consider a Big Mac to be a cheeseburger from McDonalds. They're more so their own fast food thing.

As someone born and raised in Chicago, I have a lot of passion for pizza


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 2, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Up next: PC vs Mac


Both lose to Linux.


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 2, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Both lose to Linux.


Even better, dual boot Windows 10 and Linux with full GPU passthrough.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 2, 2021)

Albake21 said:


> - Places like Dominos, Pizza Hut, and Papa Johns are not considered pizza to me in the same sense I don't consider a Big Mac to be a cheeseburger from McDonalds. They're more so their own fast food thing.


Pizza Hut where I'm from can't even seem to get a simple order right. They had to replace it, and guess what? They fucked the order up both times. Please, go out of business already. Dominos has fucked their pizzas up so much since I was a kid. I love burping up an entire handful of garlic and far too many spices all night. Truly enjoyable. As for Papa John's, I like their pizza, but their sauce (true of all major pizza places) is fucking terrible. The only place I like is Little Caesar's and Tony's Big Cheese Pizza, and that is mainly if you order one of the "specialty" pizzas they offer, as opposed to the 5 dollar heat lamp pepperonis they sell.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 2, 2021)

Albake21 said:


> Even better, dual boot Windows 10 and Linux with full GPU passthrough.


I'd rather shove needles through my dick. Unless I'm getting paid to work with Windows, I am not touching that shit unless I absolutely have to. Imagine having that many versions of an operating system, and they are still a buggy, virus ridden mess. Some of that is built in as a "feature," too.

The 'community' for Windows is horrendous, with most of the posts about an error being, "hey do this and that and let us see the results you get," with zero answers, ever, that actually apply to your situation. Read or post on the forums for Ubuntu, Mint, Manjaro, Arch, and guess what? You actually get a solution to your problem, usually that day. Manjaro's forum is awesome in particular. When I have an issue, the post is searched, and they suggest various threads for me to check to see if they answer my question.

I could see myself giving people price breaks and deals working out their Linux issues. With Windows, it is "fuck you, pay me," all goddamn day long!

Microsoft and Bill Gates can fuck right off.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 2, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Both lose to Linux.


Linux still fails from a "I'd like to have _any idea_ how to use my PC without using a command line" perspective. For all of the flaws in Windows and MacOS, they at least have a good chunk of the user experience polished up for not-techy users.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jun 2, 2021)

when I'm working > all command line
when i'm not working > I don't want to touch anything command line lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 2, 2021)

>I rarely have to touch command line.


----------



## stinkoman (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm not reading all this, are we cancelling Max or not? Or is he simply too big to cancel?


----------



## bostjan (Jun 2, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Pizza Hut where I'm from can't even seem to get a simple order right. They had to replace it, and guess what? They fucked the order up both times. Please, go out of business already. Dominos has fucked their pizzas up so much since I was a kid. I love burping up an entire handful of garlic and far too many spices all night. Truly enjoyable. As for Papa John's, I like their pizza, but their sauce (true of all major pizza places) is fucking terrible. The only place I like is Little Caesar's and Tony's Big Cheese Pizza, and that is mainly if you order one of the "specialty" pizzas they offer, as opposed to the 5 dollar heat lamp pepperonis they sell.



Wow, I never thought of Little Sleazer's as the paradigm of pizza quality, but to each their own.

Growing up in Detroit, I have a penchant for extremely unhealthy pizzas. The local pizza places there like to smother the crust in cheese/salted-butter before baking. Usually the tomato sauce goes on top of everything and is baked where it can caramelize the tomatoes a little. I'm pretty sure that style of pizza is universally loathed outside of Michigan, and either way, it's not advisable to eat it regularly unless you want to visit the cadiologist just as regularly later in life.

Having travelled around the US and a little in Europe, every place has its own take on pizza. Detroit style, St. Louis style, Indianapolis style, Vermont style, Chicago style, New York style, Baltimore style, etc.

St. Petersburg has "American style pizza" that I had to try out of novelty many years ago - tomato ketchup in a breadbowl with shredded cheese on top. Can't say I recommend it, but I'll never forget it.

Out of all the ideas, I'm sorry NYC, but New York style pizza is just a pain to eat - andd after trying a dozen pizza places in NYC and being severely disappointed every time, only to be told by native New Yorkers that each of those places is horrible, I have the strong suspicion that the idealized New York style pizza is simply a myth at this point.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 2, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Linux still fails from a "I'd like to have _any idea_ how to use my PC without using a command line" perspective. For all of the flaws in Windows and MacOS, they at least have a good chunk of the user experience polished up for not-techy users.


Depends on the distro. These days there are some that are pretty click-oriented. Which, as a power user for decades doesn't mean much for me. 

The worst part of Linux for somebody that hasn't been immersed in it since the nineties is that if you do anything other than surf the web and email, you will eventually run into SOMETHING where you need to dig into the undercarriage. And regular users don't like getting covered in guts just to get that second monitor working with the right resolution or get the video card to behave correctly despite the fact you're also using an audio interface.

Temperamental like a motherfucker pretty much describes all Linux distros, regardless of how polished they are. Which is why Redhat exists. So that managers who "choose linux" for costs reasons can pay just as much as Windows users and have somebody else to blame when they aren't savvy enough to handle it themselves.

And don't get me started on dropped distros right after a planned upgrade path. CentOS, go fuck yourself.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 2, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> I used to think that. Really, really wanted to believe it. Then, in my first apartment, way back in 93-94 somewhere in there, there was a pizza place right beneath it. So, being a pizza scarfing fool in my early twenties I ordered from them.
> 
> Bad pizza is not always better than other food. It was so bad I threw it out. Didn't even bother waiting to see if it was better the next day for breakfast.
> 
> ...


This guy gets it.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 2, 2021)

Certainly doesn't help that a lot of what people need to use day-to-day just doesn't exist outside of Windows (or Mac). I guess that's slowly changing with so much stuff being moved online.


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 2, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Certainly doesn't help that a lot of what people need to use day-to-day just doesn't exist outside of Windows (or Mac). I guess that's slowly changing with so much stuff being moved online.


This is honestly my biggest problem with Linux, it's not the OS itself, it's just too limiting for the things I enjoy like music production and gaming. Gaming is getting there, but it's still too limited for me.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Jun 2, 2021)

Personally I study network admin so I use Ubuntu/KUbuntu and Debian a lot, server & client and also integrating them with Windows 2016 / Win 10 / Active Directory. I would never use Linux outside of network stuff. Windows is the obvious choice for gaming and audio production, Linux can't even compare in those aspects. But for network config I like Linux a lot better because I know a lot more commands and where all the config files are. Windows I'm not as experienced with but sometimes it can be more confusing. Also Linux is free! I've never used MacOS, it seems like a waste of money and paying for the brand, and less compatibility with everything.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 2, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Certainly doesn't help that a lot of what people need to use day-to-day just doesn't exist outside of Windows (or Mac). I guess that's slowly changing with so much stuff being moved online.


You'd be surprised how much stuff is available for Linux in one form or another at this point. The problem is that 9 times out of 10 a new user looking for Microsoft Word or Photoshop isn't going to find exactly the same program, and what program they do find (if they're smart enough to add "alike" to the google search) will be *JUST* enough different to what they were used to to be more aggravating than useful.

God damn it. Fucking computers. I hate them. I hate them hate them hate them.

I've been in IT about twenty-five years too long. And I've only been in IT 23 years.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 2, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> The worst part of Linux for somebody that hasn't been immersed in it since the nineties is that if you do anything other than surf the web and email, you will eventually run into SOMETHING where you need to dig into the undercarriage. And regular users don't like getting covered in guts just to get that second monitor working with the right resolution or get the video card to behave correctly despite the fact you're also using an audio interface.


Always liked the IDEA of Linux-based OS, but just about everything I do on the computer relies on some external hardware and when I start having to run patches to ports to different management software just to get my audio interface to behave in the expected manner, all that "free-ness" is a moot point. I might be lucky, but in 20+ years of running Windows I've had two major issues, and both were hardware related. Any other issue I've had was either user error or choosing the wrong software version (also user error). Well, that and DaVinci Resolve hates my laptop, but that's a different thing.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 2, 2021)

GunpointMetal said:


> Always liked the IDEA of Linux-based OS, but just about everything I do on the computer relies on some external hardware and when I start having to run patches to ports to different management software just to get my audio interface to behave in the expected manner, all that "free-ness" is a moot point. I might be lucky, but in 20+ years of running Windows I've had two major issues, and both were hardware related. Any other issue I've had was either user error or choosing the wrong software version (also user error). Well, that and DaVinci Resolve hates my laptop, but that's a different thing.


Funnily enough, I have DAWS on three OSes right now.

Mac OS X - DAW runs OK once it's up and running, but good FUCK is this computer slow as ass. I mean for fuck sake we're talking click a button and wait five minutes for something to happen outside of the DAW itself. And it's not that old.

A hand-me-down from the designers at work that has a dual boot Windows/Linux. My DAWs all run for shit on Windows with every tuning trick I can think of, and as a general rule I know Windows well enough to hate it. It should, technically, be a beast for a DAW. 32 GB RAM, Multi-SSD drives (one for OS, one for recording), i7, Scarlett v.3 interface. Sucks.

On Linux everything is just fine, even the DAW, except for this annoying little tendency to, every forty to fifty minutes, randomly stop all audio processing and then start back up anywhere from a few miliseconds to several seconds later. And it doesn't have to be during recording either. I can just be playing an MP3 and the same thing happens. All automated jobs shut off, all background processes not needed removed, real-time kernel with all priorities given to the audio utilities and DAW, and it still happens. 

I really just want to sell every damn computer related thing I have in the house and buy one dedicate DAW machine, but the only prebuilt ones meant to be DAWS out of the gate are all Windows/ProTools focused, and I despise ProTools. As much as I enjoyed Macs over the years, this last one I bought has been a massive flop, and it was the most I ever spent outright on a computer up front. Logic is/was a great DAW, but I really wanted to get out of the Apple closed garden for several reasons, not the least of which being they make some really shit computers at the moment in the "not six fucking grand" range.

It kills me that almost all my creative time over the past year and some change has gone into futzing with computer bullshit instead of writing music. Grrr.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 2, 2021)

Open source is free is your time is worth nothing


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 2, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Wow, I never thought of Little Sleazer's as the paradigm of pizza quality, but to each their own.
> 
> Growing up in Detroit, I have a penchant for extremely unhealthy pizzas. The local pizza places there like to smother the crust in cheese/salted-butter before baking. Usually the tomato sauce goes on top of everything and is baked where it can caramelize the tomatoes a little. I'm pretty sure that style of pizza is universally loathed outside of Michigan, and either way, it's not advisable to eat it regularly unless you want to visit the cadiologist just as regularly later in life.
> 
> ...


It's more palatable than Pizza Hut and Dominos.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 2, 2021)

MetalDaze said:


> Open source is free is your time is worth nothing


Good one. I've spent far longer trying to solve Windows janky, busted bullshit than I do with any issue I've had with Linux.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 2, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It's more palatable than Pizza Hut and Dominos.


You have a very different definition of "palatable" than most humans. Somehow Little Seizures manages to make every pizza taste exactly the same, regardless of toppings or crust. Lightly spiced bread. Even their damn breadsticks taste the same.

My wife's family has been bringing those shit-discs to family gatherings for years now. I'm at the point where I just don't eat with them anymore and pick up something that tastes better on the way home.


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 2, 2021)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Personally I study network admin so I use Ubuntu/KUbuntu and Debian a lot, server & client and also integrating them with Windows 2016 / Win 10 / Active Directory. I would never use Linux outside of network stuff. Windows is the obvious choice for gaming and audio production, Linux can't even compare in those aspects. But for network config I like Linux a lot better because I know a lot more commands and where all the config files are. Windows I'm not as experienced with but sometimes it can be more confusing. Also Linux is free! I've never used MacOS, it seems like a waste of money and paying for the brand, and less compatibility with everything.


As an IT admin, I agree with this completely. I work all day with this shit, the last thing I want is to come home and deal with Linux. Just give me Windows 10 with some customization to personalize it to my liking, and I'm good to go.



nightflameauto said:


> God damn it. Fucking computers. I hate them. I hate them hate them hate them.
> 
> I've been in IT about twenty-five years too long. And I've only been in IT 23 years.


I've been in IT for only 4 years professionally (although hobby wise since I was 13) and I already want out of IT. I hate IT with every single bone in my body and think 24/7 about how I can get out of it lol. I don't understand how some of the IT people I've met have a hard on for it so much.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 2, 2021)

So...I'm 42 in a month, and in the fall will be starting post-high-school education for the first time, and was thinking about working towards a computer science degree.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 2, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> So...I'm 42 in a month, and in the fall will be starting post-high-school education for the first time, and was thinking about working towards a computer science degree.



This thread has taken many turns. But this is one piece of news I like to read. I would go back to school again if I could. I like the environment. Computer science is cool and is ever evolving. You couldn't make a better choice. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 2, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Good one. I've spent far longer trying to solve Windows janky, busted bullshit than I do with any issue I've had with Linux.


I'm really curious what the hell you do on your Windows machines that give you so many problems. And I mean that genuinely. 

My old work laptop was on Windows 7 but it wa slime 8 years old and filled to the brim with work files, so it ran like crap. Every Windows 10 machine I've had ran like a dream.

The biggest problem I had was when I built my PC years back and installed Windows 8.2, I was getting recurring blue screens but after some diagnosing and, yes, a lot of frustrations, I realized I stupidly overclocked the CPU and/or my RAM wasn't fully seated. No issues since, especially after I upgraded it to Windows 10 in 2015-2016.

My old Alienware is now a Linux machine because it can't handle Windows 10 and I run into far more bugs on it just trying to use the internet and download stuff.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jun 2, 2021)

Sicilian style pizza dunks on all others


----------



## Mendez (Jun 2, 2021)

Albake21 said:


> As an IT admin, I agree with this completely. I work all day with this shit, the last thing I want is to come home and deal with Linux. Just give me Windows 10 with some customization to personalize it to my liking, and I'm good to go.
> 
> 
> I've been in IT for only 4 years professionally (although hobby wise since I was 13) and I already want out of IT. I hate IT with every single bone in my body and think 24/7 about how I can get out of it lol. I don't understand how some of the IT people I've met have a hard on for it so much.



I've been in IT for about 4-5 years now myself and honestly I'm not sure what else I would do professionally. I've been working on a Cyber Security degree mostly to increase my chances of finding a job and bounce from my company


----------



## Humbuck (Jun 2, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> Sicilian style pizza dunks on all others


No way...get to Pizzeria Remo in Rome. Thin for the win!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 2, 2021)

Unsung is probably the worst song on Helmet's Meantime


----------



## eggy in a bready (Jun 2, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Unsung is probably the worst song on Helmet's Meantime


what's the best one?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 2, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> what's the best one?


hmm tie between iron head and turned out for me.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 2, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> hmm tie between iron head and turned out for me.



which one references Downtown Judy Brown? That's a topper for me.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Jun 2, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> which one references Downtown Judy Brown? That's a topper for me.


that's Turned Out.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Jun 2, 2021)

which is also probably my favorite. wouldn't call Unsung anywhere near the worst though.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Jun 2, 2021)

if we're talking Betty though... Rollo all day.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 2, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> if we're talking Betty though... Rollo all day.


I always liked Milquetoast the most personally. Betty is an overall weaker album than Meantime imo.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 2, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm really curious what the hell you do on your Windows machines that give you so many problems. And I mean that genuinely.
> 
> My old work laptop was on Windows 7 but it wa slime 8 years old and filled to the brim with work files, so it ran like crap. Every Windows 10 machine I've had ran like a dream.
> 
> ...


I had to do something for an assignment on a Windows Server. Can't remember what the fuck it was, because I was just happy to finish that class. Either way, I went through the process twice, because the first time it failed (why? Fuck if I know), and did it the exact same way the second time, except it worked. Fuck Windows.

I've ran into issues with Linux, but the difference is that I've been able to find solutions to my issues, where as Windows lives by the motto "it's a feature, not a bug." Windows is a fucking virus.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 2, 2021)

Realistically, I don't have much trouble with Windows 90% of the time. But in that 10% of time that I _do_ run into something, it's a weird case where permissions or something have gotten really janked up. In this case, I realized I had accidentally associated my personal PC with a work account - and removing it completely broke my windows store permissions somehow - I've been fighting with it for about a week trying to get it to work again. Sometimes it was just the store apps crashing, sometimes explorer would go down. At one point the nvidia control panel would refuse to launch. At one point my background started rendering incorrectly and I have no idea how that's related. I think it mostly works again, but it's been a pain, and a few gamepass titles never recovered from the mistake and no longer launch no matter how many time I re-install. I was super close to nuking the pc and reinstalling everything, but I don't want to do that and go through the whole setup process again.


----------



## chipchappy (Jun 2, 2021)

this is the forum now


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Jun 3, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> So...I'm 42 in a month, and in the fall will be starting post-high-school education for the first time, and was thinking about working towards a computer science degree.



Good for you! I dropped out after finishing compulsory school, then did a network admin degree halfway but dropped out from that as well. After Covid, tourism got fucked and I went back to finish the degree at 23, in online school. Many guys here 30-40 even 50 years old, with jobs and kids and all, same with uni from what I've heard.



TedEH said:


> Realistically, I don't have much trouble with Windows 90% of the time. But in that 10% of time that I _do_ run into something, it's a weird case where permissions or something have gotten really janked up. In this case, I realized I had accidentally associated my personal PC with a work account - and removing it completely broke my windows store permissions somehow - I've been fighting with it for about a week trying to get it to work again. Sometimes it was just the store apps crashing, sometimes explorer would go down. At one point the nvidia control panel would refuse to launch. At one point my background started rendering incorrectly and I have no idea how that's related. I think it mostly works again, but it's been a pain, and a few gamepass titles never recovered from the mistake and no longer launch no matter how many time I re-install. I was super close to nuking the pc and reinstalling everything, but I don't want to do that and go through the whole setup process again.



I would have just reinstalled Windows at the first sign of trouble  I do it once a year for good measure anyways..

Surprisingly for home use (gaming and audio production) my Windows 10 Education has never given me problems, even less than Win 7.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 3, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I had to do something for an assignment on a Windows Server. Can't remember what the fuck it was, because I was just happy to finish that class. Either way, I went through the process twice, because the first time it failed (why? Fuck if I know), and did it the exact same way the second time, except it worked. Fuck Windows.
> 
> I've ran into issues with Linux, but the difference is that I've been able to find solutions to my issues, where as Windows lives by the motto "it's a feature, not a bug." Windows is a fucking virus.


You know "have you tried turning it off and back on again" isn't just a Windows thing right? It applies to literally every type of computer.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 3, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I had to do something for an assignment on a Windows Server. Can't remember what the fuck it was, because I was just happy to finish that class. Either way, I went through the process twice, because the first time it failed (why? Fuck if I know), and did it the exact same way the second time, except it worked. Fuck Windows.
> 
> I've ran into issues with Linux, but the difference is that I've been able to find solutions to my issues, where as Windows lives by the motto "it's a feature, not a bug." Windows is a fucking virus.


The one thing I agree with is that the Linux community is way better than the Windows one, and root causing Windows issues through the community or even help forums is like pulling teeth. But this just sounds like all software problems, I wouldn't jump to "it's a fucking virus" because a script failed the first time and then worked the second time. 

I worked in infotainment for a few years until recently and the whole system was based on Android. That shit was so buggy in the earlier builds it was mind-boggling. System crashes and resets everywhere.


----------



## brector (Jun 3, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> So...I'm 42 in a month, and in the fall will be starting post-high-school education for the first time, and was thinking about working towards a computer science degree.


Good for you! What are you wanting to do?

I have a CS degree and have been in IT for ~26 years (started when I was 19).


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 3, 2021)

It's apparent that even IT people can be bad at computers, I've met a few that seem to take pride in finding the most obscure work-around for problems. Don't use a DAW computer (if you need it to be stable) as your porn/YouTube/Pirate Software/general web browsing computer. You can get a laptop for like $300 that you can fill to the brim with your dumb shit and leave your work computer for work. Buy the Pro version of Windows so you can control more of the OS and disable updates. Seriously, I've been using very modest laptops to mix projects well over 100 tracks, run a full live show with dozens of back tracks and lights, etc for the last 7-8 years without a single lock-up or shut down or blue screen or whatever.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 3, 2021)

GunpointMetal said:


> You can get a laptop for like $300 that you can fill to the brim with your dumb shit and leave your work computer for work


The best "antivirus" has always been common sense.


----------



## budda (Jun 3, 2021)

I see we changed gears!

How about that M1 chip?


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 3, 2021)

I love how all of us IT guys just came and changed the thread haha.



budda said:


> I see we changed gears!
> 
> How about that M1 chip?



Very interesting piece of tech that could thrive, but I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole until at least another couple years. By then though, AMD or Intel will already have a faster competitor.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 3, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> So...I'm 42 in a month, and in the fall will be starting post-high-school education for the first time, and was thinking about working towards a computer science degree.


Computer Science isn't a bad way to go, then choose to either throw focus on business management or machine learning so you can either be an IT manager/director or have buzzword compliance for HR drones. I mean, in all honesty, machine learning today is what database maintaining was yesterday, but as long as you get in on it it'll likely treat you well. I don't see that going away any time soon.

What kills me most about my personal computers vs. work computers is I can keep my work laptop running like a top and keep my external servers sailing along like nothing. But at home? Fight every step of the freakin' way. It didn't used to be this way, but something changed once computers went to the 'will auto-update in the background and fuck your world" nonsense. Even when you think you've turned all the auto-update bullshit off it'll still do it in Windows, and Mac will expend endless resources in the midst of critical recording moments launching dialogs to tell you how important it is you install the latest updates that will make half of your external devices stop working until the manufacturers catch up.

The one thing I'll give Linux at this point is you still *CAN* turn that shit off and keep it off. Though systemd is doing its damndest to make sure there's enough going on in the background at all times you never really get full system resources.

I'm half tempted to grab my old core 2 duo laptop, reinstall the version of Mac OS it came with and my copy of Logic 9 PRO and just live with it for a DAW. That was probably my best recording experience ever and most productive. That was the era of "shit just works."

As for the accusation above: My surfing stays way, way WAY the hell away from my systems used as a DAW. That's why I keep a Linux converted Chromebook around. That thing gets hosed it's fifteen minutes with a thumb drive and back in action. Honestly, it's the one computer I have that doesn't constantly fuck with me just to be a dick.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Jun 3, 2021)

I don't get it. What's wrong with using the same machine for the DAW and gaming and web browsing? I thought the point was to not execute anything sketchy or giving your credentials to suspicious websites? You barely even have to download anything nowadays. You guys buying your guitars on the deep web or something?


----------



## TedEH (Jun 3, 2021)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I thought the point was to not execute anything sketchy or giving your credentials to suspicious websites?


Some people just take that rule farther than other people. If all you do is browse facebook or something, you're probably fine. Just don't do something like download sketchy torrents on the same PC you need to be reliable or has confidential information on it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 3, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> The one thing I agree with is that the Linux community is way better than the Windows one, and root causing Windows issues through the community or even help forums is like pulling teeth. But this just sounds like all software problems, I wouldn't jump to "it's a fucking virus" because a script failed the first time and then worked the second time.
> 
> I worked in infotainment for a few years until recently and the whole system was based on Android. That shit was so buggy in the earlier builds it was mind-boggling. System crashes and resets everywhere.


My quality of life, understanding, and ability to solve problems means more than anyone else's opinions on a garbage OS like windows. It's more than just a few problems. Windows has been a bane to my existence since I was a child.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 3, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> My quality of life, understanding, and ability to solve problems means more than anyone else's opinions on a garbage OS like windows. It's more than just a few problems. Windows has been a bane to my existence since I was a child.


It's just you've posted a lot of Windows anger in a lot of threads for it to all come down to one anecdote of turning it off and on again.


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 3, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> This thread is reminding me that it's been way too long since I made deep dish pizza in my cast iron.



Same, and this is probably my favorite. One package of Big Y dough split between two frying pans, lightly oiled with some corn meal on the bottom. Start it on the stove, as soon as you see little oil bubbles creeping up the side of the crust, into the oven. When the first layer of cheese/toppings is melted, add another layer over it, brush the crust with butter or olive oil and throw it back in til it’s done.

Also, I’m not an expert but after have someone piece together a PC and install Windows 10 with Office, security and pretty much nothing else I’ll never buy a box store computer again. I think one the biggest problems I have with computers is the amount of bullshit they come loaded with from the store. This PC was a total game changer, never again with the other junk. That M1 almost got me but I’m glad I didn’t, looks like it may have been a trap.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 3, 2021)

budda said:


> I see we changed gears!
> 
> How about that M1 chip?



fucking amazing for my work.
ability to download apps directly to my main computer. awesome.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 3, 2021)

StevenC said:


> It's just you've posted a lot of Windows anger in a lot of threads for it to all come down to one anecdote of turning it off and on again.


Y'all remember Windows 98 and 
Millennium? Fuck me, even at like 7 or 8 years old I knew they were trash.  W7 and W10 are like the T-1000 from Terminator 2 in comparison.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 3, 2021)

Necky379 said:


> Same, and this is probably my favorite. One package of Big Y dough split between two frying pans, lightly oiled with some corn meal on the bottom. Start it on the stove, as soon as you see little oil bubbles creeping up the side of the crust, into the oven. When the first layer of cheese/toppings is melted, add another layer over it, brush the crust with butter or olive oil and throw it back in til it’s done.
> 
> Also, I’m not an expert but after have someone piece together a PC and install Windows 10 with Office, security and pretty much nothing else I’ll never buy a box store computer again. I think one the biggest problems I have with computers is the amount of bullshit they come loaded with from the store. This PC was a total game changer, never again with the other junk. That M1 almost got me but I’m glad I didn’t, looks like it may have been a trap.


Rule 1 with any new computer:
Reformat. Reload. Period. Every store bought computer and not just a few supposed "custom builds" come with so much shitware that you will never use that it's impossible to clean them up without causing OS issues.

The M1 is an interesting concept, and hardware wise it's fine for what it is. But what it is is a slightly hepped up tablet processor. They didn't even bother in the first gen to get dual monitor support working. But, like all tech things, in time it could be a contender. I think the main selling point right now is the power savings. However, they didn't think through the memory issues, as the SSDs are dropping like flies from over-abuse of the swap system on the first round of M1 laptops.

Since Jobs has been gone Apple's been on a steady decline. I like the iPads with the pencil support for art and writing, but most everything else they've released lately in the affordable realm is kinda trash in comparison to anything else available. And since Mac OS doesn't really focus on creators anymore, that's no longer a selling point, so I'm not sure what their angle is. In fact I'm not sure if even THEY know what their angle is. And that's a problem.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 3, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> My quality of life, understanding, and ability to solve problems means more than anyone else's opinions on a garbage OS like windows. It's more than just a few problems. Windows has been a bane to my existence since I was a child.


Something like this?


----------



## brector (Jun 3, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Y'all remember Windows 98 and
> Millennium? Fuck me, even at like 7 or 8 years old I knew they were trash.  W7 and W10 are like the T-1000 from Terminator 2 in comparison.


You forgot XP. Once they merged their desktop O/S with NT, it became soo much more stable.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Jun 3, 2021)

Yeah it's useful to have good troubleshooting skills with Windows. For me it's no problem because most things I've caught on pretty quick, but for other users it might not be so easy. Like for example the big Windows 10 updates fucks my Helix USB drivers, everytime after a big update I have to reinstall them. Windows Update is not very conservative with space either so if you have a small SSD...


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 3, 2021)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I don't get it. What's wrong with using the same machine for the DAW and gaming and web browsing? I thought the point was to not execute anything sketchy or giving your credentials to suspicious websites? You barely even have to download anything nowadays. You guys buying your guitars on the deep web or something?


The more software/hardware/drivers/etc you run on a machine the more the risk of something fucking something else up goes up. IME most people are idiots on the internet (even people who were supposed to have "grown up" on computers) and will click all kinds of stupid shit without really thinking about it.,


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Jun 3, 2021)

GunpointMetal said:


> The more software/hardware/drivers/etc you run on a machine the more the risk of something fucking something else up goes up. IME most people are idiots on the internet (even people who were supposed to have "grown up" on computers) and will click all kinds of stupid shit without really thinking about it.,



I don't know...I guess just be responsible when using work/business computers obviously. I once played a prank on my friend like that a few years ago. One of those pop-ups showed up and I went :O Look! A hot single girl 1km away wants to chat? Let's go!!!! And started clicking on it  Fortunately nothing happened...


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 3, 2021)

Knock on wood, but I haven't had any significant computer issues since I was in college and would download literally every janky-ass homebrew .WAV editor or software synth I could find (along with trawling for keygens or cracked versions of commercial releases). Those were the days.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 3, 2021)

My wife had a Vista laptop that never could stay up for more than a month or so at a time. I reformatted and reloaded that thing so many times I'm surprised the platters didn't wear out.

XP was like a freakin' miracle after that dreck.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 3, 2021)

Necky379 said:


> I think one the biggest problems I have with computers is the amount of bullshit they come loaded with from the store. This PC was a total game changer, never again with the other junk.



There's a YouTube channel that's recently been testing pre-built, store-bought PCs. A recent Dell's performance was hindered by up to 30% in some tests due to the pre-installed bloat-ware!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 3, 2021)

the only good version of windows 10 is producer edition because you can go into the configs and actually control auto updates/turn them off


----------



## TedEH (Jun 3, 2021)

I used to think that learning how to make software would rid me of computer woes. I was very wrong.


----------



## Werecow (Jun 3, 2021)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I don't get it. What's wrong with using the same machine for the DAW and gaming and web browsing? I thought the point was to not execute anything sketchy or giving your credentials to suspicious websites? You barely even have to download anything nowadays. You guys buying your guitars on the deep web or something?


Speaking from my own experiences, i've had games that automatically install or update system binaries and drivers that have affected how other applications have run. I've also had games that install audio and video codecs that have taken over or changed how other applications run.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 3, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I used to think that learning how to make software would rid me of computer woes. I was very wrong.


That's the sad reality of computing. The deeper you get yourself into the guts, the more you realize nobody really has a handle on it, and it's all just barely held together by bailing twine and bubblegum.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 3, 2021)

IMO that's kinda how it has to be. The entirety of what makes up a computer is too complex to grasp everything on every level. When you back up and look at the whole picture, I tend to think it's a wonder that these things work at all.


----------



## brector (Jun 3, 2021)

TedEH said:


> IMO that's kinda how it has to be. The entirety of what makes up a computer is too complex to grasp everything on every level. When you back up and look at the whole picture, I tend to think it's a wonder that these things work at all.


It's the only reason to get a comp sci degree, is to try and understand everything. It really hasn't helped my job in IT over the years as I am not a programmer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 3, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Something like this?


It was real fun having to tell my friend that his laptop, which he just bought, was bricked because of a Windows update that was forced (because, you know, W10 is like the T-1000 or some shit). I think he may have had to buy a new hard drive.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 3, 2021)

brector said:


> You forgot XP. Once they merged their desktop O/S with NT, it became soo much more stable.


Didn't Microsoft just recently fix a vulnerability or something to that effect that has been an issue for 20+ years? Great service from people who really stand behind their product. 

More and more, I'm beginning to agree with Mental Outlaw that this shit OS is nothing more than a new GUI with the same janky coding behind it.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 3, 2021)

I think it's futile to try to understand the whole of a computer, degree or not. Maybe you're in IT, but don't know programming. Maybe you're great at programming but don't know much about OS internals. Maybe you know drivers but nothing about game rendering. Maybe you know hardware but nothing about how web servers work. Maybe you're a "full-stack web dev" but don't know the details of how USB works. Maybe you're an expert in networking and routing etc., but you know nothing about how the compression for zip files works. Maybe you know everything you could know about software, but you're likely not also an electrical engineer and understand the hardware on the same level. Nobody knows all of it. Not a single person.

And even if you're an "expert" in those things, you don't know everything about it, since there's 1000x ways to do the same thing on a computer, and often the same problem is being solved multiple ways at the same time on the same machine. Maybe you know OpenGL inside and out but nothing about DirectX. Maybe you're an expert in using WASAPI but don't know how ASIO works. Maybe you know everything about apache, but have never used nginx. Maybe you're a node expert and have never touched php. And so much of what happens on these machines is transparent to the user, even if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 3, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> There's a YouTube channel that's recently been testing pre-built, store-bought PCs. A recent Dell's performance was hindered by up to 30% in some tests due to the pre-installed bloat-ware!


Even uninstalling all of that garbage will still result in the equivalent of a smoker trying to run compared to a new install.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 3, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the only good version of windows 10 is producer edition because you can go into the configs and actually control auto updates/turn them off


And I'm sure there is a nice hefty upcharge for that privilege, too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 3, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I think it's futile to try to understand the whole of a computer, degree or not. Maybe you're in IT, but don't know programming. Maybe you're great at programming but don't know much about OS internals. Maybe you know drivers but nothing about game rendering. Maybe you know hardware but nothing about how web servers work. Maybe you're a "full-stack web dev" but don't know the details of how USB works. Maybe you're an expert in networking and routing etc., but you know nothing about how the compression for zip files works. Maybe you know everything you could know about software, but you're likely not also an electrical engineer and understand the hardware on the same level. Nobody knows all of it. Not a single person.
> 
> And even if you're an "expert" in those things, you don't know everything about it, since there's 1000x ways to do the same thing on a computer, and often the same problem is being solved multiple ways at the same time on the same machine. Maybe you know OpenGL inside and out but nothing about DirectX. Maybe you're an expert in using WASAPI but don't know how ASIO works. Maybe you know everything about apache, but have never used nginx. Maybe you're a node expert and have never touched php. And so much of what happens on these machines is transparent to the user, even if you know what you're doing.


I just love having family who thinks "degree in IT," ignoring the concentration on network / systems admin, means, "like, you can solve any problem right? Here's my vague issue with zero information, it's likely a virus, but here you go." All the fucking time. A lot of the time, I have to go, "One, it is Windows, so it is probably a 'feature', and not a bug, and two, that is likely how it is coded to work." "Well fix it!" Yeah, sure, I'll just code you up a workaround real quick. Then if I don't know or don't want to spend my time solving their vague issue, I get insulted, shit talked behind my back, or have my abilities questioned. Fuck off and subscribe to the service Kim Commando pimps out all the time. That's what they get paid to deal with.

And most of the time, even when I "solve" something with Windows, I have little to no clue as to what the issue was. With Manjaro, or any other version of Linux I have used (Gentoo, this doesn't include you; fuck off!), I not only know the solution, but what the issue was.


----------



## odibrom (Jun 3, 2021)

... this thread is going places...


----------



## Werecow (Jun 3, 2021)

I think the best tip for using Windows 10 is to use a version of it that lets you delay and pause updates. I use Pro and have security updates set to delay 2 weeks (i extend it if a troublesome one comes out, as happened recently), and feature updates by a year.
If there's a really serious and essential security update i sometimes bring the delay to zero to get it.
I've avoided so much hassle by doing that.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm gone for less than a day and suddenly it's 5 more pages and we're talking about IT stuff and no longer. This thread is a gold mine and should just be stickied for sake of talking about random bs.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 3, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> probably a 'feature', and not a bug









Speaking of bugs and features, VLC Player constantly locks up and gets stuck. Must be a feature. I researched and found out how to kill apps since ctrl+alt+del osnt a default command. Must be a feature. Kill VLC, cool. Another time it happens, I fat fingered the touch pad and clicked the task bar or desktop and it killed the whole exe and I couldn't do anything, including open the command line, so I needed to restart the machine. That can be argued as user error, but it's a mighty cool feature to be able to kill the desktop and force a restart to recover.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 3, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I just love having family who thinks "degree in IT," ignoring the concentration on network / systems admin, means, "like, you can solve any problem right? Here's my vague issue with zero information, it's likely a virus, but here you go." All the fucking time. A lot of the time, I have to go, "One, it is Windows, so it is probably a 'feature', and not a bug, and two, that is likely how it is coded to work." "Well fix it!" Yeah, sure, I'll just code you up a workaround real quick. Then if I don't know or don't want to spend my time solving their vague issue, I get insulted, shit talked behind my back, or have my abilities questioned. Fuck off and subscribe to the service Kim Commando pimps out all the time. That's what they get paid to deal with.
> 
> And most of the time, even when I "solve" something with Windows, I have little to no clue as to what the issue was. With Manjaro, or any other version of Linux I have used (Gentoo, this doesn't include you; fuck off!), I not only know the solution, but what the issue was.



It just sounds like you need to say no and learn to stand by your decision to not help, and subsequently get over the familial shit talk that you're complaining about. Or if you want to feel empathetic for people who likely want to accomplish something but don't have the patience to understand what's happening seeking help you could go that route too.

Back when I started working with my dad on a more basic level of IT and on the side "jailbreaking" iTouch devices and reading up about chipping old consoles to play bootleg copies of games. I was always happy to share that information to friends and others alike, inevitably even performed a few of the jailbreaks for friends. Word always gets out that you're the go to guy to do that kind of work.

Being that I'd had a job since 14 and had more sense than not, just advising people that they have to sign a waiver for their device in case it gets bricked and that I had no liability for their device/data loss got most people to fuck off.

If your only excuse is, "Sorry don't have time" and hoping they take a hint all you're doing is leaving the line open for another attempt at a later time. If your family still proceeds to insult/berate/disparage you when you respond firmly, then you have shitty people to consider family.



Werecow said:


> I think the best tip for using Windows 10 is to use a version of it that lets you delay and pause updates. I use Pro and have security updates set to delay 2 weeks (i extend it if a troublesome one comes out, as happened recently), and feature updates by a year.
> If there's a really serious and essential security update i sometimes bring the delay to zero to get it.
> I've avoided so much hassle by doing that.



^^^ That's how you do it, just set reminders for myself to check weekly after any major update to hear what the community's feedback is on it prior to me upgrading.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 3, 2021)

Even back in the day when I was giving my parent's desktop AIDS with Napster and Limewire I never had such crazy issues.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 3, 2021)

I long ago told anybody that wasn't trading favors with me to fuck right off with personal computer problems. There's no benefit in taking on more frustrations for nothing more than a further demand that you take on more frustrations. If you help somebody fix a computer once, you're on the hook for the lifetime of that machine. Because I promise you, every single thing that goes wrong with that machine will come back to you with, "It's been happening ever since that time you 'fixed' it. What did you do?"

My home system has Windows 10 PRO and every time I turn off auto-updates they somehow end up back on at random times. I feel like Microsoft has their finger on exactly how to fuck with people, and they're not about to stop now.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 3, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> I long ago told anybody that wasn't trading favors with me to fuck right off with personal computer problems. There's no benefit in taking on more frustrations for nothing more than a further demand that you take on more frustrations. If you help somebody fix a computer once, you're on the hook for the lifetime of that machine. Because I promise you, every single thing that goes wrong with that machine will come back to you with, "It's been happening ever since that time you 'fixed' it. What did you do?"
> 
> My home system has Windows 10 PRO and every time I turn off auto-updates they somehow end up back on at random times. I feel like Microsoft has their finger on exactly how to fuck with people, and they're not about to stop now.



On that first point, Create a Restore Point and document when you came into contact with the machine (Before the repair, make it a habit). Offer to bring the computer back to before you even attempted to look into it and tell them to then take it to another professional. Remind them that (if you did) the repair attempt was free of charge but that they'll be receiving an invoice if they want it looked at again. No other industry works like that unless the client can without a shadow of a doubt prove fault (IE: Chipped paint when car is being repaired with before and after photos).

I'd take a look at Wake Timers and how to disable them in 2021, that's responsible for your pc randomly waking. First thing I do on my personal computers since I utilize sleep more often than I shut down. Helps with delaying updates other than the occasional "would you like to schedule x update?" notifications.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 3, 2021)

Werecow said:


> I think the best tip for using Windows 10 is to use a version of it that lets you delay and pause updates. I use Pro and have security updates set to delay 2 weeks (i extend it if a troublesome one comes out, as happened recently), and feature updates by a year.
> If there's a really serious and essential security update i sometimes bring the delay to zero to get it.
> I've avoided so much hassle by doing that.


The fact you need to pay more for a specific version is the main part of the problem, though.

With great power comes great responsibility -- and even greater risk.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 3, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Speaking of bugs and features, VLC Player constantly locks up and gets stuck. Must be a feature. I researched and found out how to kill apps since ctrl+alt+del osnt a default command. Must be a feature. Kill VLC, cool. Another time it happens, I fat fingered the touch pad and clicked the task bar or desktop and it killed the whole exe and I couldn't do anything, including open the command line, so I needed to restart the machine. That can be argued as user error, but it's a mighty cool feature to be able to kill the desktop and force a restart to recover.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 3, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> On that first point, Create a Restore Point and document when you came into contact with the machine (Before the repair, make it a habit). Offer to bring the computer back to before you even attempted to look into it and tell them to then take it to another professional. Remind them that (if you did) the repair attempt was free of charge but that they'll be receiving an invoice if they want it looked at again. No other industry works like that unless the client can without a shadow of a doubt prove fault (IE: Chipped paint when car is being repaired with before and after photos).
> 
> I'd take a look at Wake Timers and how to disable them in 2021, that's responsible for your pc randomly waking. First thing I do on my personal computers since I utilize sleep more often than I shut down. Helps with delaying updates other than the occasional "would you like to schedule x update?" notifications.


I haven't worked on other people's systems on a regular basis since the Windows 95 days. For a bit I charged to work on systems, then realized I had far better uses for my time and stopped altogether.

What do wake timers have to do with automatic updates? I don't user sleep or power saving at all. My system is either up and in use, or off. Sleep/power saving is a fools errand on a system used for long 3D renders and DAW use. Learned that lesson hard a long, long time ago.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 3, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> I haven't worked on other people's systems on a regular basis since the Windows 95 days. For a bit I charged to work on systems, then realized I had far better uses for my time and stopped altogether.
> 
> What do wake timers have to do with automatic updates? I don't user sleep or power saving at all. My system is either up and in use, or off. Sleep/power saving is a fools errand on a system used for long 3D renders and DAW use. Learned that lesson hard a long, long time ago.



Ah I misinterpreted then, you mentioned the pc being back on randomly. But updates usually trigger wake timers and on default settings non-responsive use will activate pending updates.

In your use case yeah I wouldn't recommend it, but for my uses the wake timers were causing me strife.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 3, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I just love having family who thinks "degree in IT," ignoring the concentration on network / systems admin, means, "like, you can solve any problem right? Here's my vague issue with zero information, it's likely a virus, but here you go." All the fucking time.



Don't you love when someone simply says "my computer's broken", and it is describing anything from the display being too dim, a window being trapped off the side of their desktop because they unplugged from a dual-monitor dock setup, or in the case of my girlfriend recently an actual literally physically broken power button so she couldn't turn on the computer at all.

But I'm thinking I should re-think my computer science education. I checked in to see why I hadn't heard anything back about registration, and it turns out I somehow accidentally registered for Spring 2021 instead of Fall 2021, which has already passed, even though you can only select from a drop-down menu of options. But maybe they need all the help they can get, because I also just got an email a few minutes ago about my appointment to register...on April 21, 2021. *facepalm*


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 3, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> Don't you love when someone simply says "my computer's broken", and it is describing anything from the display being too dim, a window being trapped off the side of their desktop because they unplugged from a dual-monitor dock setup, or in the case of my girlfriend recently an actual literally physically broken power button so she couldn't turn on the computer at all.
> 
> But I'm thinking I should re-think my computer science education. I checked in to see why I hadn't heard anything back about registration, and it turns out I somehow accidentally registered for Spring 2021 instead of Fall 2021, which has already passed, even though you can only select from a drop-down menu of options. But maybe they need all the help they can get, because I also just got an email a few minutes ago about my appointment to register...on April 21, 2021. *facepalm*


Automated efails for the loss! It's amazing how often they arrive late, arrive after you've already done what they're reminding you to do, or magically don't show up at all when the people on the other end swear up and down the system is reporting they've sent them.

We're dealing with a auto-efail problem with our insurance right now. A month ago we tried to re-up our term life, signed a bunch of documents, rejected a couple because the info wasn't right, had them updated and signed the updates. Every damned day we get a "reminder" mail that we need to sign the documents with incorrect information.


----------



## JSanta (Jun 3, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> Don't you love when someone simply says "my computer's broken", and it is describing anything from the display being too dim, a window being trapped off the side of their desktop because they unplugged from a dual-monitor dock setup, or in the case of my girlfriend recently an actual literally physically broken power button so she couldn't turn on the computer at all.
> 
> But I'm thinking I should re-think my computer science education. I checked in to see why I hadn't heard anything back about registration, and it turns out I somehow accidentally registered for Spring 2021 instead of Fall 2021, which has already passed, even though you can only select from a drop-down menu of options. But maybe they need all the help they can get, because I also just got an email a few minutes ago about my appointment to register...on April 21, 2021. *facepalm*



I adjunct out of a Computing Science college. Please feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions, I'd be glad to help!


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 3, 2021)

JSanta said:


> I adjunct out of a Computing Science college. Please feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions, I'd be glad to help!


 
I appreciate that! I'm literally just registering for my first post-high school education experience at a community college after being out of high school for 24 years, so...yeah...I won't waste your time with such nonsense. Ha! Unless you have some specific areas of study you'd suggest I should target. (like @nightflameauto did a few pages ago...thanks for the suggestons!)


----------



## bostjan (Jun 3, 2021)

I don't think the problem is Windows or iOS or Linux or Unix or DOS or whatever, I think the problem is that they push automatic updates too hard. I understand why they do it, but I don't think they understand why people dread them.

When you work with hardware like I do, every automatic update potentially means weeks of rework to patch a bunch of crap up. Maybe it's because you took advantage of something you weren't supposed to, or maybe something just plain old got buggered and now a driver you were using just won't work anymore. Usually it's a root cause you never actually find, because you end up thinking it'll just be quicker to rebuild from the ground up (or some other starting point near the ground). Sometimes it's a third party driver and there's nothing you can do about it anyway.

But at any rate, automatic updates are a thorn in the developers' sides.


----------



## JSanta (Jun 3, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> I appreciate that! I'm literally just registering for my first post-high school education experience at a community college after being out of high school for 24 years, so...yeah...I won't waste your time with such nonsense. Ha! Unless you have some specific areas of study you'd suggest I should target. (like @nightflameauto did a few pages ago...thanks for the suggestons!)



Not knowing what your goals are, I wouldn't want to make suggestions. Everyone's path is different, and their desired end state kind of helps guide what recommendations I'd make. Asking questions is never a waste of time, I promise.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 3, 2021)

bostjan said:


> When you work with hardware like I do, every automatic update potentially means weeks of rework to patch a bunch of crap up.


Some software works this way too, especially if you're working on a big project that depends on a bunch of other teams/products. Maybe you're making a game and need a feature or fix that comes with a new version of the engine you're using, or a bit of middleware etc., but it turns out they've removed something you used, or reworked/rewritten something that you were relying on the behaviour of.

I always get into semantic arguments with people about "IT". I don't think of myself as being "an IT person". I don't deal with networks, or PC setups, or troubleshooting, or provisioning or permissions, etc etc etc. I don't technically have a "computer science" degree either. I'm just a guy who does vague video game things, and sometimes vague audio things.


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 3, 2021)

The only reason I know how to do anything beyond the basics of operating a PC is from hacking Diablo 2 characters/items and getting rid of viruses.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 3, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I always get into semantic arguments with people about "IT". I don't think of myself as being "an IT person". I don't deal with networks, or PC setups, or troubleshooting, or provisioning or permissions, etc etc etc. I don't technically have a "computer science" degree either. I'm just a guy who does vague video game things, and sometimes vague audio things.



I don't know what you do exactly but that makes sense to me. I am a software developer and DO consider myself in IT, mainly just because it's easy to tell people that when i don't want to be specific or get into a conversation about what I do. I only have an associates in general studies myself (partied too hard in the CS program at ODU)


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 3, 2021)

Anybody like Lego?


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 3, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> Anybody like Lego?


Oh man I was obsessed with Lego as a kid, loved the Star Wars and Lego City. I actually went through some of my old sets recently that were left back home. I rebuilt one of them just for fun, such a weird experience to be building a set from my childhood as an adult. I've genuinely been curious about buying a newer set as an adult, but honestly none of the new stuff peeks my interest like the older sets did when I was younger.


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 3, 2021)

I did like Legos, then, let’s just say I got into computer viruses.


----------



## chipchappy (Jun 3, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> Anybody like Lego?



Hell yes! Worked at the LEGO store for 5 years. Learned a ton, built a lot of sets, met some cool people and had lots of fun!


----------



## TedEH (Jun 3, 2021)

I never got "into" legos. Closest I think I got to something like that was building some of those little model kits. And it's not really close at all.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 4, 2021)

I had it bad all the way through Junior High. Like plan builds on graph paper when I couldn’t build (sort of like how I obsess over guitars when I can’t play them now…).

Got out of them for something like 15-20 years, then one Christmas my wife bought me a mini AT-ST set and the floodgates opened. Went crazy when Star Wars started making a comeback - keeping it in check only by limiting myself to SW kits.

Between the unraveling disappointment of the sequel trilogy and the fact that the kits I’d like to display tend to be $$$$ (in lego money anyway, chump change in guitar terms), the lego train has been steadily losing steam. My grandson’s getting old enough for fancier kits now though so… we’ll see.

Told you I had it bad.  I admire some of the techniques the modern designers use, and man what I would’ve given for some of these new parts back in the day!


----------



## Bodes (Jun 4, 2021)

Can't wait for my little man to be old enough to bring out LEGO. Wife bought me some of the LEGO batman stuff for a few years, then Jnr put a stop to that.
At the moment can only build with the boring child-safe stuff, which doesn't really hold together that well. The little one enjoys it.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 4, 2021)

Lego Masters on Fox/Hulu is a lot of fun. Think Master Chef, but Lego and hosted by Will Arnette. Unlike so many reality competition shows, everyone clearly deserved to be there, and made some mind-blowong stuff.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 4, 2021)

I was a poor kid with parents that drank a lot so I got multiples of the same small generic kits. I had like 2 firetrucks, 3 ambulances, etc. Whatever... I still loved anything Lego that I received. But they didn't even have themed Legos when I was little.. it was all generic stuff iirc. Lego's recent/ current series sets like Speed Champions, Technic, Creator, etc are really awesome and some of the challenging build sets are just insane to me.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 4, 2021)

See, I didn't have the imagination to use all of those super-specific parts from the specific specialty kits in different ways. I much preferred the more "generic" sets with the more plain bricks.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 4, 2021)

First kit I can recall was a relatively large spaceship (1984?) that my mom’s boyfriend at the time bought. It was mostly random bits adding to the collection after that.

The dream would of course be the latest UCS Falcon, ‘89 Batmobile and Batwing. The way I look at it - if I magically had the cash to blow (and a place to put them all) I could probably afford to pay a scalper even if they’re discontinued. 

I’ll be a happy camper if I can figure out how to score the new (not)UCS R2-D2. Would go great with my BB-8 (the only salvageable character from the sequels as far as I’m concerned).


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 4, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> Anybody like Lego?



I have a good buddy that I met on Xbox live over 10 years ago around when Halo Reach came out. Dude used to make full sized Lego Spartan armor. He has a few vids of it on youtube.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 4, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> Anybody like Lego?


No.

And this is absolutely NOT a project I have going on in my back room.



And, as far as "being in IT" goes, you spend a few years being the only IT person in a company and it tends to stick on you, even when you're technically just the guy that does the database and web interface for the dealer ordering network.


----------



## VibTDog (Jun 4, 2021)

My kid loves Legos, I've been building Legos for him for like 5 years. Avengers, Star Wars, City, Spider-Man, haunted shit...I can build Legos in my sleep. You need Legos, I got Legos guy.


----------



## brector (Jun 4, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> Anybody like Lego?


I collect the Star Wars Ultimate Collector's additions. Until I had my son, I would get 2 of each: one to build and one to save. Will probably be able to put my son through college on the unopened sets alone


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 4, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> Anybody like Lego?


I was obsessed with lego as a kid. I still have all my old sets at my mom's house. I just can't bring myself to get back into lego since I'm already into guns/guitars (which are expensive hobbies already lol), though I've been pretty tempted by some of the newer star wars stuff. 

I just started getting into model airplanes and hoooo boy that shit makes legos seem cheap.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 4, 2021)

I wonder how a Lego 4x12 would sound.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 4, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> I wonder how a Lego 4x12 would sound.


Depends on what color you use.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 4, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> I wonder how a Lego 4x12 would sound.


Give me a few days. I may just have enough of them to build one. I'm positive I could build a 2x12. Though I don't have good speakers to fill it, I could pop in an old Peavey speaker and a shitty Celestion 70/80.

Wonder how much volume they'd take before they started to rattle apart? I've had my room pretty loud and my current project (much bigger now than pictured up thread) hasn't rattled apart yet, but that's without the direct pressure that builds up inside a cabinet.

Holy shit. This might actually be something I'm curious enough about to try. Not sure how I'd form the speaker holes in a way where I could actually screw them in though. Hmm. This is worth pondering.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 4, 2021)

I'd be worried that the speakers would be too heavy for lego.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 4, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I'd be worried that the speakers would be too heavy for lego.


You'd be shocked at what Lego can hold up in a tight grouping with some thought put into shear and pressure. I've built towers five feet plus tall that hold some fairly significant weight on top of them without issue. And last season's Lego Masters had a couple build a bridge that held over a ton of weight and they eventually stopped adding weight for fear if it did collapse it'd cause catastrophic damage to the studio and/or the people in it.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 4, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> Give me a few days. I may just have enough of them to build one. I'm positive I could build a 2x12. Though I don't have good speakers to fill it, I could pop in an old Peavey speaker and a shitty Celestion 70/80.
> 
> Wonder how much volume they'd take before they started to rattle apart? I've had my room pretty loud and my current project (much bigger now than pictured up thread) hasn't rattled apart yet, but that's without the direct pressure that builds up inside a cabinet.
> 
> Holy shit. This might actually be something I'm curious enough about to try. Not sure how I'd form the speaker holes in a way where I could actually screw them in though. Hmm. This is worth pondering.



That'd be crazy. It seems like it'd be hollow but then again the Lego's mihgt hold air pressure pretty good. Seems more effort than it's worth. You'd probably get a million YouTube views though


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 4, 2021)

It’d be tacky as all get-out but I just realized a minifig head could make a perfectly good switch tip!


----------



## budda (Jun 4, 2021)

This thread has 4x the views than people in my home town


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 4, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> It’d be tacky as all get-out but I just realized a minifig head could make a perfectly good switch tip!


And I thought the chrome Autobot logo I have on a couple guitars was silly!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 4, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> And I thought the chrome Autobot logo I have on a couple guitars was silly!


I have Macross logos (along with a ton of other crap) all over my old beat-and-modded-to-hell Jackson PS-3 Rhoads.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 4, 2021)

The legos would just be a facade for what would, in reality, be a 90s Mesa/Boogie cab.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 4, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The legos would just be a facade for what would, in reality, be a 90s Mesa/Boogie cab.


That’s basically what James May & co did on Man Lab - built a goofy 2-story house out of Lego around a minimal wooden frame for structural support.


----------



## Bodes (Jun 4, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> Lego Masters on Fox/Hulu is a lot of fun. Think Master Chef, but Lego and hosted by Will Arnette. Unlike so many reality competition shows, everyone clearly deserved to be there, and made some mind-blowong stuff.



We have an Aussie version of LEGO masters, same name, but I can not stand the comedian host. I generally watch it on mute when the wife is working (very small, open plan house).
The builds are insanely out of this world. Always left mouth opened by some of the creations.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 4, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> I have Macross logos (along with a ton of other crap) all over my old beat-and-modded-to-hell Jackson PS-3 Rhoads.


There's a dude that lives right up the street that has a MASSIVE Macross logo painted on the side of his work van with the name of his company way off to the side of the logo. I keep wanting to ask if I can take some pictures of my Valkyries posed like the commercial bumpers in front of it, but never have a clear day when I have the time to do it.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 4, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> There's a dude that lives right up the street that has a MASSIVE Macross logo painted on the side of his work van with the name of his company way off to the side of the logo. I keep wanting to ask if I can take some pictures of my Valkyries posed like the commercial bumpers in front of it, but never have a clear day when I have the time to do it.



You should ask him if it can at least pull off gerwalk mode.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 4, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> Anybody like Lego?


I love lego. I'm more into the gears and motors than houses and castles, but those can be fun, too.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 4, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I love lego. I'm more into the gears and motors than houses and castles, but those can be fun, too.



I saw this at Wal-Mart a few weeks ago and was tempted to buy it but I have way too much other stuff to buy.







It also does the wheel stand like it did in the first movie. Pretty cool.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 4, 2021)

Every once in a while I feel like my hobbies tend to be a bit juvenile, not that there's anything wrong with that, but then I remember that tons of adults are into legos. So many of the best things are marketed at the wrong audience.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 4, 2021)

Bodes said:


> We have an Aussie version of LEGO masters, same name, but I can not stand the comedian host. I generally watch it on mute when the wife is working (very small, open plan house).
> The builds are insanely out of this world. Always left mouth opened by some of the creations.



Yeah, I could see that. The host of the 'merican version, though, is the voice of Batman from The Lego Movie, so even when he's trying to be funny but maybe isn't, there's a certain charm that comes along with it. Plus, he was on arrested development and 30 Rock, so...I'm OK with him. 

That said...Season 1 is also the source of this woman:
(OK, to be fair, while she was a bit "much", she wasn't as over-the-top, personality-wise, as these faces and memes may suggest, and she wasn't around very long)


----------



## BenjaminW (Jun 4, 2021)

I liked Legos when I was younger, and was pleasantly surprised at Target today when I saw an X-Wing and Anakin’s Starfighter set I would’ve killed for if I was 6 or 7.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 4, 2021)

entertains me to no end when i see confederate flags being flown in the middle of nowhere in idaho. same hillbillies different latitudes


----------



## MFB (Jun 4, 2021)

I have a book shelf for my Stat Wars sets, one set of X-Wings (one is Luke's, the other is a Resistance from Ep 7) and then two TIE fighters (one standard TIE and Kylo Ren's) + the UCS Slave 1 and Tantive IV. 

I'm also in the middle of working on a case for my technic cars collection, since I have a Formula 1 racer, Bugatti Chiron, and I plan on adding the 911/Mustang/Wrangler/Ducati as well.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 4, 2021)

MFB said:


> Sweet rides on show


Half the reason I went crazy is because IKEA’s got some snazzy display cases - and the wife _loves_ IKEA. I’ve amassed more sets than I’ll list here, none of them technically UCS (the big BB-8 is close).

A decade ago they put out a pair of “Midi-Scale” sets, one of which (Star Destroyer) might be my favorite. It was a cool concept - solid design and decent detail without going “chibi” to fit minifigs (like the microfighters). Great for someone who wants to display a collection of vehicles, shame the series pretty much died on the vine.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 4, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> entertains me to no end when i see confederate flags being flown in the middle of nowhere in idaho. same hillbillies different latitudes


I see your latitude and raise you 8° (@ 2:30)


----------



## MFB (Jun 4, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> Half the reason I went crazy is because IKEA’s got some snazzy display cases - and the wife _loves_ IKEA. I’ve amassed more sets than I’ll list here, none of them technically UCS (the big BB-8 is close).
> 
> A decade ago they put out a pair of “Midi-Scale” sets, one of which (Star Destroyer) might be my favorite. It was a cool concept - solid design and decent detail without going “chibi” to fit minifigs (like the microfighters). Great for someone who wants to display a collection of vehicles, shame the series pretty much died on the vine.



Yeah, when I get my next place I'll put them in a much nicer display, at the moment I'm just lucky if a woman sees them and doesn't have her panties immediate dry up at the realization.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm having some issues with the front suspension on my 2006 Chrysler 300 C

Does anyone have one here and have you run into those issues? I also seem to be having issues with the cd player not working properly, it is a 6 disc changer and it randomly won't change discs.

Thanks dudes!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 5, 2021)

DiezelMonster said:


> I'm having some issues with the front suspension on my 2006 Chrysler 300 C
> 
> Does anyone have one here and have you run into those issues? I also seem to be having issues with the cd player not working properly, it is a 6 disc changer and it randomly won't change discs.
> 
> Thanks dudes!



Long time CD user here. You need new discs and pads.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 5, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Long time CD user here. You need new discs and pads.



Can you elaborate on the pads portion? the discs themselves are in new condition as I am an old man and take care of them LOL


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 5, 2021)

DiezelMonster said:


> Can you elaborate on the pads portion? the discs themselves are in new condition as I am an old man and take care of them LOL



Oh in that case, switch solid state media storage. You can also take your CD's into Autozone and have them resurfaced.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 5, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Oh in that case, switch solid state media storage. You can also take your CD's into Autozone and have them resurfaced.



Thanks the cd player in the car is proprietary and I can't change it and the car is old and does not have an AUX in HALP! Sadly, I'm Canadian and there are no AutoZones here.

haha

Also does anyone have psoriasis. maybe we can start a conversation about that?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jun 5, 2021)

no psoriasis here, but my right ear has been ringing for 4 days. Dunno why since I haven't had any super loud noises around me, but it's kinda driving me nuts.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 5, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> no psoriasis here, but my right ear has been ringing for 4 days. Dunno why since I haven't had any super loud noises around me, but it's kinda driving me nuts.



I'm allergic to nuts, thats strange about the noise though. Maybe it's an existential noise? dread?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jun 5, 2021)

can't feel dread when you can't feel anything! haha


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 5, 2021)

The kid on the left was really like that in real life and apparenlty got cast just how they were. Make your own path!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jun 5, 2021)

best thread I’ve read in years


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 5, 2021)

what the fuck is going on here

First page: some conspiracy shit + Max is apparently a dick

Last page: CD players and skin disorders.

I knew this thread was too long to be JUST about an overdone conspiracy theory nobody likes


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 5, 2021)

DiezelMonster said:


> I'm having some issues with the front suspension on my 2006 Chrysler 300 C
> 
> Does anyone have one here and have you run into those issues? I also seem to be having issues with the cd player not working properly, it is a 6 disc changer and it randomly won't change discs.
> 
> Thanks dudes!



What’s going on with the front suspension?


----------

